# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  اللقاء الثالث والثلاثون مع العضوة المتألقة والمبدعه  دمعة الأحـزان ..

## أمير العاشقين

*يا دمعةالاحزان مرحبا فيك* 
*وبلقانا نهلي فيك* 
*ياهلا اختي انشالله نكفي ونوفيك* 
*وبلقائك تفرحي ويكون ذكرى جميله ليك* 

*أمير العاشقين* 

*خوب ما يحتاج توصيح خيه أمل أنتي بعد تبي اللقاء انتي والاخت بيسان من زمان* 

*ما ننسي بعد صديقتكم الاخت أميرة المرح* 

*وهاذا اللقاء صار مع دمعة الاحزان* 

*ما يحتاج اوصيكم* 

*هلكه يعني هلكه* 

*أبيه لما تخلص اللقاء ما تقدر تمسك ولا حاجه من الكتابه* 

*اوكي* 

*يالله خيووو دمعة الاحزان استعدي* 

*وأتمنى لك للقاء ممتع وجميل* 

*عساكي على القوة يارب* 

*تحياتي* 
*نائب المشرف العام* 
*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم * 



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعزائي كما اخبرناكم في التعريف بالقسم اننا سنقوم بأستضافة شخصيات
أو أعضاء تميزو في محيطهم ومحاورتهم ..
وقد اخترنا لكم الاخت (دمــعة الأحـــزان) لوضعها في دائرة الضوء ..
نرحب جميعا ً بالاخت التي أثبتت وجودها بجداره وتواجدت في كل الاقسام ..




بمشاركاتها وردودها المميزه فحازت على حب واحترام ومتابعة الجميع .. 
وأود أن ألفت انتباه الاخوه والاخوات الراغبين في المشاركه معنا في الحوار
أن يلتزمو بقوانين القسم وهي :
1 / يمنع منعا باتا طرح الأسئلة الشخصية مثل ما هو اسمك كم عمرك مهنتك وما يتبع التعريف بالبطاقة الشخصية للفرد .
2 / يمنع طرح أسئلة ترمز الى استهزاء بالعضو أو فيها اهانه لشخصه . 
كما انه يحق للضيف أن يمتنع عن الإجابة إذا شعر أن السؤال غير لائق أو محرج .
نتمنى لكم اجمل الاوقات معنا 
فريق عمل شبكة الناصرة الثقافية
أمير العاشقين
**

*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*هلا خيتوو دمووع 
تفضلي واستعدي الى الهلكه 
مافي يمه ارحميني*
*وببتدي قبل الكل* 

*تفضلي* 

*1/ ما رأيك بالعباه ذات الالوان المتعدده ؟

2/ لو أهديتك وردتان 

الاولى حمرا والاخرى بيضاء 
فأي ورده تعطيها أمير العاشقين 

وأي ورده تهديها شبكة الناصرة ؟

3/ كم مره أنهيتي القران هذه السنه وكم مرة في رمضان ؟

4/ في رمضان البعض يفطر قبل الصلاه والبعض الاخر بعد أنتي من أي نوع واذا كنتي قبل الصلاه لماذا ؟

5/ ماذا أعجبك في الشبكة العنكبوتيه ؟

6/ أذكري لي موقف محرج أبي أضحك طلبتك لاتقولي مافي شي في بالي ؟

7/ أختاه وبصراحة متى خجلتي من والدك ؟

8/ ما رايك بالبنت التي تمتلك جوال وهي لم تكمل ربيع عمرها ؟


9/ ما رأيك بتقنية البلوثوث الجديده ؟ وهل هي سلبيه أم أيجابيه ؟


10/ ماهو جهازك الجوال المفضل ولما أخترتيه بالذات ؟

اذكري موقف حصل لك بالدرسه خيه ؟

11/ موقف حصل مع والدك؟
**هذولا أسئله أمانه عليك تجاوبيهم بصراحه وبدون مجامله عادي ترا ما في شي قولي الصراحة 
12/ لو طلب منك أمير العاشقين بيتين من خواطرك ماذا ستهديه ؟*
*13/ ما رأيك بخواطر أمير العاشقين ؟ وما هي أفضل خاطره أعجبتك ؟

14/ ما رايك بامير العاشقين ؟ وما هي ملاحظاتك عليه ؟

15/ كلمة تودين قولها إلى أمير العاشقين ؟ وكلمة تودين أن تنصحي بها أمير العاشقين ؟

16/ هل أزعجتك أسئلة أمير العاشقين ؟
اسئله خاصة بطبقة الحب
17/ ما رايك بالحب ؟

18/ وهل رق قلبك واحببتي يوماً ؟ اذا احببتي فما هو شعورك ؟

19/وقع ابنك في دوامة الحب ماذا تفعلين ؟*

*20/ ما رايك بمن فارق حبيب وغالي ؟*

*21/ ما رايك بمن يخون ؟*

*22/ هل خانك احد يوماً ما ؟*

*23/ هل عانيتي مأساة فراق صديقه غاليه لديك تحبينها بكل قواك ؟*
*24/ هل ظلمك احد يوماً ما ؟

25/ كيف تعاملين من يعاملك بقسوه ؟
*



*26/ ويش البلد اللي تحبي تزوريه؟

27/ ماهي أجمل أجمل لحظات حياتش؟

28/ النسيان نعمه مالذي تتمني نسيانه؟
*
*29/ إذا طلب منك كتابة رساله بتكتبيها لمن ويش بتكتبي فيها؟*
*30/ ويش الشي اللي إذا صار بتكوني أسعد إنسانه بهالكون؟

31/ ويش هي اجمل 3 صفات تشوفيها في نفسش؟

32/ أذكري لينا 3 صفات تكرهيها في نفسش؟

33/ ويش هي هوايتك المفضله؟
*
*34/ ما رايكِ بمنتدى الناصره؟

35/ ما ذا ينقص منتدى الناصره ؟

36/ هل استفدت من منتدى الناصره ام منتدى الناصره هو الذي استفاد منك ؟

37/ ما هو القسم الذي تحبين متابعته في منتدى الناصره ؟

38/ إلي أي مدي تضع دمعة الأحزان ثقتها في الأخرين ؟* 
*39/ موقف استوالك او شفتيه اثر عليك في حياتك ؟

**40/ شو تعني لك هذه الكلمات 

أ- الصداقة :-

ب - الحياة :-

ج - النجاح والفشل:- 

د - الحب
41/ شو تعنيـلك المفاهيم والقيـم التاليــة :
أ – التواضــع .

ب – الحيــاء .*
*42/ ماهي اقرب شخصيه لك في حياتك ومامدى تأثيرها على شخصيتك ؟ 

43/ متى تتمنين أن يغطي وجهك قناعا او وجها غير وجهك ؟ ولماذا ؟
*
*44/ سؤال تخافين أن تسالينه نفسك يوما من الايام ؟ ولماذا ؟

45/ كلمـــه أو جمله داااااااايما تكرريها لنفسك ؟*

*46/ لو حطوك حاكمة لإحدى الدول لمدة ثمان وأربعين ساعه .. فشراح تسوين ؟ ( لمدة يومين فقط خرين لما تصادفك بعض المواقف الصعبه ؟*

*47/ لوكـــان عنـــدك مليـــون ريــال .. فشبتسوي بهم ؟*

*48/ كلمة شكر وكلمة عتاب لمن توجهينها في المنتدى وبصراحة ولماذا ؟؟ 

**49/ تخيلي لو رجع بك العمر لعشر سنوات للوراء ماذا كنت تتمني ان تفعلي .....؟؟؟ 

50/ لو معك ثلاث طلقات رصاص ومعك ثلاث وردات .......وضحي خيتو لمن يكون الرصاص ولمن يكون الورود ..........؟؟
**51/ عسى ما ازعجتك ؟



الى هنا انتهي 
طبعاً لي عوده ما فيه يمه أرحميني 
وانشالله ما اكون أزعجتك 
لي عوده خيه 
اتمنى ما اكون ضايقتك 
عساكي على القوة يارب 
خالص تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*يوه يوه منو هاذي اللي أمير العاشقين يوصيني عليهااا*  
*دمعة الأحزان ...* 

*يالله منو هاذي???يوه يوه* 




*ماعرفتها جديد علي الاسم مامر علي من قبل ...يوه يوه*  

*يلا فرصة نتعرف عليها وبما انه ماحصل الشرف وماعرفتها وبما انه*  

*لازم اول مانلتقي بـأحد لاول مرة نطيح فيه اسئلة وسيين وجيم واستفسارات* 

*صوح ولا ؟؟؟؟* 

*ويشدنا الفضول في المعرفة اكثر اذا عرفنا انه شخصيته قوية*  

*وحركتااات واكشنات فنزيد اله جرعة الاسئلة* 


*هههههه ياسلام*  
*يالا شماتتي فيك يادمووووووووووعه*  
*واخيرا تحقق اللي في بالي خخخخخ* 
*يلا بس خلوني اهيص واستنانس اشوي*  

*هذا اللي مسوين الحركتات و الاعلام علشان المظاهرات اللي سوينا علشانك شوفيهم* 
** 



** 

*وهذول فرحانين ويشجعون الهلكة*  
*<<علشان كذا موب كاسره خاطرهم وماكووو رحمة*  

*شوفيهم*  
** 

** 

** 


** 



*وهذا الك احلى واشهر فنان رقص اماراتي جايبتنه بس علشانك دموعه وعلشان عيونك ربي يسلمهم*  



** 


*وهذه بعد جايبتنها الك امولتك مخصوص من الامارات علشان تقول الك كلمة واحده بس*  
*تعالي شوفي ويش بتقول الك*  


*تعالي*  

*تعالي*  

*بعد نزلي*  


*بعد اشوي*  

*يلا وصلنا خييير*  


*شوفي هاي الامارتيه ويش بتقول الك*  



** 






*احم يلا نقلب جد*  




*طبعا انا قايله الك اني كاتبه الك مقدمة اذا صار عليك اللقاء* 
*بنزلها الك*  
*يلا تعالي تعالي هييييير اقرأيها*  



*احم*  
*عاد يلا شغلوا الي موسيقى كلاسيك*  
*ويلا التزموا الهدووووء التام*  
*خلوني ادخل جووو* 
*علشان كذا الكلام يطلع*  
*ويتفنن علشان دموعه الغلا*  

*يلا نبدء*  

*بسم الله*  
*عسى الفضايح ماتكون بس عليك ثقيلة يا دمووعتي*  




*دمعة الاحزان :* 



*عالم من الاحزان رغم ذلك الا انها جبل صمود راسخ*  

*شخصيتها ترغمك على الغوص بأعماقها لتستخرج منها ماهو جديد* 

*بركان احذرررررر قابل للأنفجار بأي لحظه* 


*لكنك تكتشف*  

*انها سرعان ماتهديء فتجبرك على القرب منه* 

*لتتأمل جمال الروح لديه* 

*تقترب فتود الأخذ من كنوزه الدفينه المختلجة باعماقه* 

*نجد عندها كبرياء محير لايحب الانكسار شموخه قدتعجبك حينا وتتمنى* 
*لو تغرف من نهره*  

*وحينا تكره هذا الكبرياء ويزعجك تود لو تحطمه وتنزعه منها*  
*تجد نفسك انت المنكسر امام صفتها هذه*  

*لا تحب بل تكره ان تترجى وتطلب احدا لو كان لصالحها ولو ذاقت الوان* 
*العذاب القاسي*  

*وحتى لو كانت روحها متشوقة لهذا الشيء ومتلهفة عليه*  

*فالاقسى بوجهة نظرها ان تترتجي وحتى لو علمت انه سينفذ لها مبتغاها*  
*بعد ان تطلب منه*  

*لكن تأبى (المروءة ) عندها ان تستغنى عن كبريائها هذا وتتنازل عنه*  


*<<يمه يمه منها ول عليها* 

*وضوحها وشفافيتها بقدر اسرار غموضها* 

*سرعان ما يحتضن قلبك عواطفها*  

*تشعر بانك عرفتها منذ شهور عديدة وسنوات مديدة*  

*قد*  


*قد* 


*قد* 


*قد الله يستر لايجيني شيءمن بعد هالجملة:* 

*قد* 
*تحب وتهوى هي (تطفيشك ) ليس عنادا منها لا ابدا*  

*بل حبا في رسم ابتسامة لك وجوا من المرح تضيفه*  

*بأسلوبها الجذاب<<ايه عدليها لا كف يجيك منها يطيرك للقطيف الحين* 

*العناد لديها مطيع مسالم ليس طبع حلوو فيها لا لا*  

*لانها تعلم تماما انك تحب العناد فلا تعاندك لكي تصاب انت بخيبة امل* 


*من بعد ان توقعت ان يكون العناد شباق وطق ومطاقق وزعل وتهزيئات*  
*والتي منها*  
*فهي تعاند عنادك* 

*تغيضك احيانا بـ(النحاسة ) فهي لاتعطيك (وجها ) احيانا كثيرة*  

*وهذا مايخوفني منها في اللقاء* 

*<<تكفي يا دُم دُم هنا هااا غير عطينا وجه هاااا*  

*أبتدأت منذ فترة بمحاول السيطرة على امورها والتغلب على مصاعبها*  


*وهذا مايسعدنا ويفرح قلوبنا*  

*بحر هي قوتها لايعلم اسراره سوى الذي اودعها فيه* 


*سماء طيبتها ينبوع أمطار معطاء*  
*توعدك بامور هي نفسها لاتعلم متى ؟؟؟* 
*لكنها تبقى وعود الأماني*  


*طبطبتها على جراحك تغسل آلالامك* 
*بنهر مشاعرها الجياشة* 
*وبحنانها الفياض*  
*وبكلامها العطوف* 

*وبروحها الحبابة*  

*دمعة الاحزان* 

*حيث مشاعرها الحساسة جدا و حيث طيبة القلب ورقته*  

*بصداقتها تشعر انك امتلكت كنزا بل ثروة لاحدود لها*  

*تفتقد شيئا ما* 
*بحياتها وهذا ماادى الى تعب فؤادها وسبب في اختلاج الهموم*  
*بجوفها* 
*انا متاكدة واجزم لو ملكته سوف ترتاح وتكف عن مؤاخاة الدموع* 



*عندما تعانق احزانها تتمنى لو تهديك جراحها لربما سكنت انفاسها ووضعت يداك*  
*على الجرح* 


*تجيد بمهارة بارعه فن (التغلي) بس هاااا ماتحب احد يتغلى عليها*  
*وتخليه يطلع خسران من ربع الجولة اصلا ماتعطيه مجال يفتتحها* 
*(وأنا وأميرة المرح شهود على ذلك )* 
*<<ياويل قلبي ويلاه خليني ابتعد لايجيني شيء عقب هالجمله*  

*تبحث عن خيوط نحو التفاؤل قد تنتشلها من يأس قد عاصرته*  

*قلمها هو قلبها وقلبها هو قلمها نابضان بأعصار الهموم والحزن منبعثان*  
*من دموعها*  

*دموعها التي تأبى أن تنام دون ان تودع خديها بقبلة الشقاء وبقنبلة الجمرة* 
*الحارقة* 

*قلمها وقلبها لاينفصلان ابدا تلامس صدقهما من شفافيتهما*  

*نيران آهات بوحها تنبعث الينا, تحرك الوجد عندنا عند ذلك لانمتلك سوى* 

*عبراتنا التي تنزل دون ارادة منا نلامس لسعات دموعها على خدينا نحن*  

*نأبى الا مشاركة التوامان قلبها وقلمها بهمهمات حزينة خرجت* 

*من انفاسنا بتنهيدة العواصف المُرة*  


*كلماتها تجذبنا وتبحر بنا بألاء المحبة لعلنا نجد هناك منى كنا نرجوها* 

*لنعود ببشرى لحياتنا كانت مفقودة من ارض الأمل*  

*وحدتها هي تشبه وحدتي أنا السنوات الاخيرة الماضية* 

*رومانسيتها تشدني نحو ذكرى مضت بقيت عندي فقط آثارها أسأل الرب ان*  

*لاتختزن عندها وتظهر الى النور*  

*اخيييييييرا وليس اخرا يكفيني سعادة بها بانها*  

*هي الفوووووووووولة الغالية العزيزة الحبيبة ع قلبي*  

*الصديقة يوم عن يوم تفاجأني بـ الشبه الكبييير لي معاها* 

*يكفينا فخرا بانها عضوة فعالة في شلة الهلاوس*  

*لانطيق الاستغناء عنها بل بغيابها تترك فراغ نود ان نعاقبها*  

*ونود ان نذبحها ونجهز كفوفنا لكي تتأدب ولاتغيب لكن*  

*كلمتين منها تجعل الكفين مليئة ببساتين الورووود* 

*تقدم اليها على طبق من ذهب*  

*لنرحب جميعا بأختبار دمعتنا الغالية العزيزة*  

*شبكة الناصرة الثقافية* 
*وزارة تعليم البنوتات*  
*الاكاديمية الخاصة لتدريس الهلوسة* 
*وكالة شلة الهلاوس*  
*إدارة اترك كل همومك وابحث عن السعادة*  
*تحت شعار كونوا مهلوسين بدنياكم*  


*دعاء الاختبار* 
*اللهم لا سهل الاماجعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن اذا شئت سهلا* 
*اسم المهلوسة :*  
*و(داني )جايبه الك اريكة علشان تستريحي*  
*عليها وتتفنني بالاجابات*  
** 
*شعورها وهي على اريكة الاعتراف :* 


*رقم الجلوس <<<الرقم المفضل يعنو :* 





*اول أختبار الك من اموولتك*  
*في مادة الطفولة*  
*طبعا عندك الملازم والاوراق وكل شيء*  
*ابغاك تذاكريها تمام*  
*وان شاء الله اذا وصلت الرياض بالسلامة*  
*انزلهم الك*  
*سي يو*  
*با يو* 
*مع السلامة*

----------


## Princess

ياهلا ومية مرحبااااااااااا..  :bigsmile:  
في امان الله كنت عالمسن
واول مره احط ظهوور .. خبرش اميروه من تحط متصل قام ضرب النعوول خخخ           :toung:  خخخخخ
كنت حاطه مشغول .. واسولف مع لمووسه .. " تعرفيها طبعا خيتوو "
المهم
وشوي
تطب علي املووه
بسمايلات فقعتني ضحك
هبااااااااااااااال
رقص وكلوووووووووووووش يبباااااب  فقعتني من جد
املووه ويش السالفه
وهي اميرووه اميرووه  .. شاركيني الفرحه واني .. هلا هلا عاشوا .. وصفقه ايوه  ايوه تحت يمين شمال ورى ورى .. وهي تزيد ههههههه
من جد هلوست وياها..... املووه ويش صااير الا هي تقول " اللقاااااااااااااء رسى على دمعه "
اني : كلوووووووووووش هلا هلا  ويللا وياها خخخ .. استخفينا باخر الليل
وتقعد توصي فيني عليش .. احم بالأسئله السنعه
والهلكه الزينه .. وخوووووووش مقدمه بدت فيها امووله .. ومتأكده انها في طريقها للرياض الله يوصلها بالسلامه
تفكر لش بمليون الف سؤال خخ والله يساعدش .. وبعد مقدمتي القرقريه خذي كم سؤال فاتح شهيه
قبل وجبتي الدسمه خخ  :wink:  

بسم الله ...ابتدي كرف.. خخ

* ويش احلى ساعه عندش باليوم ... يعنو احلى لحظات عمرك اليوميه .. " يقولوا الروتين لا يخلو من الحلا ..
 فويش حلا روتينك "؟
* لو خيروش تبغي تكفخي احد من عضوات المنتدى قولي لي مين .. هاا اذا اني اعطيني خبر بسرعه خلني
 اخذ احتياطي ؟؟
* لو قالوا لش قولي اللي بخاطرش هالدقيقه الحين الحين وبدون لف ولا دوران يللا بسرعه وويش بتقولي ؟
* هل انتي من النوع اللي يقلب شريط ذكرياته  واذا كنتي من هالنوع.. أي الذكريات تقلبيها اكثر الحلوه والا المره؟
*حلم تمنيتيه وما تحقق.. ؟؟ وحلم تتمنيه وتحسييه مستحيل يتحقق  ؟؟ وحلم تمنيتيه وتحقق لش ؟؟
*لو بكيفش الدنيا .. ويش ممكن تسوي فيها ؟؟
*تفضلي معاشرة الجاد والجامد .. والا المزوح خفيف الظل  " بحدود يعني مو اهبل" لا تقولي لي الإثنين تخيري واحد منهم ؟
*من رادودش المفضل ؟؟ واي عزاء تحبيه ولو تسمعيه مليون مره ما تشبعي منه ؟


- حكمة تؤمني بها كثيرا ؟
- ماهي الوظيفة التي تتمنيها لنفسش؟
- حددي اسم اليوم اللي تكرهييه و تحبيه واذكري السبب؟
- مكان يعجبش بالمره  وتترددي  عليه دائما؟
ــ رتبي الاوصاف التاليه يما يناسب  دمعه الأحزان وحسب الأقرب لشخصيتش 
( متسرعه - عاطفيه - خجوله - عصبيه - متسامحه - حساسه - هادئه - كثيرة المزح - كثيرة البكاء ) ....
طبعا قلت لش هذي فااتح شهييه
ولي عوداااات
اتمنى لش لقاء ممتع كثر ماهو مهلك خخخ      :amuse:  
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يــهــ يــهــ يــهــ

مـــنـــو مـــنــو

شــنــو شــنــو

شــنــو مــنــو عــلــى الــكــرســي


مـــــــنــــــــور الــــكــــرســــــــي أختي دمعة الأحزان 

عـــاد ما راح ارحـــمك بالاســئلــه بس أخليها للمره الجايه 
حبيت أسلم وأرحب  وأقول لك ديري بالك على نفسك زين وإذا تعبتي من الأسئله تسوين جديه لالالالالالالالا ريحي نفسك .
يالله يا جماعه إبتدو  العذاب المُر الحِلو

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

_جا الدور عليش ..
الرحمة ياجماعة الرحمة زينه حراام تهلكوو دموعة
ولا أمير اوصي نهلكش ..
حراام البنت عليها دراسة 
شوف رازه وجهي وابغي اصير واسطة
بس الواسطة عندي ماتنفع اصير واسطة وامولة تحط عيونها عليي
وسوي تحالف بس وش اسوي ماهنتي عليي
الضاهر امولة تبغي اجيها حوبة مرة ثانية
بس لا دموعة طيبوبة وحوباتها باردة 
بس اني بختصر الموضوع واني رحيمة ماهللك احد
بس حبيت اهدر اشوي وسلم عليش دموعتنا
موفقة والله يعينش علهلكة ..ماعندي اسئلة امولة وبيسان مايقصرو_

----------


## أمل الظهور

*احم كح كح*  

*هاااااااااااااااااااااي دموعه فولة*  

** 


*هااا أن شاء الله مرتاحه ونفسيتك اوكي ومستعدة لهلكة الاعضاء وهلكتي*  

*اشوف مابينتي لايكون بتسوي حالك سندريلا هنا بعد <<<يوه شفيك املوة البنت في عليتها*  
*ايه صح نسيت .....* 

*وايووووووووووعاشوا اللي بيهلكوا دمعه تراها تحب الهلكة والمطاقق بالكايبورد*  
*وتستانس وتهلوس بعد لكثرث الطق على الكايبورد*  
*أبغى هلكة ماصارت ولا استوت*  
 
*عاشوا والله عاشوا* 
** 


*وأميرة الله يغربل شرك هلوست معاك على حركات الهبال هاااا فضحتينا <<يافاضح لك من يفضحك*  
*إيه كنت في الطريق والاسئلة ماوقفت رايحه جاييه شغالة خليني انشغل بشيء احسن من اني اصير*  
*في الطريق صحن طائر <<صح (مووووعه )* 


*وملوكه ايه رجعي مرة مرتين ثلاث ع راحتك البيت بيتك هلكيها تعبيها تكفي*  

*وزهور تدافعي عنها هااااااا والرحمة زينه اجل الك مني اذا جاء دورك 60 سؤال وخلك ماترجعي تسألي وتهلكي*  
*بيصيروا 70 اوكي*  



*هاااا دودو عندنا شروط للدخول في قاعه الامتحان تعالي شوفيهاااا اللي اوله شرط اخره نوررر* 

*اول شرط تعرفيه مايحتاج اقوله بعد*  
*ثاني شرط اذا في سؤال من اسألتي مكرر ماتقولي الي مكرر وماتجاوبيه انا ماعندي هالحركات*  


*وهالسوالف موب ع كيفك انا يمكن اتعمد انزل مكررين*  
*عناد فيك مع انك ماتعطي وجه في المعاند بس بعاندك* 

*ايه ممنوع دخول الجوال في قاعة الامتحان*  


*ممنوع تطلبي مساعدة احد او الغش هاااااا احذرك ترى*  



*قبل لا ابتدأ بما انه ماما امول حريصة على ان تكون خطتك واضحة فجايبه الك قلم معاها*  





** 

*وجايبة الك شيء ثاني بعد تبردي ع قلبك ...* 


** 

*يلا ذاكرتي مادة الطفولة وراجعتيها تمام التمام مانسيتي شيء هنا هناك يلا اجل*  


*بسم الله تبتدأ امولتك في اول يوم اختبار وموفقة ان شاء الله* ** 

*شبكة الناصرة الثقافية* 

*وزارة تعليم البنوتات*  

*الاكاديمية الخاصة لتدريس الهلوسة* 

*وكالة شلة الهلاوس*  

*إدارة اترك كل همومك وابحث عن السعادة*  

*تحت شعار كونوا مهلوسين بدنياكم*  



*دعاء الاختبار* 

*اللهم لا سهل الاماجعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن اذا شئت سهلا* 

*اسم المهلوسة :*  



** 

*دمعة الاحزان عرفي عن نفسك قبل البدء بمحاكمتنا اليك ؟* 


*دموعوووو لتعود ذاكرتك الى ايام طفولتك*  


*لا تذهبي لوحدك بل خذينا معك وجاوبينا على استفسارتنا هذه :* 


*1_صفي طفولتك ؟* 

*2_هل حدث لك موقف بطولي لك الى الآن راسخ في ذهنك ؟* 

*3_من هم أصدقاء دُم دُم الصغيرونه ومن هم المقربين اليها ؟* 

*4_موقف مضحك واريد آخر محرج الى الآن اهلك يذكرونك فيه ؟* 

*5_هدية او حتى ورقة او دفتر ذكرى يعنو اي شيء مازالت دموعتنا محتفظه فيه؟* 

*6_فترة الطفولة فترة تكوينيه للشخصية*  
*هل يوجد شيء ما حدث فيها أثر على شخصيتك وقلبها رأسا على عقب او*  
*غير في مجرى حياة طفولتك؟* 

*7_ماهي الأمنية التي ماتزال معلقة منذ طفولتك لم تتحقق؟* 

*8_دموعووو هي البنت الكبرى بعد الأولاد ...*
*كيف أثر ذلك على مسار طفولتك ؟* 

*9_ماهي الذكريات التي تود انتشالها من عالم صغر دمووووعه؟* 

*10_بيت او مكان كنت تحبي ان تذهبي اليه في صغرك ؟* 

*11_كيف هي الوحده في صغر غاليتنا دمــــــعه ؟* 

*12_شيء لم يتغيرلديك منذ طفولتك الى لحظتك هذه ؟* 

*13_كيف هو المرح معاك في تلك الفترة ؟* 

*14_عقاب اخذتيه ومايزال هناك بذاكرتك ؟* 

*15_على الجانب الآخر مكافآه سواء محسوسة او ملموسة اخذتيها وماتزال في ذاكرتك ؟* 

*16_بصمةالوالدة حبيبة قلبي امك غاليتي ربي يخليها لك كيف كانت ع حياتك ؟* 

*17_بصمة الوالد ربي يحفظه لك واهلك كيف كانت؟* 

*18_اخوانك واخواتك ربي يخليهم الك كيف* 
*كانت بصماتهم في عالمك ؟<<مابقى احد* 

*19_شخص تعتقدي انه له بصمة كبيرة غير المذكورين في طفولتك*
*والى الآن تأثيرها على ملامح شخصيتك ؟* 

*20_افلام الكرتون التي كانت تحبها دموعوووو وهل ماتزال تحب مشاهدتها ؟* 


*21_الاكلات والشوكولاتات والشيبسات والعصيرات* 
*والحلويات المفضلة لديك وانت صغيرونه ؟* 



*يلا دمعتنا قبل اروح اذلف انقلع اذهب قاااااااااااااااااااااووو*  

*الليلة عندك اختبار بمادة (دموعه والمدرسة )*  

*أبغاك تذاكريها اوكيشن <<<يمكن بكيفي اسوي الك خديعه واغير المادة كيفي مزاجي حرة*  

سي يووو

----------


## عماد علي

قبل كل شيء أحب أرحب فيكِ خيتو دمعة الاحزان وما شاء الله وصف رائع لخيتو أمل يكفي عن كثير من الاسئلة ... شكل اللقاء براكين وزلازل من المشرف العام لشلة الهلاوس وهذا يدل على شعبية كبيرة لك خيتو الله يوفقك وإن شاء الله أكثر وأكثر... وإسمحي لي بهذه الكومة الهائلة من الاسئلة وإن شاء الله ما تكون ثقيلة.... 

1- ماهو تحصيلكِ العلمي (تدرسي يعني وإذا تدرسي شنو تدرسين)؟ 


2- دمعة ممكن تقولي لينا جدولك اليومي الروتيني كيف هو؟  

3- دمعة كم عندك اخو واخت ذكريهم ..وقولي اعمارهم وعطينا صفوفهم وهل تتمنين يكثروا ؟ 



4- من هو مثلك الاعلي من اسرتك؟ 




5- هل الغيرة موجودة عندك ومتى تغارين ؟ 




6- منذ متى دمعة حزن في عالم النت والمنتديات ؟ 

7- دمعة ...الى اي حد تغيرت حياتك بعد النت ؟ 

8- الايام التي مضت وانت ماتقدري تدخلي النت ...ايش كان شعورك ؟
-------------------------
أسئلة عامة 

9- مارايك في الدردشه عبر النت مع ناس ماتعرفينهم؟ 

10- دمعة كيف تعريفك للرجل الذي يستحق الاختيار من النساء المتوازنات بالعقل.. اقصد الرجل الذي يستحق التضحية من المرأة.. 

11- دمعة ماهو رايك بهذه المقوله.... الرجل يستطيع ان يحب اكثر من امرأة ولكنه لا يستطيع نسيان اول حب وبالعكس المرأة تحب رجل واحد ولكنها اذا ارادت ان تنساه فهي تنساه ولو بحب ثاني.. وماهو تعليقك.. 

12- ما هو الأفضل عندك المرأة العاملة أم ربة البيت؟ 

--------------------
13- ما هي حكمتك في الحياة ؟ 


14- وما هو اقوى حدث في حياتك وغير فيك شي ؟ 



15- ما هـي التــجربة الـتي قمتي بخــوضها ونــدمتي؟ 





16- دمعة ماهو المستوى المادي الذي ترضي به في المستقبل.. 

17- إذا كنت متزوجه: ماهو رئيكِ في الزواج؟ هل معاملة الزوج تتختلف أثناء الخطوبه والزواج؟ 




18- لنفرض انك تزوجتي ..وزوجك مايحب النت ولا هالشغلات وامنعك منهم ويش راح يكون موقفك وكيف بتتصرفي؟  

19- هل تتمنين ان تتزوجي بعد قصة حب او الزواج التقليدي؟ 

20- متى تقولين لا ومتى تقولين نعم الى زوجكِ وطفلكِ؟ماجمل اسماء البنات والاولاد عندك؟ 

21- أي سورة من القران الكريم ترتاحين لها ؟ 

22- ماذا تعلمتي من سيدة النساء فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام؟ 

23- دمعة كيف وصلتي للمنتدى وهل يشغلك منتدى آخر  



24- دمعة هل اخترتي هذا الاسم؟ ولماذا ...وما قضية تقليدك لخيتك دمعة حزن؟  

25- ماهو موقفكِ حين رايت اسمك في هدا اللقاء؟ 

26- صفي لنا شعوركِ وانت في هذا المنتدى بين اعضائه الكرام ..؟ وكيف وجدتي اعضائه ومشرفينه ..؟ 


27- ماارايك بااقساام المنتدى ؟؟ وماهو القسم الذي تتمني ان يضاف ؟؟ ما ذا ينقص منتدى الناصره ؟  



28- مارايكِ في  


بيسان..
أمل الظهور..
أميرة المرح
دمعة حزن..
أم محمد..
الضحكة البريئة
القلب المرح..
أمير العاشقين..
شبكة الناصره..
ياسر 

عماد علي 


_29- كلمة شكر__وكلمة عتاب لمن توجهينها في المنتدى وبصراحة ولماذا ؟؟_ 



30- من هم الصحاب الصفات الاتية  
قلم رائع 
قلم جميل 
قلم نشيط
قلم ذواق
قلم كسول 
قلم رهيب
قلم مهستر 
قلم مرجوج 


31- من هوالعضو الذي تحسين انه شبيهكِ بالأسلوب؟ 

32- دمعة هل تحبي الصداقات الكثيرة وكيف تختاري صديقاتك وهل لديك صديقات اعضاء بالمنتدى ويمكن نعرفهم اذا مافي مانع. 

33- هل التقيتِ بااحد من عضووات المنتدى ؟؟ ومن هم ؟؟ 


34- لو خيروك بزياره احد الاعضاء فمن تختارين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

35- هل لديك اقرباء في المنتدى ؟... 
36- حدثينا عن شلتكم شلة الهلاوس متى بدأت؟ ومن بدأها ؟ وكم عددها ؟ ومن هم أفرادها؟ ولو فرضاً لا سمح الله أن إحدى هؤلاء الشلة خرجت من المنتدى لسبب من الاسباب فهل تخرجين منه؟  
37- شلة الهلاوس مرة أخرى ... أتصور شلتكم كالآتي : 
الزعيمة : أمل الظهور 
مصدر الاكشن : أميرة المرح
دمعة الاحزان: الرابط القوي بينهم.
بيسان: الصديق الصدوق لهذه الشلة.
فهل هذا التوصيف صحيح وإذا كان لا فما هو توصيفك لها؟ 
38- شلة الهلاوس أيضاً... لاحظت أن لهذه الشلة أثر كبير على أفرادها فالبعض قبل الانضمام لها لم نجد في مفرداته الهذرة والـ خخخخ بينما الآن لا تخلوا من ذلك فما الاثر الذي تأثرت به دمعة الاحزان من شلة الهلاوس؟ وما الأثر الذي أثرت هي به؟ 
39- أخيراً شلة الهلاوس ... ما رأيك بالشللية في المنتديات هل هي ظاهرة صحية أم لا ... بالنسبة لي أرى أثرها حتى على أفراد المنتدى الغير منظمين لكم ...  

(((( وبس ))))

----------


## القلب المرح

*اووووه  وش هالازعاج كل هذا عشان اللقاء وشلة الهلوسة دوله كذا على طوول صواريخ هههه والله انكم فله*
*والبداية كذا الاسئله الله يعينها دمعه الاحزان* 
*نبتدي بالاسئله:*
*س:ماهي حدود المزح عندك ؟ وهل انتي دائما المزح والهلوسه خخخ؟*
*س: كيف هي  حياتك؟ هل هي عكس اسمك دمعة الاحزان؟*
*س: أين تلقى دمعة الاحزان الراحه ؟ ومع من؟*
*س: هل الامل برب العالمين عندك دائم حتى في وسط احزانك وهمومك ليخفف همومك؟*
*س: القى في بعض خواطرك الحزن يمكثهم هل هذا تكتبين عن واقع تعيشيه؟*
*س: لمن تهدي تلك العبارات التاليه:*
*1- الله يسامحك؟*
*2- الغدر متصل فيك؟*
*3- ابعد عنك الهم والحزن رب العالمين معاك؟*
*4- انت انسان واقعي ومتميز؟*
*س:طبعا بما انك من شلة الهلوسه انتي وبيسان واميرة الراجيج قصدي المرح وبطيخة اميره قصدي امل الظهور وانتين وانتين .. لو فرضا حصلت وتحبو تضيفو معاكم- عضوة لشلتكم .. من راح تضيفو؟؟*
*اخيرا مع السلامة كفاية اسئلة*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

بسمة نبدا وعلى الله نستعين

السلام عليكم والرحمه


ها كيفكم اخباركم وشنو علومكم 
وشنو مسويين<<شوفوا انا اسئل عن احوالكم عشان ترحموني شوي فاهمين ولا
تراي بشتكي عليكم عند ابوي بخليه يجي يضربكم كل شي ولا بنوتته الكبيرة

المهم  ثااااااااااااااااااانكس ع الاستضافه الحلوة منكم
ويشكر امير على جهوده والله يعطيه الف عافيه

وخيوة امير اقول وصي كل الاعضاء علي لاتقصر ها وفيك الخير
وقول لهم  شوي شوي عليها لان عندها دراسه وهم الدراسه الي مايخلص

وذكرهم ان عندي محاضرات واجبات وابحاث <<اف منهم ومن بلاويهم الي ماتخلص :sad2:  
ولا خلاص انا عندي حل للجميع

انا بحط رجل على رجل وبجاوب على كل اسئلتكم بس بشرط :wink:  
ناس تحل واجباتي وناس البحث وناس المحاضرات وبكذه ارضاء للجميع
اوكي اتفقنا خلاص <<يحي العدل
 ها متى راح تجون تاخذوهم انتو ا الي راح تجون موب انا الي اوديهم
الليله بعد صلاة المغرب

سي يو في اللقاء
دموووع

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أختي العزيزه 

سيكون لقائي معك الأول خفيفا وإن شاء الله تكون لي رجعه ويكون 

أسخن من الأول ====>تهديد هههه
تصدقين كسرتي خاطري من البدايه هجوم من أجل هذا رح أقلص أسئلتي 

 هل أنتي عصبيه ؟ وهل حاولتي معالجه هذه العصبيه ؟
كيف ترين أعضاء وعضوات المنتدى من إداره ومشرفين ومشرفات والأعضاء بشكل عام ؟
مارأيكِ بالمجامله والشخص المجامل ؟ ومارأيكِ بالصراحه والشخص الصريح .؟ وأيهم تحبين وتحترمين ..؟ ومتى يكون النقد بناء وبنفس الوقت متى يكون هدام ؛ بنظركِ ؟
مارأيك بالهديه ومامعناها بالنسبه لكِ ؟ وهل تهتمين لمحتواها ؟ وهل تحتفظين بها وتقدرينها ..؟
ما رأيكِ في الإنترنت بوجه عام ( الإستخدام السلبي والإيجابي له ) ؟

رد كتبتيه في موضوع و ندمتي عليه ؟


بصراحه عضو ودك تقولين له خلك ثقيل ؟


كم من الوقت تستخدمين الهاتف يوميا سواء كان الجوال 

أو الثابت ؟
أتمنى لك لقاء ممتع  موفقة

----------


## بيسان

عندما يصمت اللسان و يُطلق القلم العنان ليعبر عن خفايا النفس ومكنوناتها 
نرى إبداع الخالق فينا وعندما ينساب القلم ويريح في مرفأه نرى قطرات الشهد تتساقط من بين الأنامل 
عندما تكتبون نرى الإبداع الحق والمواهب المصقولة نرى الفنون والجمال الذي تخطه أياديكم هنا 
في مرفأ القلم واللقاء نرى كل ذلك كلنا أمل أن تستمتعي معتنا وأن نرتشف من ينابيعك قطرات 
تروي عطشانا للمعرفتكِ أكثر فمرحبا مليون وبكل لون حللت أهلاً ونزلت سهلاً فلك أرق وأعطر التحايا وأصدقها

[IMG]http://alqamar666.***********/alqmr.net7.gif[/IMG]

هنا سنقف للنثر أحلى الكلمات و أعبقها ,, 
لملكة الأحساس و النعومهـ .. لساحرة الذوق الرفيع ,, 
ملكة شبك الناصره .
الأخت 
:: دمعة الاحزان ::
لتواجدها طعم خاص,, تراها تبحر في كل الأقسام ,, 
شخصيهـ لن توفي كلماتي في حقها ,, 
فمجهودها بارز ,, و حضورها رائع 




أعطينا نبذة صغيرةِ عنكِ .. شخصيتكِ ... تخصصكِ .. مؤهلاتكِ العلمية .. طموحاتكِ .. لنتعرف عنكِ قبل البدء في الاستجواب 
:)
تمنىتِ لكِ بلقاء ممتعاً
1- شنو رايك بمقدمة أمل الظهور وهل الكلام ينطبقك عليك ولا لا ؟؟ 
2- لو قيل لكِ ان تختاري امرأتان هما الاعظم في التاريخ على المستوى النسوي فمن تختار ؟؟ 
3- ما رأيكِ بما يسمى ب(( شباب اليوم )) ؟؟
4-من هو الشخص الذي تلجئ إليه في أحزانكِ وأفراحكِ؟ 
5-ماهو سابع المستحيلات بالنسبه لكـِ؟؟
6-صفه شائعه في مجتمعاتنا و تتمنين ان تتخلصي منها..ماهي؟ 
7-هل هناك يوم في حياتكِ وتتمنين ان يعود؟ ولماذا؟ 
8- بيت شعر لاتُملين من قرائته ..ماهو؟ 
9-متى اخر مره قلتِ فيها هذه الكلمه (آسف) ولمن؟؟ 
10_ ماهي الأشياء اللتي تحبيناها في الرجل وتكرهينها في المرأه؟؟؟
11- عباره اعجبتني ولكن لما اقتنع بها فما رائيكِ فيها ومامدى قناعتكِ بها ؟؟ واذا اقتنعتي بها كيف تستطيعين اقناعي ؟؟



بالحب.. نربح القلوب
صارحوا اخوانكم بالحب..
عاتبوا اصحابكم بالحب..
عاقبوا ابنائكم بالحب..
فالحب منهج ابدي في مدرسة الحياة الناجحة 

[IMG]http://babydreams84.***********/glitt7.gif[/IMG]

12- ماارايكِ بالفراشه ؟؟ ومااهو أقرب حيوان لديك وممكن تربينه؟؟
13-في نظرك متى تبكي المرأة ومتى يبكي الرجل؟
14-متى تنزل دموعك ؟ ومتى كانت آخر دمعة نزلت من عيونك ؟
15-ما هو الموقف ألي أثر فيكِ وكان سبب في تغير أحد طبائعكِ ؟؟
16-.. ترن ترن .. <--- اذا يرن التلفون .. 

شنو اول كلمه تقولينها .. (( السلام عليكم - مرحبااا - هلاااا والله - نعم <-- خخخخ - الوووو ))



وأخيــــــــر ...
نصيحة تـُقدميها لــــ(بيسان) ـــــ 
طبعا
لي رجعه غاليتي 
^_^

:::...تقبلي فائق إخلاصي ...:::
بيسان

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> *هلا خيتوو دمووع* 
> 
> *تفضلي واستعدي الى الهلكه* 
> *مافي يمه ارحميني*
> *وببتدي قبل الكل* 
> 
> ياهلا فيك خيو
> اما الاستعداد امول ماقصرت صار لها اسبوع
> وخلتني على اتم الاستعداد
> ...



هنا اوقف وبعدين نكمل

----------


## على شانها سجلت

السلام والرحمه من السلام الرحمنشد انتباهي هذا الركن من المنتدى وحبيت اني أشارك فيه رغم ضعفي الشديد في صياغة الأسئله لكن كتبت هذي الأسئله اللي أتمنى من أختنا دمعة الأحزان تتقبلنا بصدر وسيع زي ماعودتنا . . . 
أتمنى منكي خيتي الإجابة بشرط ألا تزيد الإجابه عن خمس كلمات .
*من هو هذا الشخص :-*
*1/شخص تعتقدين أنه لو قام مقامك أما الناس بغيابك لما أحس الناس غيابك .*
*2/شخص تحبيه أو أحببتيه أكثر مما يحبك أو أحبك .*
*3/شخص تعتقدين أنه أعطاكي أكثر مما تستحقين .*
*4/شخص باعك عند أول محطه صعبة .*
*5/شخص لو ذهب لن تتوقعي عودته .*
*فسري هذي المقولات بتفكيرك :-*
*1/حب بلا عقبات كورد بلا شوك .*
*2/إخفاء ماهو واضح يعد من الغباء .*
*3/الغباء هو أن لا تكون ذكيا .*
*4/الحب كلب ولكن يسكن بأمريكا .*
*5/لا تمت إلا وأنت راضي .*
*أختاري :-*
*1/أن تعطي أكثر مما لديك أو ماتحتاجه (حماقه - إيثار) .*
*2/أن تغضب عند محادثة شخص لحبيبك (شك - غيره) .*
*3/أن تسرق ماتملكه (جبن - فطانه) .*
*4/أن تلجأ لمن لا يقدر (غباء - نقص) .*
*5/أن ترتاح عندما تكون وحيدا (عاطفي - مريض نفسيا) .*
*ماهو شعورك لو :-*
*1/أتهمتي بالسرقه ولم تسرقين .*
*2/أن تكونين من عائلة قادرة وتعيشين على نفقة غيرهم .*
*3/أن تحبين وتعلمين أن النهاية لن تكون مع من أحببتي .*
*4/أن تكونين بين ثلاثة أمور أحلاهم أن تفقد أخ .*
*5/وصلك لدرجة تأكلين من أكل تعلمين أنه مسموم .*
*رأيك بهذه المقولات والأحكام الدينيه:-*
*1/الإسلام هو فقط أن تصلي .*
*2/الحجاب هو فقط أن تغطي شعرك .*
*3/الإعدام عقوبة عادله للقاتل .*
*4/تحليل الإسلام للرجل الزواج بأربع .*
*5/تحريم إقتناء كلاب للزينه .*
*لو :-*
*1/علمتي أن لك طلب مجاب ماهو .*
*2/سمح لك بقتل شخص دون الإقتصاص منك من هو .*
*3/سمح لك بجعل شخص حي إلى يوم القيامه من هو .*
*4/سمح لك بإعاده شخص للوجود من هو .*
*5/سمح لك بقول كلمه دون محاسبتك عليها .*
*بماذا ينذر مايلي :-*
*1/تقبل الخطأ ورفض الصح .*
*2/نقص الوفاء وزيادة الخيانه .*
*3/قلة التفكير وزيادة النوم .*
*4/سرعة الموت وقصر العمر .*
*5/زيادة المحبين وقله الحب .*
*أكره السياسيه ولكن أحب أن أسأل فيها*
*ما رايك بــ :-*
*1/العودة للخلافه وخليفة واحد للمسلمين أم على التقسيم الحالي .*
*2/أن يسير العالم دولة واحده ذات قوه عظمى .*
*3/إعتبار رئيس الدولة مخول لفعل مايريد ومتى ماأراد وملكه 50% من الأموال الخاصة .*
*4/أن يحكم الدولة أسرة واحدة لمئات السنين .*
*5/إختفاء مايسمى ببيت مال المسلمين .*
*أخيرا :*
*1/لو علمت أن أجلك بعد 20 ثانية ماذا ستقولين بعد قبل أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله .*
*2/أن يضغط عليك شخص لترك شخص تحبيه لمجرد أن تتركيه (ماهو ردة فعلك) .*



*وفي الأخير تقبلي فاقبلي إحترامي وتقديري وأسف على الإطاله .*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

[quote=أمير العاشقين;321185
[FONT=Comic Sans MS][/font]
*12/ لو طلب منك أمير العاشقين بيتين من خواطرك ماذا ستهديه* 

عندما تبحر بنا سفن الحياة
وتمشي بنا في عرض البحار
ونصارع الامواج
ونجذف بايدينا محاولين الوصل لبرالامان
محاولين البحث فيه عن زمن الامنيات
وزمن قد غطاه الاحلام 
وترنوا تلك السفن لتصل لبر 
استحوذ فيه الامان
نبني فيه صرح من الامل وحب البقاء
*13/ ما رأيك بخواطر أمير العاشقين ؟ وما هي أفضل خاطره أعجبتك* 
عندك اسلوب رائع في كتابه الخواطر ولك احساس فيهم
وكل خواطرك حلوة وتعبر عما يجول في خاطر
*14/ ما رايك بامير العاشقين ؟ وما هي ملاحظاتك عليه ؟*
*امير انسان وطيوب*
*احيانا تراه ينقله الحب الى اعلى المستويات وترى قلبه*
*كقلب طائر صغير قد تعلم كيفية الطيران*
*واحيانا اخرى تجده قد مل وتعب الركض* 
*فتجده يلجاء الى قلبه ليسكن الالمه*
*ويلجاء لوحدته لعبر عما يجول في خاطرة من الم* 

*15/ كلمة تودين قولها إلى أمير العاشقين ؟ وكلمة تودين أن تنصحي بها أمير العاشقين* 
*لاتجعل الحب هو المسيطر عليك في حياتك*
*اعرف انه هو ميزان القلب ومحركه بس حاول انك تفكر بعقل اكثر*
*احس انك مللت الحياة وماعدت تهتم لها*
*وتلوذ للحزن فدعه جانبا وعش يومك* 
*16/ هل أزعجتك أسئلة أمير العاشقين ؟*
*نوة ابد مازعجتني*
*ولا شي* 
*اسئله خاصة بطبقة الحب*
*17/ ما رايك بالحب ؟*
الحب ارقى العواطف الانسانيه واجلها
احساس يشعرك بالوجود المطلق مع هذه الحياة
يقويك على مواصلة الحياة وخاصه ان كان الحبيب لجوارك
تحاول ان تخلق لك جو من التعاسه ولكن سرعان ماتجد
قلبك ينبض بالحب وكأنه ينبهك الى خطوط حمراء قد بدات تتعداها
فتتراجع لتصنع لنفسك اجمل سعاده على وجه الارض 
*18/ وهل رق قلبك واحببتي يوماً ؟ اذا احببتي فما هو شعورك ؟*
مافيه قلب مايرق للحب او يتذوقه وشعر بحلاوة الحب
كل منا يعيش حاله حب بس بطريقه خاصه فيه
اما اذا احببت فشعوري بيكون نفس ردي على سؤالك 
الي قبل
*19/وقع ابنك في دوامة الحب ماذا تفعلين ؟* 
لو جاني وقال الي انه يحب بحاول اكون معاه لان دوامة الحب مريرة فبوقف في صفه
وبشوف الي يحبها تستاهل ولا 
وهي كمان تحبه او تبادله شوي من الشعور
راح اخذه واوصله الى بر الامان واطمنه واخفف عليه 
وراح اعلمه كيف يحب بس يكون بحدود ومايتجاوزها
ويتعلم انه يحكم عقله قبل قلبه
*20/ ما رايك بمن فارق حبيب وغالي ؟*
*الله يعينه* *بيحس بالانكسار والضغف* 
*بس لازم يشوف مكانة هالغالي كيف عنده* 
*لما بعد شنو هي الاسباب والظروف الي خلته يبعد*
*اذا كانت اسباب مقنعه الله يعينه*
*اما لاسباب فاضيه* 
*بزعل يوم يومين ثلاثه وبعدين اطنش*
*ليش اتعب حالي على ناس ماتستاهل*
*ومن باعني بعته ولا اتعب على فرقاة*
*21/ ما رايك بمن يخون ؟*
*الخوان كثعلب المكار*
*او كالعقرب يلدغ من تحت الرمل*
*22/ هل خانك احد يوماً ما ؟*
*انا لا* *والله لايوريني ذاك اليوم بروح فيها لو صار*
*23/ هل عانيتي مأساة فراق صديقه غاليه لديك تحبينها بكل قواك ؟*
*ومدري بشنو اجاوبك*
*بس بكتفي وبقوله يس عانيت*
*24/ هل ظلمك احد يوماً ما ؟*
*الدهر كفيل بانه يكون اكبر ظالم* *فكيف بالي حولي*
*25/ كيف تعاملين من يعاملك بقسوه ؟*
كيف اعامله بعكس ماعاملني
مااقسي عليه لا اعامله بطيبه قلبي وحناني
واعامله عادي ولا كأني انضريت منه واخليه يندم على اليوم الي ظلمني فيه
*26/ ويش البلد اللي تحبي تزوريه؟*
قول شنو البلدان الي تبي تزوريها 
ايران راح انجن على ماروحها
مدينه الضباب لندن
المدينه الحالمه باريس
مدينه الهدوء ماليزيا
*27/ ماهي أجمل أجمل لحظات حياتش؟*
اجمل لحظات حياتي الي اعيشها الحين
*28/ النسيان نعمه مالذي تتمني نسيانه؟*
اتمنى نسيانه موب شي واحد اشياء وايد مرت بحياتي
*29/ إذا طلب منك كتابة رساله بتكتبيها لمن ويش بتكتبي فيها؟*
*بكتبها لصديقه* 
*لاتظن ان في البعد دوا للجروح*
*وان في غيابك تطيب النفس وماتروح*
*ولا تشوفني اضحك واتكلم معاك يعني اني ناسيه*
*شلي جرى الي منك*
*ولا تقول اني انام وانا طيب الخاطر*
*ترى النفس لسى ماعافتك وتتمنى قربك*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*30/ ويش الشي اللي إذا صار بتكوني أسعد إنسانه بهالكون؟**انه يتحقق الحلم الي في بالي بس انا ادري انه مستحيل يصير**ولكن خلني احلام واللاحلام ببلاش**31/ ويش هي اجمل 3 صفات تشوفيها في نفسش؟**رومنسيه حيييل وهي توني مكتشفتنها في نفسي**حنونه على الكل وحتى لو واحد مااعرفه**طيوبة قلب**32/ أذكري لينا 3 صفات تكرهيها في نفسش؟**عصبيتي اكرهها حيل بس الحمدالله تخلصت منها* *اكرة مزاجيتي لاني احيانا اكون مزاجيه* *اكرة وقت الي اكون فيه تعبانه واكون نكديه احس اني اتعب الي حولي معاي**33/ ويش هي هوايتك المفضله؟** كتابة خواطري**34/ ما رايكِ بمنتدى الناصره؟**منتدى زيه الى الحين مالقيت**حلو بكل مافيه* *واهم شي من دون رسايل*
*35/ ما ذا ينقص منتدى الناصره ؟**ماينقصه شي وكامل من كل النواحي**بس احيانا يصيبه سبات شتوي وتحسه يكون باااارد**36/ هل استفدت من منتدى الناصره ام منتدى الناصره هو الذي استفاد منك ؟**هو يستفيد مني ليش انا شنو قدمت اله* *انا استفدت منه اشياء ماكنت اعرفها من قبل**37/ ما هو القسم الذي تحبين متابعته في منتدى الناصره ؟**منتدى العام وتطوير الذات والخواطر**38/ إلي أي مدي تضع دمعة الأحزان ثقتها في الأخرين ؟* *تعلمت اني ماثق في احد لان موب كل واحد يستحق الثقه**بس فيه ناس ترتاح لهم وكذه من غير سابق انذار تحسهم انها اقرب الك* *فتكون الثقه كذا وارده من الله واثق فيهم وفي كل شي**39/ موقف استوالك او شفتيه اثر عليك في حياتك ؟**فيني مااجاوب عليه**فسوري**40/ شو تعني لك هذه الكلمات* *أ- الصداقة :-**لن استطيع العيش من دونها لاني ساشعر يالضياع والغربه**ب - الحياة :-**فسه امل ضيقه يستفيد منها من يستغلها في الشي الصح**ج - النجاح والفشل:-* *مقياسان لعمله واحده**فالحياة اما نجاح واما فشل**د - الحب**كلمة رائعه ولن يشعر بها الا لمن تذوقه وعاش فيه**41/ شو تعنيـلك المفاهيم والقيـم التاليــة :**أ – التواضــع .**من تواضع لله رفعه**ب – الحيــاء .**من ذهب حياءه كان كالسمكه خارج الماء**42/ ماهي اقرب شخصيه لك في حياتك ومامدى تأثيرها على شخصيتك ؟* *صديقاتي اقرب ناس الي وتاثيرهم علي قوي لان تعلمنا كيف نكون لبعض ونوقف مع بعض**43/ متى تتمنين أن يغطي وجهك قناعا او وجها غير وجهك ؟ ولماذا ؟**عندما القى ربي وانا فقيرة من الاعمال وكثيرة الذنوب**44/ سؤال تخافين أن تسالينه نفسك يوما من الايام ؟ ولماذا ؟**ماعندي سؤال اخاف اسئل نفسي منه**عندي سؤال واسئله حالي بين فترة وفترة كنوع من محاسبة النفس**45/ كلمـــه أو جمله دايما تكرريها لنفسك ؟**كن في الدنيا كأنك عابر سبيل**46/ لو حطوك حاكمة لإحدى الدول لمدة ثمان وأربعين ساعه .. فشراح تسوين ؟ ( لمدة يومين فقط خرين لما تصادفك بعض المواقف الصعبه ؟**لو انا حاكمه كان ارحت العالم من القسوة والدمار والحروب**ومناظر الدم والاطفال**47/ لوكـــان عنـــدك مليـــون ريــال .. فشبتسوي بهم ؟**مليون مرة وحده* *الله كريم**بس بتصدق بجزء عشان الله يطرح فيهم البركه**والباقي باخذ الاهل والي يعز علي ولفه حول العالم**وبعطي الي يبي وماراح اقصر عليه**48/ كلمة شكر وكلمة عتاب لمن توجهينها في المنتدى وبصراحة ولماذا ؟؟* *اشكر كل الاعضاء والمشرفين**ع جهودهم**اما عتاب نوة احد**49/ تخيلي لو رجع بك العمر لعشر سنوات للوراء ماذا كنت تتمني ان تفعلي .....؟؟؟* *ايش كنت بسوي* *والله مدري يعني بكون صغيرة**وماراح يكون عندي غير اللعب والضحك والمراكض**50/ لو معك ثلاث طلقات رصاص ومعك ثلاث وردات .......وضحي خيتو لمن يكون الرصاص ولمن يكون الورود ..........؟؟**الرصاص لكل واحد خان**غدر**وصاحب قلب قاسي**الورد لكل العشاق**لكل الاطفال لانهم جنة الدنيا**والثالثه لكل اعضاء المنتدى**51/ عسى ما ازعجتك ؟**لا ازعاج ولا شي**وحياك عندنا* 

*حشى تعبت ودار راسي**هاي اول الاسئله وصار الي كذا فكيف الباقي**وشوفوا إذا راحت عيني تعطوني عين انا موب شغلي**يسلمووا خيوة امير ع الاسئله**ولا تخاف ماضايقتني فيهم ولا شي**ويعطيك الله الف عافيه*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هلا والله بالغلا اموووووووووووووول
تو مانور اللقاء
واخيرا بشوف هالمفدمه
وبحكل عيني بشوفتها
صار الي دهر وانا ابي اشوفها

بس طلعت مقدمه حلوة منك يالغلا
وماتوقعتها تكون كذا
كلماتها في مكانها وكل كلمه فيها صحيحه
والي يقراها يقول صار لنا دهر نعرف بعض مو كأنهم كم شهر بس
ويالفوله الحين انت جبتي الي اريكه على قولتك
وين الشبس والشوكلاته والبسكويت والحلويات
والشراب ها وينهم كذا انا بجوع
واذا مت من الجوع بحاسبكم<<الي يسمع بيقول موته حالها من الجوع

وعلى فكرة العناد والتطفيش والنحاسه هم ملح الحياة ولولاهم كان ماعشنا

وتسلمي يالغلا واشوفك في اسئلتك

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*ياهلا ومية مرحبااااااااااا**..* *
**في امان الله كنت عالمسن**
**واول مره احط ظهوور .. خبرش اميروه من تحط متصل قام ضرب النعوول خخخ**خخخخخ**
**كنت حاطه مشغول .. واسولف**مع لمووسه .. " تعرفيها طبعا خيتوو** "**
**المهم**
**وشوي**
**تطب علي**املووه**
**بسمايلات فقعتني**ضحك**
**هبااااااااااااااال**
**رقص وكلوووووووووووووش يبباااااب فقعتني من جد**
**املووه ويش السالفه**
**وهي اميرووه اميرووه .. شاركيني الفرحه واني .. هلا هلا عاشوا** ..* *وصفقه ايوه ايوه تحت يمين شمال ورى ورى .. وهي تزيد ههههههه**
**من جد هلوست وياها..... املووه ويش صااير الا هي تقول** "* *اللقاااااااااااااء رسى على دمعه** "**
**اني : كلوووووووووووش هلا هلا ويللا وياها خخخ .. استخفينا باخر**الليل**
**وتقعد توصي فيني عليش** ..* *احم بالأسئله السنعه**
**والهلكه**الزينه .. وخوووووووش مقدمه بدت فيها امووله .. ومتأكده انها في طريقها للرياض الله**يوصلها بالسلامه**
**تفكر لش بمليون**الف سؤال خخ والله يساعدش .. وبعد مقدمتي القرقريه خذي كم سؤال فاتح**شهيه**
**قبل وجبتي الدسمه خخ**
**افااااااااااا بس افااااااا  الحين تسوون حفله من دوني**موشغلي عيدوها ابي اكون موجوده**وقواة عين توصيني عليش المفروض تقولي لها لا ارحميها شوي**مو هاك كم سؤال فاتح للشهيه**الله يعيني عليكم شلة الهلاوس**
**بسم الله ...ابتدي كرف**..* *خخ**بسم الله داخله حرب انا**
**
**** *ويش احلى ساعه عندش باليوم ... يعنو احلى**لحظات عمرك اليوميه .. " يقولوا الروتين لا يخلو من الحلا** ..
**فويش حلا روتينك** "**؟**احلى مافيه شلة الهلاوس باخر الليل مو قلت الك قطاوة ليل احنا ماصدقتي**هذا احلىمافيه لما اقفل علي الباب واطفي النور واجلس على نور الجهاز**اوة جو رومنسي  وبعدين اكلم شلة الهلاوس وضحك ومسخرة ومانام الا واحنا كل وحده* *لا فاقع راسها من الضحك**
** *لو خيروش تبغي تكفخي احد من عضوات المنتدى قولي لي مين .. هاا اذا اني**اعطيني خبر بسرعه خلني اخذ احتياطي ؟؟**يوة وليش اكفخ واضرب عيييييييب بعدين يقولوا عني ابليسه وشيطونه**ثاني شي حرام الناس ماتضرب الحين تطوروا**وكل الاعضوات فيهم الخير والبركه ليش المضارب**

** *لو قالوا لش قولي اللي بخاطرش**هالدقيقه الحين الحين وبدون لف ولا دوران يللا بسرعه وويش بتقولي ؟**بقول ربي يفرج عن كل مهموم ويسعد كل محزون ويفرج عن كل مكروب**ويهدي ويعقل كل الي في بالي..**
** *هل انتي من**النوع اللي يقلب شريط ذكرياته واذا كنتي من هالنوع.. أي الذكريات تقلبيها اكثر**الحلوه والا المره؟**يعني انا من هالنوع بس مو كثير وخاصه هالسنه قله الا اقلبه**وإذا ذكرت اذكر المروفي نفس الوقت يكون بعض المر يضحك واجلس اضحك عليه**واذكر الشي المر لاني بعده اشعر بطعم السعاده**
***حلم تمنيتيه وما تحقق.. ؟؟ وحلم تتمنيه وتحسييه مستحيل**يتحقق ؟؟ وحلم تمنيتيه وتحقق لش ؟؟**حلم تمنيته تمنيت ادري تربيه خاصه بالرياض  وخاصه اني عدت سنه على الرغم آن نسيتي اوكي بس قالوا انها ماتنقبل تربيه وعدت سنه وتعبت حالي وعدت وجبت نسبه تدخلني بس على قوله ايهاي هي اجت كذا بظروفها وماقدرت اروح عشان الوالد وهونت واضطريت اسجل بالمحرقه بس يلا الي مكتوب ما في مفر منه**والحلم الثاني خليه بيني وبين نفسي بلاش فضايح**الما الحلم الثالث هههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني عليه**يقولك الي ماله حظ لا يتعب ولايشقى**
***لو بكيفش الدنيا .. ويش ممكن تسوي فيها**؟؟**ابعد كل الظلم  وانزع كل الحقد من كل القلوب* *واداوي كل القلوب المرضى بفعل الزمن**واعيش العالم بسلام زيه ماشافوا**
***تفضلي معاشرة الجاد والجامد .. والا المزوح خفيف الظل " بحدود يعني مو اهبل**"* *لا تقولي لي الإثنين تخيري واحد منهم ؟**احب اعاشر المزح خفيف الظل  شلي لنا في الجامد**كفايه الحياة جامده بعد بعاشرة بموت قهر**
***من رادودش المفضل ؟؟ واي عزاء تحبيه ولو**تسمعيه مليون مره ما تشبعي منه ؟**احب اسمع الى الملا باسم الكربلائي واحبا اسمع الشيخ حسين الاكرف**اسمع اليعلي مهدي بس موب دوم**

**-* *حكمة تؤمني بها**كثيرا ؟* *كن مظلوما ولاتكن ظالما**
-* *ماهي الوظيفة التي تتمنيها لنفسش؟** زي ماقلت تمنيت ادرس تربيه خاصه عشان ادرس* *اصاحب العقول الضعيفه بس مالنا نصيب**
-* *حددي اسم اليوم اللي تكرهييه و**تحبيه واذكري السبب؟* *اكرة يوم يو الاثنين والثلوث* *لأنه من قبل ماتصير مشكله الا بهاليومين واحب يوم يوم الربوع يوم الاجازة**
-* *مكان يعجبش بالمره وتترددي عليه دائما؟ البحررررر بس ماروحه دوم**
**ــ رتبي الاوصاف التاليه يما يناسب دمعه الأحزان وحسب**الأقرب لشخصيتش**
**(* *متسرعه** -* *عاطفيه - خجوله - عصبيه - متسامحه - حساسه - هادئه - كثيرة المزح - كثيرة البكاء** ) ....**متسرعه- عصبيه- عاطفيه- حساسه- هائه-  كثيرة الضحك -متسامحه- خجوله- كثيرة البكاء =طبعا سابقا**
**طبعا قلت لش هذي فااتح**شهييه**
**ولي**عوداااات**
**اتمنى لش لقاء ممتع كثر ماهو مهلك خخخ**
**دمتي بحفظ**الرحمن**ثااااااااااااااانكس**اقول تراي تعبت ونعست بقوم انخمد**ولما اجي من المحرقه يصير خير*

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المخلوقات اجمعين محمد وعلى ال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين* 


*هلا خيتو دمعه الاحزان* 

*شخبارش* 

*الله يعينك خيتو دراسة وجامعه وبعد لقاء في شبكة الناصرة* 

*راحت عليش خلاص* 

*ولا وفوق كل هذا استلمتش شلة الهلوسة بقيادة امووله* 

*اقول اليش قربي اذنش ( عشان محد يسمع ) راحت عليش من الحين* 

*هالاسبوع بيصيدش كرف ما شفتيه في حياتش* 

*يمكن بعدها تاخذين اجازة من المنتدى اسبوعين مو اسبوع واحد بس*

*يالله كله اسبوع واحد وبينتهي* 

*لكن اسبوع ولا في منه* 

*المهم انا جيت اسلم عليش وانا ما شية* 

*لكن لي رجعه مع اقل شي عشرين سؤال* 

*شرايش اخلي اجابتهم صح او خطأ* 

*او اختيارات* 

*  او هلكة* 

*اممم فكري وردي علي* 

*وانا بسوي العكس ان شاء الله* 

*سي يو ( على قولتهم )* 

*تحياتي لك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> *المهم انا جيت اسلم عليش وانا ما شية* 
> 
> *لكن لي رجعه مع اقل شي عشرين سؤال* 
> 
> *شرايش اخلي اجابتهم صح او خطأ* 
> 
> *او اختيارات* 
> 
> *او هلكة* 
> ...






*نيااااااااااااااااااااااااااهاااااااااااااا نياااااااااااااااااااااااااااهاااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااا*



*عاشت أم حمادى عاشت* 



*وهذه هدية الك يام حمودي مني علشان تعرفي تجيبي العناد صح وتسوي العكس شاطرة* 


*برافوووووووو عليك* 



*واعلن هنا تحت هذا الصرح كل من سيهلك دموعتنا سوف تكون له جوائز وهداياااااا (بالهبل )* 


*اقول موووعه تراك تأخرتي علينا وايد وانا مدري شصار الي امس بنزل الك اسئلة بس كسرتي خاطري وربي*


*مدري كيف اول مرة في حياتي اصير حنونه على احد بالهلكة* 


*ولا امس تراها امورة بتنزل الك اسئلة قلت الها لاصبري عليها اشوي عطيها مهلة اليوم بس*


*بس بعدين خربتها قالت بتسألك خفايف قلت الها شنو خفايف اسأليها اسئلة من النوع الثقيل* 


*اسئلة كذا تليق بمقام :*


**


*اجل تقولي الاريكة على قولتي ليش انتوا شنو تسموها * 



*اجل تقولي بتجوعي اممممـ  بعد متأخرة علينا بالاجابات وصايرة تشرطي بعد صدق بنات اخر زمن* 



*اعرفك الحين راجعه من كلكلك ونمتي ولا تغديتي ولا شيء يادووب شيبسات وخرابيطك*



*عاد ماما امووول جايبة الك اكلة غدوة معاها مدري ويش فيني صايرة مدلعتنك وايد <<ادري بتقولي الدلع يحلالي*




*المهم تعالي على السفرة تغدي يلا* 




*ايه صح لاتنسي تغسلي الصحون ادري اياديك متورمة بس تحملي معليش* 






*يلا نزلي بسرعه علشان الغدوة لاتبرد عليك وتقولي مابي اعرف حركاتك انا* 








*دموعه يالله ويش فيك باردة بسررعه انزلي الاكلة ماتتفوت بسررعه*





*يوه يوه عاد عارفتنك ماتردي شيء من ايادي ماما امل صح ؟؟*




*يلا وصلتي خير* 




*عليك الف عافية* 



*تفضلي سمي بسم الله* 



*دقي بالخمس خخخخ*



**



*هههههههه غدوة ستيك دجاج بالفرن* 


*مطرح مايسري يمري ...*


*لاتقولي مااحبهاااا هااااا ترى بزعل الحيين <<<<بالطقاق* 


* ولاااا ...ترى من دلالك الزايد مسويتنها الك بدون دهون كثيرة خايفة عليك من السمنه * 


*وشوفي ويش قد ماما امول تغلي بناتها ومددلتكم وايد*

* <<كأنكم تساهلووون عاد كل واحده فيكم طايرة الدمام * 


*جايبه النا موبس انت لشلة الهلاوس فقط  عصيراااات* 

*من اللي يحبها قلوبكم*


**






*احم مدري انزل الك الاسئلة الحين ولا اخليك تردي على اللي قبل والله محتارة بعد أنا ...*


*خليني افكر* 


*اممممــ * 

*يلا بعطيك عفووووو مع اني كاتبتنهم ومخلصتهم من امس وحفظتهم عندي بالجهاز بس صايرة حنونه عليك وااايد*


*ومعطتك وجه بزيادة وهذا الشيء ينكتب الي بالتاريخ عمري ماحنيت لاحد في التحقيق* 


*بس بعطيك فرصة للمغرب وبعدها انزل جديدي بالاسواق <<شريط اغاني موب اسئلة* 





*المهم تراي ابغاك تستعدي الها عدل وزين مازيين لانها من العيار الثقييل* 

*وتحتوي على فضايح حــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة ورهييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية الك * 


*أنــــتــــظرييــيــييـــيها* 




*يلا بروح بذلف بنقلع بذهب قااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو انا الحين اوكي* 




*سي يووووو*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> يــهــ يــهــ يــهــ
> 
> مـــنـــو مـــنــو
> 
> شــنــو شــنــو
> 
> شــنــو مــنــو عــلــى الــكــرســي
> 
> 
> ...





شنو منو 
منو عندنا ام خماس فريج العجايج
والله وانهم وحشوني
ومنور المكان بوجودك ووجود ضبعتك الي تشد شعرها
حبيتي تسلمي ولا حبيتي  احم احم
وانتظر اسئلتك وحياك عندي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> _جا الدور عليش .._
> _الرحمة ياجماعة الرحمة زينه حراام تهلكوو دموعة_
> _شفتون زهور ايش تقول الرحمه ياحماعة الخير تكفون الرررررحمه_
> _ولا أمير اوصي نهلكش .._
> _حراام البنت عليها دراسة_ 
> _شفتي عاد يازهور يوصي وانا مسكينه ياحرام اكسر بالخاطر_ 
> _ودراستي مسكينه<<الي يسمع مقطعه الكتب من المذاكره _ 
> _لا بس الواجبات اعجبكم عليها درجات وتنفع_ 
> _شوف رازه وجهي وابغي اصير واسطة_
> ...







>

----------


## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


وصلى الله على سيدنا ونبينا محمد  وعلى اهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين 




وها قد رجعت لك اخيرا   :wink:  


المهم جاهزة ولا لا   :amuse:  


   هاذي لك اول قبل ما نبدي ما حبيت اجيك ويدي فاضية 





باقة ورد حلوة لك 

ادري تحبي الحلاوة بس لاااااااااااااااااااااا 

ما في 

بعدين تسمني خلك رشيقة احلى 



بس قبل ما ابدي حبيت اعلق على شي قلتيه 


ان المنتدى لا ينقصه شي ولكن تجيه ايام يصير في سبات شتوي 


تدرين حتى انا احس بهشي ساعات احسه كله حماس وساعات افتر فرة خفيفة 

وبزود ارد على موضوعين بالكثير وانا طالعه 

الحين يالله 


اممممم 


خذي نفس عميق وطلعيه بهدواء عشان تجاوبين على الاسئلة وتحصلي عليها امتياز  :toung:  



يالله نبدي 



سمي بالرحمن 



1_  اذا دمعه جاها وقت كلش وصل الملل والطفش والزهق حده , شسوي دمعه وقتها عشان تطير الملل ؟


2_  يالله علمينا تعرفين تطبخين ولا لا , دائما اسأل بنوتات المنتدى هالسؤال ابي ا تطمن على مستقبلهم هههههههههههه  , نبي الصراحة ؟


3_ شنو اكثر طبخة تحبي تاكليها من حلو ومن موالح ؟



4_  من هو اقرب شخص لك في اسرتك ؟



5_ تحبين السفر ؟ واي الاماكن  خاطرك تروحيها ؟



6_ دموعه  هل انتي مجنونة تسوق ؟ 



7_ ما هي مواصفات شريك حياتك الي تتمني ان تتوفر في الي حابة ترتبطين فيه ؟

وبعد اممممممم  قاعدة افكر 


وبعد شنو 


خل افكر 


8_  ما رأيك بسياقة المرأة ؟



9_  ما رأيك بعمل المرأة ؟ وما هو رأيك اذا كان يعارض راحة بيتها وزوجها وعيالها ؟



10_  متى ترين ان البنت لازم تضحي من اجل الرجل ؟ في أي الحالات ؟



11_ هل انتي قنوعه ؟



12_ تحبين تقرين كتب ؟ وفي أي المجالات تحبين تقرين اكثر ؟



13_  لما تحسين انك مختنقه ومتضايقة شنو تسوين عشان ترتاحين ؟



14_  في رأيك حلاوة الصداقة بكثرة الصديقات والا العكس ؟



15_ لو فرضنا انك تزوجتي بس طلع نصيبك ان الي اخذتيه طلع مو شي ويضربك شنو بيكون ردة فعلك وقتها ؟ تضربينه ولا تنسحبين بيت اهلك او يكون هناك لك رد فعل اخر ؟



16_  ما رأيك بالزواج المبكر ؟ وفي رأيك ما هو السن المناسب للزواج للبنت ؟



17_  ماذا تفعل دمعه عندما يصدمك شخص قريب لك بتهامك بشي انتي مو مسويته ؟ ما هي ردة فعلك وهل تسامحينه بعد ان تهدأي ؟



18_  ان شاء الله بعد ما تتخرجي شنو اول خطوة ناوية تسوينها ؟



19_ ما رأيك بالرجل المتزوج الي يبحث عن الحب خارج منزله ؟ وماذا تقولين له ؟


20_  ما رأيك بالمرأة المتزوجة التي تبحث عن الحب خارج منزلها ؟ وماذا تقولين لها ؟



وعدتك باسئلة ما تقل عن عشرين سؤال بس للحين عندي اسئلة 

اسئل لو اشيل قشي وامشي 


افكر حرام 


خل اخف عليك اشوي 

شرايك اخليك تاخذين نفس وارجع لك مرة ثانية 


لان على ما شفت الحرب قايمة قومه عليك من امووولهة بيسووونة واميرة المرح وملكة سبأ بعد مشتركة معاهم 


يالله ما علي بعفي عنك الحين لكن 



ربما تكون هناك رجعه 


تحملينا دموعه 


وسامحينا اذا طولنا عليك وتعبناك  ويانا 


بس هذا قانون اللقاء 


في الختام 


اقول 


الله يوفقك يا رب دنيا واخرة ويحقق لك كل الي في بالك 



ويسر اليك ويخليك الى اهلك واحبابك 




تحياتي لك 


اختك ام محمد

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*احم كح كح* 

*ايش فيك تكح كحي* 

*عسى ماشر ايش فيه حلقك* 

*سلامتو الف سلامه عليه* 

*هاااااااااااااااااااااي دموعه فولة* 

*هاااااياااااات على الفوله الحلوة*  

*كيفك.* 




*هااا أن شاء الله مرتاحه ونفسيتك اوكي ومستعدة لهلكة الاعضاء**وهلكتي* 

*والله انت ادرى براحتي وبنفسيتي*  

*وانت ماقصرتي مخليتني مرتاحه من اول يوم* 

*شنيتي حرب علي وخليتيني على اتم الاستعداد* 

*اشوف مابينتي لايكون بتسوي حالك سندريلا هنا بعد** <<<**يوه**شفيك املوة البنت في عليتها* 

*أي سندريلا وسندريلا ماتطلع الا بالليل* 

*وبالنهار تطبخ وتكنس لكن انا غير في محرقتي* 

*وعلى الضحك والمسخرة والتعلايقااات الحلوة* 

*ايه صح نسيت**…..* 

*ومرة ثانيه لاتنسين خليك ذاكرة* 

*والي ماخذ عقله يتهنى فيه* 

*وايووووووووووعاشوا اللي بيهلكوا دمعه تراها تحب الهلكة**والمطاقق بالكايبورد* 

*ايوا احب المطاطق ع الكابيورد بس ما احب... ها اقول ولا فهمتين* 

*وتستانس وتهلوس بعد لكثرث الطق على الكايبورد* 


*أبغى هلكة ماصارت ولا استوت* 




*عاشوا والله عاشوا* 






*وأميرة الله يغربل شرك هلوست معاك على حركات الهبال هاااا فضحتينا** <<**يافاضح لك من يفضحك* 


*إيه كنت في الطريق والاسئلة ماوقفت رايحه جاييه شغالة خليني انشغل**بشيء احسن من اني اصير* 


*في الطريق**صحن طائر** <<**صح (مووووعه** )* 


*اخليها البنت مستانسه وفرحانه خليها تستهبل وتفضحكم* 

*وانأ ياحبي للفضايح* 

*وصوحين كمان* 

*وانت صحن طائر بالطريق وغير الطريق* 


*وملوكه ايه رجعي مرة مرتين ثلاث ع راحتك البيت بيتك هلكيها تعبيها**تكفي* 

*ايه بتقولي كذه التعبه موب عليك على بنت الجيران* 

*وزهور تدافعي عنها هااااااا والرحمة زينه اجل الك مني إذا**جاء دورك 60 سؤال وخلك ماترجعي تسألي وتهلكي* 


*بيصيروا 70 اوكي* 


*الله يعينك زهور ع امول وامس انا سمعت انهم زادوا اسئلتك وصاروا 100* 

*عشان مارضيتي نسئاليني* 

*ايوا خليك كذا شطورة وحبابه* 




*هاااا دودو عندنا شروط للدخول في قاعه الامتحان تعالي شوفيهاااا اللي**اوله شرط اخره نوررر* 

*بعد اقرع ويتشرط* 

*اول**شرط تعرفيه مايحتاج اقوله بعد* 


*ثاني شرط اذا في سؤال من اسألتي مكرر ماتقولي الي مكرر وماتجاوبيه**انا ماعندي هالحركات* 


*وإذا قلت مكرر ايش راح تسوين فيني*  

*بترسبيني يكون احسن وزيادة الخير خيرين* 

*وهالسوالف موب ع كيفك انا يمكن اتعمد انزل مكررين* 


*عناد فيك مع انك ماتعطي وجه في المعاند بس بعاندك* 

*انا مانعطى وجه للمعاند صبرك علي ع الماسنج* 

*ايه**ممنوع دخول الجوال في قاعة الامتحان* 


*وليش ممنوع يمكن اطلب مساعدة صديق* 

*ممنوع تطلبي مساعدة احد أو الغش هاااااا احذرك ترى* 



*ول ول ول منك حشى شنو هالشروط* 

*والغش ممنوع وليش ممنوع وليش تسميه غش* 

*هذا موب غش هذا يسمونه مساعده وجدانيه ونفسيه وكتابيه* 

*قبل لا ابتدأ بما انه ماما امول حريصة على آن تكون خطتك واضحة**فجايبه الك قلم معاها* 



*ياحلاة هالقلم بس اهم شي مايكون ناشف لاني ماعرف اكتب بهم* 

*هاتي الي لو تكرمتي سائل* 

*ولا لا اريحك هاتي رصاص احلى وارخص* 

*واحب الي في الكتابه* 







*وجايبة الك شيء ثاني بعد تبردي ع قلبك** ...* 






*يم يم ديلشز* 

*والله خوش تبريده موب قبل كذا* 

*جايبه الاريكه وناسيه الاكل* 

*خلني الحين جالسه واحط رجل على رجل واطقطق ع الكابيورد وانأ اكل* 

*بس لا احد يطالع فيني وينفسني واروح فيها من الغصه* 


*يلا**ذاكرتي مادة الطفولة وراجعتيها تمام التمام مانسيتي شيء هنا هناك يلا اجل* 




*بسم**الله تبتدأ امولتك في اول يوم اختبار وموفقة آن شاء الله* 

*بسمه الكريم ويلا نبدأ* 

*شبكة الناصرة الثقافية* 


*وزارة تعليم البنوتات**<<<قلنا بلاش هالوزارة تجيب الحرة بالقلب* 


*الاكاديمية الخاصة لتدريس**الهلوسة* 


*وكالة شلة الهلاوس**<<ياحلالتها من شله ربي يحفظها* 


*إدارة اترك كل همومك وابحث عن السعادة* 

*ماحلها من ادراة ومن شعار لها* 

*تحت شعار كونوا مهلوسين بدنياكم* 





*دعاء**الاختبار* 


*اللهم لا سهل الاماجعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن اذا شئت**سهلا* 


*اسم**المهلوسة** :*  







*دمعة الاحزان عرفي عن نفسك قبل البدء بمحاكمتنا اليك**؟* 


*شنو اعرف عن نفسي* 

*انت قلتيها دمعة الاحزان وبس* 

*وإذا تبيني اعرف عن نفسي اسمعي من هالكلام* 

*دمعة تراقصت ع الخد حتى تحولت لجمرة تحرقه* 

*دمعة اصابها غيث من زمانها وتحولت لقطعه ثلج باده في احاسيسها في يوم ما* 

*دمعة رفضت آن يكون الزمن هو المتحكم والمسيطر عليها* 

*فنفضت الثياب الباليه الحزينه الكايبه الحارقه ولبست احلى الثياب* 

*ثياب الفرح المتجدد والضحكه الشفافه الرنانه والامل الساطع<<لا تصدقي حالك موب انت امل* 

*ها اكتفي بكذا ولا لا* 

*واتمنى انك فهتمي شنو اقصد بتعريفي لنفسي* 

*دموعوووو لتعود ذاكرتك الى ايام طفولتك* 




*لا تذهبي لوحدك بل خذينا معك وجاوبينا على استفسارتنا هذه** :* 


*وانأ اقدر اروح لوحدي اخاف ياكلني العو عو<<مدري من وين جايبه بس طلع معي*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*صفي طفولتك ؟* 

*طفولتي خاليه من البنات فكنت دوم مع اخوي هو من ابوي وبنفس عمري* 

*واكبر مني بكم شهر بس* 

*كنت انا دوم معاه ومراكض ولعب في الشوارع* 

*كنا صغار وكان ابوي وين ماتبي دموع تروح وداها ولا عليه من كلام احد* 

*خبرك دموع كانت البنت الوحيده عندهم فتدلعت دلع ماشافت زيه لما كبرت* 

*كنت دلوعة الكل عماتي ابوي امي واخواني الكبار* 

*وحتى ابوي عنده عمال حق البناء* 

*كنت غاليه عليهم لانهم يشوفون ابوي كيف يعاملني* 

*ولو سافروا الى اهلهم مايجون الا حاملين ومحملين* 

*حتى اذكر كان اخوي يغار إذا جابوا الي هديه وهولا* 

*يعني تقدري تقوله طفوله حلوة عشتها*  


*2_**هل حدث لك موقف بطولي لك الى الآن راسخ في ذهنك**؟* 

*بطولي لا ماصار الي وماذكر انه صار* 

*3_**من هم أصدقاء دُم دُم الصغيرونه ومن هم المقربين اليها**؟* 

*قلت الك اخوي كان صديقي وقريب مني حييييل* 

*والى الحين إذا جلسنا مع بعض أو طالعنا الصور الي لنا تذكرنا كيف كنا ونضحك* 

*وماعندي غيرة لان الباقي تقريبا كلهم كبار علينا* 

*4_**موقف مضحك واريد آخر محرج الى الآن اهلك يذكرونك فيه**؟* 

*موقف مضحك ممممم* 

*مدري بس اهلي الى الحين يذكروني فيه* 

*يقولوا هذا انا لما كنت صغيرة لما خالتي بتروح بيت اهلها* 

*خالتي موب من نفس الديرة من برا فتروح يوم الخميس كامل وماترجع الا الليل* 

*المهم في هذا اليوم لما يروحوا امي ماكانت ترضى اروح معاهم* 

*فهم يروحوا وانأ اجلس عند باب غرفتهم واصيح واضرب برجولي الارض* 

*واقول لهم ماني ابي اروح وجيبوا اخوي الي مافيه تودونه* 

*انا احبه وهناك مافيه احد يحبه وحتى خالتي مافي تروحي* 

*يعني اسوي البيت مناحه* 

*وكنت مااتغذى ولا اتعشى ولا حتى اقوم من مكاني الى زين مايرجعوا وعاد إذا رجعوا* 

*اجلس اضرب اخوي واقوله انت ليش رحت تراهم يلعبون عيك* 

*وهم عادي انا رحت غير بيت جدي كان اجيتي معانا* 

*وارجع اصيح* 

*وانام معاهم ومارضى اروح الى امي* 


*5_**هدية او حتى ورقة او دفتر ذكرى يعنو اي شيء مازالت دموعتنا محتفظه**فيه؟* 

*كاااااااااان عندي دفتر مذكراتي لما كنت صغيرة يعني يمكن*  

*كنت بسادس أو خامس أو اول متوسط وكنت مااحب احد يفتحه أو يقراه* 

*واذكر خواتي فتحوه وقروة من اللقافه الي فيهم* 

*ومن قهري قمت وحرقته*  

*فللاسف ماعندي شي من لما كنت صغيرة* 

*6_**فترة الطفولة فترة تكوينيه للشخصية* 


*هل يوجد شيء ما حدث فيها أثر على شخصيتك وقلبها رأسا على عقب أو* 


*غير في مجرى حياة طفولتك؟* 

*ايه بس خليها بيني وبينك لانها فضيحه الي*  

*وعيييب*  

*والي صار الي خلاني مالعب ولا اروح واجي زي قبل* 

*يعني تقولي كنت شبه مقيده* 

*7_**ماهي الأمنية التي ماتزال معلقة منذ طفولتك لم**تتحقق؟* 

*مااذكر عندي اماني لما كنت صغيرة* 

*لاني بعدني بسيطة العقل والتفكير وكانت اماني محدوده* 

*وكنت احققها بدلعي* 

*8_**دموعووو هي البنت الكبرى بعد الأولاد**…*

*كيف أثر ذلك على مسار طفولتك**؟*



*اف اثر وبس الي قولي كيف مااثر*


*انا بنت وانت تدري عن البنت تكبر وانأ كبرت وانأ بعدني صغيرة*


*وكانوا اخواني كبار واكبر مني بوايد*


*فصاروا دوم لاتطلعي لاتلعبي لاتروحي لاتجي*


*تغطي عن فلان خلاص انت كبرتي*


*البسي كذا ولا تلبسي كذا* 


*والحاله قايمه عندي* 


*وانأ بس اوامر وانأ انفذ واقول الى امي ليش كذا*


*خواتي يروحوا ويلعبوا ليش انا وترجع تقول خلاص انت كبرتي*


*9_**ماهي الذكريات التي تود انتشالها من عالم صغر**دمووووعه؟*


*ابي اشيل موقف مازال إذا ذكرته اشوفه بحذافيرة*


*ابي اشيل موقف لما تضاربوا اخواني واحد من ابوي والثاني اخوي يعني من امي وابوي*


*والطريقه الي تضاربوا فيه وباي شي تضاربوا*


*لأنه اثر علي بعدين وصرت اخاف اقرب من واحد منهم*


*وابي اشيل السبب الي لاجلهم هم تضاربوا*


*لأنه سبب مخجل حيييييييل*


*وكان اخوي من حقه يدافع عن هالشي* 


*10_**بيت او مكان كنت تحبي ان تذهبي اليه في صغرك**؟*


*كانت ساكنه معانا جدتي الله يرحمهم مع عمتي*


*وكان اول مايصير شي بالبيت اروح في غرفتهم*


*واقعد معاهم وجدتي كانت تاخذني بحضنها وتسولف وتحكي الي عشان بس ماسمع ايش يصير*




*11_**كيف هي الوحدة في صغر غاليتنا دمــــــعه**؟* 

*وحده مميته وخاصه آن خواتي بعاااد عني حيل* 

*وكانوا يلعبوا مع بنت عمي لان احنا كنا ببيت واحد مع عمي* 

*وكنت إذا بلعب اما مع اخوي أو مع نفسي* 

*وهم جماعه مع بعض وانأ برا* 


*12_**شيء لم يتغيرلديك منذ طفولتك الى لحظتك هذه**؟* 

*دوم كانوا يقولوا عني اني هاديه وراكزة وماضر احد* 

*والى الحين يقولون عني هالشي* 

*13_**كيف هو المرح معاك في تلك الفترة**؟* 

*لما نكون صغار الواحد مايهتم بشي ولا يحط بباله* 

*فكنت إذا بلعب مع خواتي وبنت عمي ومارضوا كنت* 

*العب لوحدي أو مع اخوي ونستهبل على بعض* 

*وضحك ومسخرة وكنا نطلع من البيت من بعد الغذاء ومانرجع الا بالليل* 

*وحالتنا حاله من العب والرمل* 

*14_**عقاب اخذتيه ومايزال هناك بذاكرتك**؟* 

*اذكر لما كنت برابع ابتدائي توني بسم الله* 

*ماصار الي شي وكبرت* 

*اذكر اخوي طلب اكوي اله ثوبه* 

*وانت تدري عن الثوب وانأ ايش يعرفني في الكوي وخرابيطه* 

*ومارضيت اكوي واذكر قام وضربني* 

*بس ضرب خلاني ابكي الى الليل* 

*يعني فترة الدلع راحت علي خلاص* 


*15_**على الجانب الآخر مكافآه سواء محسوسة أو ملموسة اخذتيها وماتزال**في ذاكرتك ؟* 

*ماخذت مكافات لا محسوسه ولا ملموسه*
*ليش فيها جن عشان ملموسه*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*بصمةالوالدة حبيبة قلبي امك غاليتي ربي يخليها لك كيف كانت ع**حياتك ؟**امي ربي يخليها**بس اذكر كانت دوم تدلعني وهي من سمتني اسمي من فرحتها ني**وكنت من اطلب شي تنفذه ولا عليها من ابوي حتى لو ماكان موراضي**وكنت الجا لها في كل المواقف**17_**بصمة الوالد ربي يحفظه لك واهلك كيف**كانت؟**ابوي نفس امي ماهم مختلفين في شي**موب انا بنتهم الكبيرة واول وحده لهم ولازم يدلعوني** شوي <<طلع الغرور صوح امول**18_**اخوانك واخواتك ربي يخليهم الك كيف**
**كانت بصماتهم في عالمك ؟**<<**مابقى**احد**اخواني بس يوم كنت صغيرة شحلاتهم ومن كبرت**اف منهم ومن اوامرهم الي ماتخلص ولا اعرف انفذها**لان بعضها مايعجبني**19_**شخص تعتقدي انه له بصمة كبيرة غير المذكورين في**طفولتك**
**والى الآن تأثيرها على ملامح شخصيتك**؟**نوة بدي لا احد**20_**افلام الكرتون التي كانت تحبها دموعوووو وهل ماتزال تحب**مشاهدتها ؟**
**ليدي يا ليدي وسالي توم سوير فلونه وهاااااايدي ومن زمان ماشفته**وتوم وجيري والى الحين اصنم إذا شاهدته والحين عندي فطوم**وابي اشاهد توم وجيري واجلس انا معها ولا احد يقرب جنبنا**21_**الاكلات والشوكولاتات والشيبسات**والعصيرات**والحلويات المفضلة لديك وانت صغيرونه**؟**كنت اكل أي شي يعجبني بس ماذكر منها شي**وامي الحين إذا ماعجبني شي تهذر يوم صغيرة تاكل أي شي والحين كل شي ماتبيه**انا مدري ايش اعطيك**

**يلا**دمعتنا قبل اروح اذلف انقلع اذهب قاااااااااااااااااااااووو**يوة يوة سرقات كلاميه**ليش سارقه كلامي**اوة صحيح انا قلت كل انواع السرقه مباح**وخاصه إذا كان من عندي**الليلة عندك اختبار بمادة**(**دموعه والمدرسة** )**أبغاك تذاكريها اوكيشن** <<<**يمكن بكيفي اسوي الك خديعه واغير**المادة كيفي مزاجي حرة**مادة المدرسه الله يعيني عليها**بس حلوة ايام الدراسه**سي يووو*سي يوياهلا فيكتبي الصراحه امول وربي تونست وانأ اجاوب على اسئلتكبس نفسي اعرف ليش ركزت على طفولتيالله يعطيك الف عافيهدمووووووع

----------


## أمل الظهور

*سلااااموو دموعتي فولتي*  
*كيفك يالغلا ان شاء الله مرتاحه وبألف خيرات <<دام انا معاك اكيد بألف خير*  


*دموعتنا مع المدرسة :*  
*احم كح كح كح كح كح <<هنا تكثر الكحكحات*  

*ليه ؟؟؟* 
*لانه توجد فضايح ومعلومات ماخوذة من مصدر خاص* 

*وامانه علييييييك يادمووووعه*  
*واحلفك ماتزعلي من المصدر اللي ماخذة منه المعلومااات*  
*لا تتشابقي معاها بذمتك تراي انا مدرجتها بالكلام ومسحبه المعلومات*  
*منها بالقطارة*  

*وهي تجاوبني هااا لا مدري يمكن مااتذكراخاف تزعل مني* 
*<<شكلك مسويه الها رعب*  
*المهم تراها بحمايتي يعنو ماعليك منهااا وجوزي عنها هاااا تراها غاليه عندي وعندك* 


*خليها عنك وخليها تعطيني المعلومات الباقية اللي ابغى بكيفي خفي عن رعبك الها هاااااا تراها غالية* 

*لاتجيك املوة الحين توريك العين الحمراء وبعدين انت قلتيها تعبك وهلاكي راحه الك والي*  
*يعنو اششششششششششششششششش وماعليك الا تجاوبي وبسسسسسس*  
*كان فيه تهزيئات هناك هااااا نتفاهم*  
*يالمصدر تعرف نفسك هااا لو كلمتك دموووع بهالخصوص علميني بس هاااااا*  
*وانا اتفاهم معاها*  

*يلا ذاكرتي واستذكرتي ومرتاحه وكلش تمام <<طبعا موادي موب مواد علتك* 
*مريحتنك الاريكة ولا نغيرها الك تدللي آمري*  
*يلا اجل بسم الله تبتدأ فولتك الجزء الثاني من الاختباااار*  
*بعد أن ابحرنا معك في عالم طفولتك التي لاقيتي الدلال وكل الدلع <<منو قدك اوووه حركتاااات*  
*على شاطيء ذاكرة المدرسة والدراسة نحط رحالنا لعلنا نستكشف اصدافا لشخصك الغالي*  
*ندق الاجراس عند باب هذه الأيام الحلوة حقا حلوة لكننا لانعرف قيمة طعمها الا متاخرين*  
*ايام الدراسة حيث الجد والتعب خاصة اذا ابتدأت اجهزة الانذار اعلانا لحالة التأهب للأختبار*  
*ايام شطانه وايام التعرف على عالم غير البيت الذي تربينا فيه نجد معلمات لانعرفهم هم من يستلمونا*  
*وأخواتا نعزهم غير اخواتنا ....* 
*يطول الحديث عند هذه الايام فهي 12 سنة دراسية بعدها نواجه المستقبل الذي حفرنا لأجله في هذه الليالي*  

*دمووووعتنا الغالية جاء وقت الامتحان*  
*1_وانت بصف اولى ابتدائي كيف شعورك باول يوم وياترى كنتي تبكين*  
*وتبغي ترجعي البيت ولا الوضع عندك ممتاز وتمام ؟*




*2_بما انك البنت الكبيرة ...يعنو ماعندك اخوات بالمدرسة معاك وانت بالصف الاول*  
*هل يوجد معاك احد من عائلتك بنات عمك خالك خلاتك جيرانكم ساعدوك على تخطي الايام*  
*الاولى لك بالمدرسة ؟* 



*3_هل تتذكرين اول صديقة صادقتيها في تلك الايام ...كيف كانت علاقتك معاها ؟؟؟*
*وهل العلاقة لسى مستمرة ولا نصف نصف ولا انقطعت ؟* 


*4_مواقف الصف الاول لاتكاد تنتهي ..شنو عند دمعتنا من مواقف ؟* 


*5_هل شعور الوحده يلاحقك حتى بالمدرسة ؟وهل كنتي منعزلة ؟* 
*<<علما ان الوحده تختلف عن العزلة فقد تكوني تتمشين مع صديقاتك وتسولفي*  
*لكن مع ذلك الوحده تملأ حياتك الدراسية ؟* 

*6_هل انت دافوووورة دراسيا ؟؟واي سنة دراسية كنت الاكثر شطارة فيها ؟واي سنة انخفضت علاماتك؟* 


*7_احم علمنا انك كنت من محبات التزييين ووضع الطوابع والملصقات في الدفاتر المدرسية* 
*وعلمنا انه دفاترك مرتبين وحركات و مطيحين عند المديرة والموجهات <<اللهم صل على محمد وآله*  
*قولي النا كيف كان شعورك وهم يأخذوا دفاترك وهل هناك من يغار منك بهالخصوص؟* 


*8_عندما كنت بصف ثالث انت مع بنوته خليتوا احم <<ياحلو فضايحك يادموعه*

*احم خليتوا ادارية تفشل مدرسة بسببكم ..ها تذكرتي الموقف ..* 
*قولي النا عنه<<<طبعا انا اخذ رؤوس اقلام من المصدر ومنك ابغى التفاصيل ؟؟* 


*9_ كح كح كح فضيحة كبيرة ريلاكس دموعه ريلاكس*  
*هدووووووووء ريلاكس اشوي اشوي احم ياشين التعصيب <<من الفضايح اللي جايبتنها ماتبيها تعصب*

*ان شاء الله مااكون معاك بالمسن لا انا ولا المصدروانت تقرأي هالسؤال* 

*احم فقعت ضحك يوم علمتني عليه المصدر*  
*ماقدرت الا ارزه الك <<<ماتزعلي دمووووعتي هاااا امانه ههههههه* 
*احم انزله لا لا <<<حرااام* 

*يقول المصدر ربي يحفظه ويخليه الك ولا يحرمك منه انك كنتي* 
*احم احم كح كح* 
*كنت دوم تأكلين بحصة التاريخ احم احم*  
*<<ريلاكس هدوووووووووووووووء دموعه الهدووء يمدحوه هاي الايام* 
*شمعنى حصة التاريخ ابغى افهم هاااااا؟* 
*وشنو كنتي تأكلين ؟* 
*وهل صادف مره او مرات كشفتك ؟* 



*10_ يقول المصدر انك كنتي تفضلييين معلمات كثيييييييرة* 
*وخاصة معلمتين ..معلمة بمتوسط ومعلمة بالثانوية ...* 
*كيف كانت علاقتك معاهم ؟؟هم مدرسات شووو ؟هل حدث معاهم موقف الك؟* 
*وهل توجد الى الآن صلة الك فيهم يعنو يسألوا اخواتك عنك تروحي زيارة الهم بالمدرسة ؟* 



*11_على الاغلب عندما نكون في المرحلة المتوسطة نعجب بصديقة ونفضلها ع الباقي*  
*هل حدث لك هذا الشيء ؟وهل ماتزال علاقتها معك ؟وشنو السبب اللي شدك اتجاهها ؟* 


*12_يقولواانك رزه وحركتاااااااااااااااااااااااات وموب هينه حتى في علاقاتك واعجباتك*  
*يقولوا كنت معجبة انت وبنت بإدارية والله انك تحبي الرزة ؟؟كلمينا عن الادارية هذه كيف ؟؟* 


*13_شنو المواد اللي تفضلها دموعتنا ؟وشنو كانت تكره منها؟؟* 



*14_هل انت مع مقولة المعلمة تحبب الطالبات بالمادة ؟؟* 
*وهل صادف انك حبيتي مادة بسبب اسلوب معلمة؟او كرهتي مادة بسبب معلمة ؟*



*15_المراحل المفضلة الى دموعتنا ؟* 



*16_اذكري النا مواقف صارت الك بالابتدائي موقف بمتوسط وبالثانوي هااااا*

*ابغي مواقف لكل منهم موب موقف واحد وتسكتي ؟* 


*17_يقولوا كنتي فنانه احم احم بالتغشيش بس ماعمرك غشيتي الا بالاحم احم*  
*طبعا انا الحين بخصوص المدرسة يعنوو لاتجيبي الي طاري للكلية ماعليك منها خليها بجزء خاص الها*

*هل كانوا يجبروك ع تغشيشهم وكيف كنتي تخافي ولا عادي الوضع عندك*  
*وهل مرة انصدتي غير الموقف اللي خبري ؟* 


*18_(الطائر الجريح) شنو يعني الك هاي الاسم ؟<<هذه المعلومة الحلوة لم تعطيني المصدر اياها الا بعد خوف شديد* 


*19_يقولوا ماكنتي مشاغبه ....الصراحه انصدمت توقعتك مشاغبة من الطراز الاول*  
*هل هذا الكلا م صحيح ؟؟وفيه سنه من السنوات حسيتي انك هادئة اكثر من اللزوم*  
*وهل يوجد سنة حسيتي انك تحرري ولو جزء بسيط من هاي الهدوء ؟* 




*20_لمن من المعلمات او الاداريات توجه هذه العبارات دموعتنا ؟؟* 


*1_ماينساك ابد قلبي؟*  
*2_ربي يسامحك ياللي ظلمتيني ؟* 
*3_ماقصرتي معاي ؟* 
*4_ربي يقلع مادتك ؟* 
*5_اوووووووووووووووف من حصتك ؟* 
*6_ياحلاة دخلتك علينا ؟* 
*7_يجيني النوم من شرحك والله ؟* 
*9_متى بتخلص هالحصة مليت ؟* 
*10_جوعتيني بهذرتك وشرحك اللي يملل الواحد ؟* 
*11_اتابع شرحك وانا مركزة وصايرة تمام التمام ؟* 
*12_ول ول تدخل الفصل قبل حتى لا يرن الجرس ؟* 
*13_ودي اصير عندك اشطر بنوته ؟* 
*14_ياسلاااااااااام انت بمثابة امي ؟* 
*15_ياشين الغرور اللي عندك ؟* 
*16_ربي لايحللك ولا يسامحك ؟* 
*17_والله انك حركتاااااات ؟* 
*18_علمتيني اشياء كثيييييييييرة ؟* 
*19_ربي يحفظك من كل شر ؟* 
*20_مشتاقة الك ودي ازورك ؟* 

*21_دموعتنا هل سبق واعدتي سنة دراسية او امتحان دور ثاني ؟* 

*22_(الليل الاليل ) ربي يخليها الك ويحفظها أين هي في أيام الدراسة من حياة دموعه ؟* 

*23_امممــ صديقتك اللي خبري عرفتيها هاااا أين هي من حياة دمعه في فترة الدراسة واين هي الآن* 

*في حياتك ؟* 

*24_امممــ شنو بعد ياربي اسأل ابغى اوصلهم 25 واقوم*  
*اممممــ محتارة*  
*موقف امك الثانية زوجة ابوك ربي يحفظها اللي قلتيه بأسألة امير العاشقين*  
*كيف أثر عليك بالدراسة يعنو عطاك دعم اكثر وثقة بحالك <<عاد بدون شيء واثقة ومغرورة*  

*وكيف بعد ماصار الك الموقف حاولتي انك تحافظي على الصورة اللي زوجة ابوك عطتها للمعلمات والاداريات* 
*والطالبات ؟ويوم رجعتي البيت بصراحه كيف واجهتيها ؟* 



*25_سؤال تمنيتي اسالك إياه بخصوص هالفترة ؟قوليه وجاوبي عليه مرة واحده*  




*آه آه بس تعبت وبعد اشوي بيجوني ضيوف يمكن اكمل جزء الدراسة والمدرسة في وقت اخر*  
*او يمكن الظاهر ربما (عفر)اتوقع اختبرك مادة (الكلية العلية الزريبة ) المرة الجاية او يمكن عفر الظاهر*  
*وهذا  النعم المشور  واليس المؤكد  انه ...* 
*اني راح اغير اشوي عن ذكريات الدراسة وافتح صفحة اسألة مختلفة هي في بالي الحيين* 

*ان شاء الله انزلهم قريب*  

*يلا دموعتنا يالغلا يالفولة*  

*سوري ترى كاتبه الاسئلة بالكوكلي <<ول ول هذا مستعجلة وكذا*  

*يلا باااايووووووووووووو*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*هلا فيك خيوة ابو باسم* 

*وامول بالفعل اجادت بما وصفها قلمها* 

*فوله ايش اسوي لها* 

*ماتقول غير الصوحين* 

*وحياك انت واسئلتك* 

*1-* *ماهو تحصيلكِ العلمي (تدرسي يعني وإذا تدرسي شنو**تدرسين)؟* 

*ادرس سنه ثالثه قسم لغه عربيه* 

*ودعواتكم اني اطلع منها لانها حيييل صعبه ومتعبه* 

*2-* *دمعة ممكن تقولي لينا جدولك اليومي الروتيني كيف هو؟* 

*جدولي عادي اصحى الصبح واروح محرقتي اجي منها وال ماجي انام* 

*اصحى العصر كذا واشوف شي اكله شفت اكلت ماشفت سبحت وصليت*  

*في الليل إذا كان عندي كتابه محاضرات اكتب ماعندي* 
*جلست ع النت شوي أو نزلت الى امي* 

*واجلس معاها وبعدين اسوي النا عشاء وانظف البيت* 
*وع الساعه عشر أو عشر ونصف ركبت غرفتي الصغيرة* 

*واجلس فيها اما دخلت نت واما اكلم شلة الهلاوس* 
*وعلى مايشرف حضرة النوم اقوم وانخمد* 

*وسلامتكم* 
*3-* *دمعة كم عندك اخو واخت ذكريهم ..وقولي اعمارهم وعطينا**صفوفهم وهل تتمنين يكثروا**؟* 


*اول شي مااتنمى انهم يكثروا وايد علينا وبسهم ومافي اشغال الحين*  

*اما عددهم بقول عددنا احنا الي من امي وابوي* 

*احنا تسعه وانأ فيهم* 

*اخواني الاولاد ماشاء الله عليهم كلهم كبار*
*وثلاثه متزوجين و ثنين مدرسين لغه عربيه وواحد يشتغل بالحكومه* 

*والثلاثه الباقيه واحد لسى كم شهر خاطب ومدرس لغه عربيه<<بيت اللغه بس انا برا عنهم* 

*واحد مرس تربيه خاصه عقول ضعيفه وواحد ربي يوفقه وينجحه ويلقى اله وظيفه وطبعا طالب لغه عربيه* 

*اما احم الليديات* 

*انا وزي ماقلت ادرس لغه عربيه* 

*واختي الثانيه تدرس احياء حيوان بالرياض وسنه ثانيه لها* 

*واخر العنقود تدرس تمريض هنا واول سنه لها* 

*4-* *من هو مثلك الاعلي من اسرتك؟* 
*ماي فاذر ابوي واخوي الكبير* 

*بصراحه اخوي قدوة لنا كلنا من صغيرنا الي كبيرنا ومن لما كان صغير* 

*ووجوده يفرض على الكل احترامه لان له هيبه ربي يحفظه ويسلمه* 

*5-* *هل الغيرة موجودة عندك ومتى تغارين**؟* 

*لكل انسان غيرة وهي موجوده عندي بس بحدود لاني ماحبها واحسها صفه موب حلوة* 

*وانأ اومن بالقضاء والقدر* 


*6-* *منذ متى دمعة حزن في عالم النت والمنتديات ؟* 

*مو من ومان انا دخلت عالم النت يمكن صار الي سنه ونص أو سنتين* 

*7-* *دمعة ...الى أي حد تغيرت حياتك بعد النت ؟* 

*ماتغيرت وايد لأنه ماكان عنصر اساسي في تغيري الحين بس اله دور بسيط بس* 

*8-* *الايام التي مضت وانت ماتقدري تدخلي النت ...ايش كان شعورك**؟* 

*ايش كان شعوري في الاول انقهرت وقلت الحين بمل و* 

*ماعندي شي اتسلى فيه ووو* 

*بس انا ماوصلت مرحله الادمان عليه* 

*فلما صرت مادخل احس انه عادي عندي ومااهتميت* 
*وقلت مصيري بدخل طولت ولا قصرت بدخل يعني بدخل* 
*-------------------------* 
*أسئلة**عامة* 


*9-* *مارايك في الدردشه عبر النت مع ناس ماتعرفينهم؟* 

*اسلوب باااايخ وناس فااضيين ومملين وماعندهم غير الفارغ ويقضونه في الدردشة* 

*وشنو اتكلم مع ناس مااعرفهم ولو كلمتهم في شنو راح اكلمهم إذا انا ماعرفهم* 

*وثاني شي ومو كل من تتكلم معاه يكون اوكي شنو يضمن الك* 

*فخليك بعيد عن هالعالم تسلم منه* 

*10-* *دمعة كيف تعريفك للرجل الذي يستحق الاختيار من النساء المتوازنات**بالعقل.. اقصد الرجل الذي يستحق التضحية من**المرأة**..* 

*مممم رجل يكون على قدر كبير من المسؤوليه* 

*رجل بمعنى الرجوله نفسها مو زي شباب الحين بس موب كلهم لا ياكلوني بقشوري*  

*رجل علمته الحياة كيف تكون هي الحياة ويستطيع آن يطويها هو لا هي تطويه* 

*11-* *دمعة ماهو رايك بهذه المقوله.... الرجل يستطيع آن يحب اكثر من**امرأة ولكنه لا يستطيع نسيان اول حب وبالعكس المرأة تحب رجل واحد ولكنها اذا ارادت**آن تنساه فهي تنساه ولو بحب ثاني.. وماهو**تعليقك**..* 

*الرجل يحب اكثر من امرأة غير صحيح هم قالوا كذا عشان* 
*انه مسموح اله بالزواج من اربع* 

*بس لا لو تزوج عشر وفي قلبه حرمه وحده مستحيل* 
*يحب غيرهاوالرسول (ص) اشار الى الميل القلبي* 

*هاي وجهة نظري انا* 

*اما المراة إذا حبت وحب باخلاص مستحيل*
*تفرط فيه مهما كانت الظروف* 

*ولو صار شي وحبت الثاني اوكي معاك انها بتحبه*
*بس مو زي الاول والمراة بطبيعتها تحكمها عواطفها* 

*فبتحبه وتعطيه على قد ماتقدر وهي ماتحب عشان تنسى*
*الاولي بتحب عناد فيه وعناد فيها* 

*عشان تثبت اله انه هو موب كل شي بحياتها وانها لسى بخير* 

*12-* *ما هو الأفضل عندك المرأة العاملة أم ربة**البيت؟* 

*انا اايد الاثنين وكل وحده وطريقتها في التربيه وقدرتها على المسؤوليات* 

*ويمكن تشوف أم وعامله وطول الوقت تشتغل بس* 
*تشوف تربيه اولادها واهتمامها بشؤون بيتها*  

*احسن وافضل من أم جالسه مع اولادها 24 ساعه*
*ولا تدري عنهم أي شي وهامله بيتها* 

*--------------------* 
*13-* *ما هي حكمتك في الحياة؟* 
*كن مظلوما ولا تكن ظالما* 
*14-* *وما هو اقوى حدث في حياتك وغير فيك شي**؟* 
*فيني ماجاوب فسوري* 
*15-* *ما هـي التــجربة آلـتي قمتي بخــوضها**ونــدمتي* 
*هو مو تجربه بس تقدر تقول عنها لحظه تهور*
*ومجنونه واليشطان شاطر ع قولتهم* 

*وصار الي صار بس الى يومي هذا وانأ نادمه ببس*
*سوري ماراح اقدر اقول عنه شي* 
*16-* *دمعة ماهو المستوى المادي الذي ترضي به في**المستقبل**..* 
*انا مايهمني المستوى كثر مايهمني انه تكون حياتي بخير وبسيطه وسعيده* 

*ويسودها الطييبه والفهم لبعضنا البعض وقربنا كمان* 

*موب واحد في الشرق والثاني في الغرب* 

*وطول ماهذول موجودين بيكونوا افضل من اني اعيش بقصر جدرانه بارده* 

*17-* *إذا كنت متزوجه: ماهو رئيكِ في الزواج؟ هل معاملة الزوج**تتختلف أثناء الخطوبه والزواج؟* 

*والله انا لسى ع البر وماجربت الاثنين* 
*بس براي المرأة إذا عودت زوجها علي شي لازم تواصل معاه*
*وحتى هو يعني مو تكون ايام الخطوبه كلها عسل في عسل والعين مغطيه عن العيوب* 
*وبعد شهر العسل كل العيوب تبان وتحصل محاسبه ومدري ايش وتقوم القيامه بينهم* 
*18-* *لنفرض انك تزوجتي ..وزوجك مايحب النت ولا هالشغلات وامنعك**منهم ويش راح يكون موقفك وكيف بتتصرفي؟* 
*مايحب النت والله بكيفه* 
*بس اجلس معاه واتفاهم معاها**واشوف* 
*شنو الي مو عاجبه وفي شنوانا قصرت* 
*وياانه يقنعني أو انا اقنعه* 
*ونشوف راي منو يمشي*  
*19-* *هل تتمنين ان تتزوجي بعد قصة حب أو الزواج**التقليدي؟* 
*بصراحه افضل يكون بعد قصة حب وافهمه ويفهمني* 
*من البدايه ونتعرف على بعض بيكون احسن* 
*بس هذا حال مجتمعنا ومافي مفر منه* 
*20-* *متى تقولين لا ومتى تقولين نعم الى زوجكِ وطفلكِ؟ماجمل**اسماء البنات والاولاد عندك؟* 
*اقول لا واقول نعم على حسب الموقف الي صدر منهم* 
*عجبني اديدتهم ونصحتهم لو لزم الامر* 
*ومتى ماكان عاجبني قلت لا وابين لهم ليش قلت لا ولشنو* 
*وخير الاسماء ماحمد وعبد* 
*21-* *أي سورة من القران الكريم ترتاحين لها**؟* 
*سورة يوسف وسورة الكهف* 
*22-* *ماذا تعلمتي من سيدة النساء فاطمة الزهراء عليها**السلام؟* 
*تعلم كيف اكون صابرة منها ومن ابنتها السيده زينب* 
*23-* *دمعة كيف وصلتي للمنتدى وهل يشغلك منتدى آخر* 
*كيف وصلت اله الليل الاليل هي من وصلتني اله* 
*لاني اذكر ذاك اليوم كنا متجمعين في بيتنا وقلت لهم ابي مسج*  
*حلو على عتاب قالت دخلي المسجات ع الشبكه وراح تلاقي هناك* 
*اما ع المنتدى فعندي بس مايشغلني عن هذا* 
*وانأ خلني اشوف وقت الى هذا عشان اروح هناك*
*بس خلي الاجازة تجي ويصير خير* 
*24-* *دمعة هل اخترتي هذا الاسم؟ ولماذا ...وما قضية تقليدك**لخيتك دمعة حزن؟*
*دمعة اخترته انا ليش لأنه يعكس حياة دمعة بكل مافيها* 
*ههههههههه* 
*انا ماقلدت دمعة انا كنت مسميه حالي كذا قبل لاادخل المنتدى* 
*وإذا كان ع الصورة حاولت اني اشوف صورة حلوة وتكون معبرة بس مالقيت* 
*وإذا سمعتوني اقلد مو قصد بس من باب المزح فقط لاغير*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*ماهو موقفكِ حين رايت اسمك في هدا**اللقاء؟* 

*اصابتني الدهشه والاستغراب ع الرغم اني ادري بنوايا امل* 

*وبشنو هي تفكر بس استغربت من الوقت لاني شفته* 

*في وقت وكنت اظن انه راح يكون في وقت اخر* 


*26-* *صفي لنا شعوركِ وانت في هذا المنتدى بين اعضائه الكرام ..؟ وكيف**وجدتي اعضائه ومشرفينه ..؟* 

*بصراحه منتدى رائع* 

*يسوده الاحترام المتبادل بين الاعضاء والمشرفين* 




*27-* *ماارايك بااقساام المنتدى ؟؟ وماهو القسم الذي تتمني ان يضاف ؟؟**ما ذا ينقص منتدى الناصره ؟* 



*كل الاقسام حلوة وكل قسم ينضح بما فيه*  

*وماهو القسم ماعندي شي اتمنى اضافته* 

*اما الذي ينقصه فهو كامل في كل شي* 

*28-* *مارايكِ في* 




*بيسان**..* 

*شفافه وطيوبه وخجوله*

*أمل**الظهور**..*



*يوة فولتي احد يعطي رايه بنفسه*


*امل*


*عطاء وفير واحساس رائع منها اتجاة الاخرين*
*أميرة المرح* 


*اسم على مسمى*


*على الرغم انه يخبي شي ما بين جنباته*


*وهي فاهمه قصدي*
*دمعة**حزن**..* 


*عندها احترام وتفرض* 


*احترامها ع الاخرين*


*لاحترامها*
*أم محمد**..* 


*اتمنى دوم رؤيتها*


*لان لحضورها وقع رائع*
*الضحكة**البريئة* 


*حنونه وصغيرونه وحلوة*
*القلب المرح**..* 


*مرح ولكن يعكس شي بداخله*
*أمير**العاشقين**..* 


*عاشق وولهان ولم يصل لبر الامان بعد*



*شبكة الناصره**..*


*عطاء مع غموض*
*ياسر* 


*صاحب كلمات رائعه*


*عماد علي*


*صاحب راي رائع ومقنع*






*29-* *كلمة شكروكلمة عتاب لمن توجهينها في المنتدى وبصراحة**ولماذا ؟؟* 

*اشكر كل القائمين ع الشبكه*  

*اما عتاب نوة بدي لااحد* 





*30-* *من هم الصحاب الصفات الاتية* 


*قلم رائع* 

*ضياء*

*قلم جميل*



*ياسر*
*قلم**نشيط* 


*امول الفوله*
*قلم ذواق* 


*حلم*
*قلم كسول* 


*---*
*قلم**رهيب* 


*--*
*قلم مهستر* 


*انا لان على حسب المزاج اكون*


*واميرة المرح*
*قلم**مرجوج* 


*الدبدوبة اميرة المرح*





*31-* *من هوالعضو الذي تحسين انه شبيهكِ**بالأسلوب؟*


*كل واحد واله اسلوبه وطريقه بالرد*


*اخاف بعدين يقولوا هذي دموع مقلده مو مرجع لا*


*اقلد غيري* 




*32-* *دمعة هل تحبي الصداقات الكثيرة وكيف تختاري صديقاتك وهل لديك**صديقات اعضاء بالمنتدى ويمكن نعرفهم اذا مافي**مانع**.* 

*الصديقات الكثيرة بشوف شلتي بالكليه وشلتي هنا وشلتي برا الكليه يعني يس أو تقريبا* 

*اختار صديقتي على حسب ارتياحي لها وعلى حسب عقليتها وكيف تفكر* 

*عندي امل الظهور* 

*اميرة المرح* 

*زهرة البنفسج* 

*بيسان* 

*الليل الاليل وصديقتي قبل المنتدى* 


*33-* *هل التقيتِ بااحد من عضووات المنتدى ؟؟ ومن هم**؟؟* 

*التقيت باميرة المرح* 

*اما الليل الاليل 24 ساعه فيس توفيس* 




*34-* *لو خيروك بزياره احد الاعضاء فمن تختارين**؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

*امووول وان شاء الله يكون قريب* 


*35-* *هل لديك اقرباء في المنتدى**؟**...* 

*ايوا فايلت البنفسج* 

*هاي اختي من ابوي* 

*هي موب من زمان مسجله*  

*ومالها حضور دائم* 

*والليله عقد قران زواجها* 

*وانا هنا والناس قايمه تحت* 


*36-* *حدثينا عن شلتكم شلة الهلاوس متى بدأت؟ ومن بدأها ؟*
*وكم عددها ؟**ومن هم أفرادها؟ ولو فرضاً لا سمح الله أن إحدى*
*هؤلاء الشلة خرجت من المنتدى لسبب**من الاسباب فهل تخرجين منه؟* 

*شلاتنا ماشاء الله عليها* 

*اول من بداها انا وامل* 

*بعدين دخلت اميرة المرح* 

*طبعا عرفتني عليها امول لان اميرة كانت تبي*  

*تتعرف على وحده معاها بالكليه* 

*وامل تعرفني فعرفتني عليها تقريبا من هنا بدانا تمام وبعدين دخلت بيسو وكمل العدد* 

*وحطوا الاهبال على الضحك ع المسخرة وتولدت شله الهلاوس* 

*لو وحده منا خرجت فليحفظها الرحمن ولن اخرج* 

*فنحن لايجمع بيننا فقط المنتدى* 




*37-* *شلة الهلاوس مرة أخرى ... أتصور شلتكم كالآتي** :* 


*الزعيمة : أمل الظهور*

*مصدر الاكشن : أميرة**المرح*
*دمعة الاحزان: الرابط القوي بينهم**.*
*بيسان: الصديق الصدوق لهذه**الشلة**.*
*فهل هذا التوصيف صحيح وإذا كان لا فما هو توصيفك**لها؟* 


*رايت صوح والزعيمه عليها زعامه بجد تقول زعيمه*


*وي وي يمه الحين شنو يسكتها وبتزيد الي عندها الله المعين بس*


*اما سيدة الاكشنات والضحك الله الله عليها ويحميها بس إذا بدات*


*احنا شنو يسكتنا وكل وحده منا تزيد من عندها اكشنات والي* 


*يشوفنا يقول دول هبلان وانحطوا على بعض*


*وايش يفكهم عن بعض*


*اما بيسو ماشاء الله عليها عندها هدوء ماشفت زيه وخجل ابد مافيه زيه*


*لو انا زيها ويه كان يقولوا منو هذي الي معانا*


*انا من اول يوم تعرفت ع امول وقرقر ولا سكت الي يقول اعرفها صار الي سنتين*


*ربي يخلينا لبعض*




*38-* *شلة الهلاوس أيضاً... لاحظت أن لهذه الشلة أثر كبير* 
*على أفرادها**فالبعض قبل الانضمام لها لم نجد في مفرداته الهذرة* 
*والـ خخخخ بينما الآن لا تخلوا**من ذلك فما الاثر الذي*
*تأثرت به دمعة الاحزان من شلة الهلاوس؟ وما الأثر الذي أثرت**هي به؟* 


*انا تاثرت وايد بهم وزي ماقلت كنت من قبل قله الي اتكلم وملتزمه حالي ومحترمتها ليش أي دونت مع انه موب طبعي<<لابس ياحبي للتغلي<امول بلا تعليق فاهمه* 

*يعني تقدر تقول عني مخبيه في ثيابي ومتى ما بغيت اطلع وطلعت على حقيقتي<<امول ادري ايش بتقولي* 

*هذا شي والشي الثاني اول ماسجلت دمعه كانت بالفعل اسم على مسمى وميحطه بها كل العوامل* 

*بعدين هالدمعه ملت وضعها وقررت الانطلاق من جديد والتغير شي من حياتها الرتيبه وتغيرت دمعه شوي ووصلت الان ثلاثه ارباع المشوار والباقي ع الله* 


*39-* *أخيراً شلة الهلاوس ... ما رأيك بالشللية في المنتديات هل هي**ظاهرة صحية أم لا ... بالنسبة لي أرى أثرها حتى على أفراد المنتدى الغير منظمين لكم* 

*...* 

*راي فيهم تزيد الحماس عندنا ويدفع الباقي عشان يسوون شله*  

*وكأن في حرب منو شلته تكون افضل بالمنتدى* 

*مي نت فهعم سؤال اوكي* 

*انا مافهمت السؤال عدل بس جاوبت بقدر فهمي اله* 


*((((* *وبس** ))))*  


بس خلاص متاكد ولا بعد فيه 

ها خلص التحقيق معاك 

يلا دور ناس ثانين ونبدا سين وجيم 


خيو بو بسوم وربي يخليه الك وتشوفه معرس 

المهم مشكور وماقصرت واسئله بالفعل تشكر عليها 
اللع يعطيك العافيه

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*اووووه وش هالازعاج كل هذا عشان اللقاء وشلة الهلوسة دوله كذا على**طوول صواريخ هههه والله انكم فله**بس ها نعجبك ولا لا* *شور يس اف كورس عشان احنا عاملين جو واكشنات ومدري ايش**وانت قلتها على طووول صواريخ بس من غير تدمير**
**والبداية كذا الاسئله**الله يعينها دمعه الاحزان**الله يعينها وبس قول الله يرحمها**
**نبتدي**بالاسئله**:**يلا نبدء ايش ورانا**
**س:ماهي حدود المزح عندك ؟ وهل انتي دائما المزح**والهلوسه خخخ؟**المزح عندي فري ماله حدود بس اهم شي الناس الي امزح معاهم يكونوا زيً**مو اجي امزح مع وحده ومااشوف الا القيامه قايمه عندها وتزعل وتغضب ويمكن ماتكلمني**دائما المزح نوة موب كل الاحيان يعني على حسب الروقان وعلى حسب المزاج والنفسيه**واحيانا تشوفني موب رايقه بس امزح ع الخفيف بس يكون بارد شويه موب وايد**
**س: كيف هي حياتك؟ هل هي عكس اسمك دمعة**الاحزان؟**كيف يعني حياتي**وتقدر تقول عنها بنفس اسمي وبنفس معناه**بس الاول تحول وتغير كل مبدأ من مبادي**وصار شوي عكس اسمي**
**س: أين تلقى دمعة الاحزان الراحه ؟ ومع**من؟**إذا عند البحر انسى اني موجوده اصلا واني  على الارض**اما إذا عن اشخاص تعالي دورني وبتلاقني في قلب اغلى الناس عندي وهي صديقتي بتشوفني اشتكي لها وافضفض  الى زين ارتاح**اما إذا في غرفتي اما مع قلمي ودفتري أو مع وسادتي احدثها واناغيها بما يجول في الخاطر من حرقه والم**دول اكثر اماكن انا ارتاح لهم وافضفض لهم**
**س: هل الامل برب العالمين عندك دائم حتى في وسط احزانك وهمومك**ليخفف همومك؟**تقدر تقول مو دائما استغفر الله  بس انا احيانا اضعف وقت تعبي وتشوفني انسانه ضعيفه كسيرة وخارت قواها**
**س: القى في بعض خواطرك الحزن يمكثهم هل هذا تكتبين عن**واقع تعيشيه؟**كل خاطرة كتبتها لها الف معنى ومعنى**ولكل خاطرة قصه وعنوان يكون مطبوعين عندي**وكل خاطرة تعكس الحاله الي انا اكون فيها**
**س: لمن تهدي تلك العبارات**التاليه**:**
**1-* *الله يسامحك؟**اهلي**
**2-* *الغدر متصل**فيك؟**لا احد**
**3-* *ابعد عنك الهم والحزن رب العالمين**معاك؟**توئم روحي**
**4-* *انت انسان واقعي ومتميز؟**لنفسي لاني جد واقعيه والكل يقول عني كذا**بس ماتوقع اكون مميزة**
**س:طبعا بما انك من شلة**الهلوسه انتي وبيسان واميرة الراجيج قصدي المرح وبطيخة اميره قصدي امل الظهور**وانتين وانتين .. لو فرضا حصلت وتحبو تضيفو معاكم- عضوة لشلتكم .. من راح**تضيفو؟؟**من راح نضيف والله مدري على حسب الشخص نفسه**هل بيكون معانا في نفس الاسلوب ونفس الحركات والطباع ولا لا**
**اخيرا مع السلامة كفاية**اسئلة**الله يسلمك وخير الكلام ماقل ودل* *صوح ولا لا**ثااانكي قلوب للاسئله الحلوة والظريفه**والحمد الله اني ماطولت في اجابتها**دمووووع*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هلا والله بسميتي ..*
*حي الله دمعة الأحزان ..*
*منووووره اللقاء خيوووه ..*
*يالله خلينا نبدأ الاسئله ؟؟*

*1. ماذا تفعلي عندما تضيق بك الانفاس .. واين تتواجدي ؟؟*
*2. متى استلمتي آخر هديه .. ومن عند من كانت .. وشنو هالهديه ؟؟*
*3. أذكري لنا موقف جميل من ايام الطفوله .. لا زال محفوراً بذاكرتك ؟؟*
*4. لو حصل سوء تفاهم بين امك واختك مثلاً .. وكان أختك على الحق وامك مصره على رأيها ولو حاولتي تعارضيها راح تزعل منك .. وطلبت رأيك بالموضوع شنو راح تسوي؟؟ بتوقفي مع اختك والحق وبتزعلي امك ؟؟ لو بتظلمي اختك وبتوقفي مع امك؟؟*
*5. متى تكوني فى قمة سعادتك وتكوني كالطير المحلق فى السماء عالياً ؟؟*
*6. شنو الكلمة اللي دوم بلسانك ترددينها ؟؟*
*7. اذكري لنا اكثر ما يزعجك فى دمعة الاحزان ؟؟*
*8. قولي لي شنو قلتي او شنو شعورك يوم عرفتي ان لك سميه بالصوره وشبيهه بالاسم ؟؟ << الصرااااااااحه راااااااااااحه ..*
*9. شنو انطباعك عن دمعه حزن بصوره عامه من خلال مشاركاتها وردووها ؟؟*

*بس اكتفي بهالاسئله ..*
*واتمنى لج لقاء ممتع مع الاخوة والاخوات ..*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ياارب ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> أختي العزيزه 
> هلا والله بملوك
> سيكون لقائي معك الأول خفيفا وإن شاء الله تكون لي رجعه ويكون 
> حياك متى مااجيت انت واسئلتك
> أسخن من الأول ====>تهديد هههه
> تسخني ها وبلاش التهديد دموع ماتمشي بالتهديد عادي قولي
>  الي شنو تبيه وانا من عيوني بس تهديدة نوة عييب
>  
> تصدقين كسرتي خاطري من البدايه هجوم من أجل هذا رح أقلص أسئلتي 
> ...





هلا والله ملوك وحياك عندنا
وثااااااااااااانكس ع الاسئله الخفيفه والظريفه
يعني بجد قلصتي اسئلتك<<جد موب عم او خال لا بس الجد  اللي نبيه
الله يعطيك الف عافيه
ونور المكان بحضورك
دموووع

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هلا والله ببنوتتنا الخجوله بيسو
ها كيفك وشنو اخبارك؟
وثااااانكس ع المقدمه الحلوة
 

*أعطينا نبذة صغيرةِ عنكِ** ..* *شخصيتكِ ... تخصصكِ .. مؤهلاتكِ العلمية .. طموحاتكِ .. لنتعرف عنكِ قبل البدء**في الاستجواب*
*نبذه عني تكلمت عنها في اسئله امول الغلا*
*تخصصي لغه عربيه وتكلمت عنه في اسئله عماد*
*طموحاتي حاليا اخلص من العله الي على قلبي* 
*واتخرج والاهم اني اخلص هالسنه الي طلعت روحي*
*:)*
*تمنىتِ لكِ بلقاء**ممتعاً*
*1-* *شنو رايك بمقدمة أمل الظهور وهل الكلام ينطبقك عليك ولا لا ؟؟*
*مقدمة امول لما قريتها اختلطت عندي دموع الفرح ودموع الحزن*
*الحزن لان الكلمات كانت قويه علي وكانت كل كلمه*
* في مكانه واصابت كل شي فيني وطبعا الكلام كله صوح الصوح*
*اما الفرح فرحت لان امول قدرت تصوغ كل الي فيني* 
*ووصارت تعرفني عدل وحافظتني فهي جابت الكلمات* 
*ووقت اكون فيه رايقه ووقت زعلي فاشركت الحالتين*
* مع بعض وطلعت احلى مقدمه كتبتها*
*2-* *لو قيل لكِ ان تختاري امرأتان هما الاعظم في التاريخ* 
*على**المستوى النسوي فمن تختار ؟؟*
*اختار سيدتي زينب عليها السلام*
*واختار ماي ماذر امي لان مالي غنى عنها*
*3-* *ما رأيكِ بما يسمى ب(( شباب اليوم** ))* *؟؟*
*ايش فيهم شباب اليوم <تراهم مايرضون على انفسهم بياكلونا*
*شباب اليوم*
*بعضهم مستهتر صايع<< وعذرا ع المسمى بس هذا الي اشوفه فيهم*
* و ماخذ الدنيا بعرض ولا يهتم الى احد حتى لو كان ابوة*
*والبعض ماشاء الله عليه يحاول يبني نفسه بنفسه ومايياس من* 
*اول الطريق وتشوفيه ماتقولي عنه من شباب هاليومين من كثر*
* ماهو محترم حاله*
*4-**من هو الشخص الذي تلجئ إليه في أحزانكِ وأفراحكِ؟*
*صديقتي قلمي وبحري لان عندي* 
*بحر بداخلي انا صنعته وكبرته*
*5-**ماهو سابع المستحيلات بالنسبه**لكـِ؟؟*
*سابع المستحيلات آن اذل كرامتي الى احد مايستاهل*
*6-**صفه شائعه في مجتمعاتنا و تتمنين ان تتخلصي منها..ماهي؟*
*صفه الغدر والخيانه*
*7-**هل هناك يوم في حياتكِ وتتمنين ان يعود؟ ولماذا؟*
*نوة ماعندي يوم يعود ولو على ودي كل الايام تروح وماترجع الى ذاكرتي*
*8-* *بيت شعر لاتُملين من قرائته ..ماهو؟*
*تجري الرياح بما لاتشتهي السفن*
*9-**متى اخر مره قلتِ فيها هذه الكلمه (آسف) ولمن؟؟*
*اخر مرة قلتها الى اغلى صديقه عندي * 
*لاني كذبت عليها اول كذبه نيسان*
*وبعدها ندمت ندم وجلست طول الوقت وانا اعتذر لها*
*10_* *ماهي الأشياء اللتي تحبيناها في الرجل وتكرهينها في**المرأه؟؟؟*
*احب قوته بس من دون ضرب وغطرسه*
*احب قوامته على المرأة بس ماينفذها دوم لان في اشياء ماتستدعي لها القوامه*
*احب انه يكون يحس بالمسؤوليه ومايكون هامل بيته وموب مهتم*
*11-* *عباره اعجبتني ولكن لما اقتنع بها فما رائيكِ فيها ومامدى**قناعتكِ بها ؟؟*
* واذا اقتنعتي بها كيف تستطيعين اقناعي**؟؟*
*كثير من العبارات الي تمر علينا ونقتع فيها بس ماتعجبنا*
*وكل واحد وفناعاته هو اما إذا انا قنعتني وكيف اقنعك*
* انا وحده موب دايم عندي اسلوب الاقناع بس فيه اشياء* 
*اعرف كيف اقنع الشخص فيها وإذا قدرت اطبقها عشان يقتنع زياده* 
*بالحب.. نربح القلوب*
*صارحوا اخوانكم**بالحب**..*
*عاتبوا اصحابكم بالحب**..*
*عاقبوا ابنائكم* *بالحب**..*
*فالحب منهج ابدي في مدرسة الحياة الناجحه*
*12-* *ماارايكِ بالفراشه ؟؟**ومااهو أقرب حيوان لديك وممكن تربينه؟؟*
*الفراشه نعومه واحسه شي حالم وخيال وفكر اقدر اسبح فيه إذا شفتها*
*اقرب حيوان الي ماعندي بس يعجبني الخيل*
*وحيوان اربيه ماحب اربي حيوانات وعندنا مياو مياو على قوله* 
*بعض الناس بس لو على ودي طلعتها الحريه حلوة*
*13-**في نظرك متى تبكي المرأة**ومتى يبكي الرجل؟*
*تبكي المرأة لحب فقدته وبنت عليه احلامها وامانيها*
*والرجل متى ماحس بالانكسار والضعف وخاصه لفقد شخص غالي* 
*14-**متى تنزل دموعك ؟ ومتى كانت آخر دمعة نزلت من عيونك**؟*
*متى تنزل دموعي والله على حسب المواقف الي اكون فيها* 
*وعاد انا والدموع اخوان* 
*اخر دمعة نزلت لما سمعت بحادث لشخص غالي* 
*علي وخاصه انه كان طالع عشاني هالمشوار*
*15-**ما هو الموقف ألي أثر فيكِ وكان سبب في تغير أحد طبائعكِ**؟؟*
*سوري ماقدر اجاوب على هالسؤال*
*16-..* *ترن ترن** .. <---* *اذا يرن**التلفون** ..*  
*شنو اول كلمه تقولينها .. (( السلام عليكم - مرحبااا -* 
*هلاااا**والله - نعم** <--* *خخخخ - الوووو** ))*
*انا عاااد هنا كاني هبلى اول مارد اقول هلا أو هلاوالله*
*وعاااااد اصاب باحراج إذا كان المتصل رجال*


*وأخيــــــــر** ...*
*نصيحة تـُقدميها**لــــ(بيسان) ـــــ*
*نصيحه مني اقدمها احس بعض الاحيان انك وحيده*
*فتقربي من شخص تكون واثقه منه وتلكي معاه لانك بترتاحي حيل* 
*طبعا*
*لي رجعه غاليتي*
*^_^*
*والله حياك متى مااجيت وإذا ماشالتك الارض*
* عيوني تشيلك<<الحمايه من بعض الناس* 
*:::...**تقبلي فائق إخلاصي** ...:::*
*بيسان*
هلا والله فيك خيتو بيسونه
ومشكورة على حضورك وقبل اسئلتك الحلوة والخفيفه

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*السلام والرحمه من السلام**الرحمن*
*وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*وليش كذا السلام معفوس فوق تحت*  
*أتمنى منكي خيتي الإجابة بشرط* *أ لا تزيد الإجابه عن خمس كلمات** .* 
*هلا اخوي عشانها سجلت وليش تبي في خمس* 
*كلمات ماتدري آن فيه كلام لازم يتوسع فيه الواحد* 
*من هو هذا الشخص** :-* 
*1/**شخص* *تعتقدين أنه لو قام مقامك أما الناس بغيابك لما أحس الناس غيابك** .* 
*هذ1ا الشخص راح يكون مو بس شبيهي بل كل شي فيني هو فيه* 
*بس تقدر تقول انه توئم ثاني الي=توئم روحي* 
*2/**شخص تحبيه أو أحببتيه أكثر مما يحبك أو أحبك** .* 
*لم ينوجد هذا الشخص بعد* 
*3/**شخص تعتقدين أنه أعطاكي أكثر مما تستحقين** .* 
*شخص هو قريب من قلبي وعلمني كيف ارسم طريقي خطوة خطوة* 
*4/**شخص باعك عند أول محطه صعبة** .* 
*ماعندي احد باعني وكل الي حولي فيهم الخير لانهم اول الناس الي يوقفون معي* 
*5/**شخص لو ذهب لن تتوقعي عودته** .* 
*الشخص الي يكون ماخذني لاجل مصلحته يعني مصلحجي* 

*فسري هذي المقولات بتفكيرك** :-* 
*1/**حب بلا عقبات كورد بلا شوك** .* 
*ماعتقد آن فيه ورد من غير شوك=ياورد من علمك تجرح*
*فعشان كذا مافي حب من غير عقبات وخاصه في الفترة الاولى*
*اجل كيف يختبروا بعض ويختبروا مقدار حبهم لبعض* 
*2/**إخفاء ماهو واضح يعد من الغباء** .* 
*لأنه مصير المخبى يظهر في يوم ما* 
*ومصير الحقيقه تبان*
*3/**الغباء هو أن لا تكون ذكيا** .*
*ومن قال آن كل الناس اذكياء لو اذكياء* 
*كان صرنا من زمان اينشتاين زماننا*
*بس جد بتكون غبي إذا ماعرفت تفرق بين صاحبك وعدوك*
*4/**الحب كلب ولكن يسكن بأمريكا** .*
*اف شنو هالمقوله ضحكت ها هاع الخفيف يعني وفي* 
*نفس الوقت استغربت منها حييل فكيف يكون الحب كلب ويسكن*  
*امريكا بس بشوف تحليلي صوح ولا مش خطا* 
*فسرتها الحب كلب يعني يتميز بصفة الوفاء ويسكن امريكا* 
*يعني قد يداخله بعض الغدر والخيانه*
*يعني كل واحد وعلى مميزاته*
*5/**لا تمت إلا وأنت راضي** .*
*اهم شي ع المرء رضاء النفس فلو مت وانت غير راضي* 
*عنها بافعالك واعمالك ستكون انت الوحيد الخسران في تلك الميته*
*أختاري** :-* 
*طيب اختياري ومن غير تعليق مايصير عند دمووع* 
*1/**أن**تعطي أكثر مما لديك أو ماتحتاجه (حماقه - إيثار**) .* 
*وليش حماقه بالعكس بيكون ايثار لان العطاء شي* 
*حلو وخاصه لو كان عطاء في الروح* 
*2/أن تغضب عند محادثة شخص لحبيبك (شك -* غيره) . 
*شور اف كورس غيرة وليش شك إذا موجوده الثقه بينهم* 
*وكل حبيب معروف انه يغار وحتى لو ظهرت افعاله غير كذه* 
*3/**أن تسرق ماتملكه (جبن - فطانه**) .* 
*فطانه لتعرف قيمه الشخص الي سرق منه وتعرف* 
*كيفيه تصرفه في هالوقت= مثابة اختبار لاغير* 
*4/**أن**تلجأ لمن لا يقدر (غباء - نقص**) .* 
*غباء شنو يعني تروح الى واحد مايقدر يسوي الك شي* 
*وانت ناقص وهو ناقص ايش بيطلع بعدين ولا شي* 
*5/**أن ترتاح عندما**تكون وحيدا (عاطفي - مريض نفسيا**) .* 
*موشرط تكون الوحدة دليل لمرض نفسي ولكن الواحد منا*  
*احيانا يحتاج تلك الوحدة ليفكر فيها*  
*ماهو شعورك لو** :-* 
*1/**أتهمتي* *بالسرقه ولم تسرقين** .* 
*احساس بالقهر والغيض ووقتها اتمنى اني مانحطيت بموقف مثل هذا* 
*2/**أن تكونين من عائلة قادرة**وتعيشين على نفقة غيرهم** .* 
*احساس بالخجل وعدم الراحه وعلى حسب غيرهم ذي فاذا كان* 
*انسان طايحه الميانه بينهم فاوكي ليش لا* 
*3/**أن تحبين وتعلمين أن**النهاية لن تكون مع من أحببتي** .* 
*اعيش الحاضر مع من احب واتلذذ بواقعي واعيش اللحظه نفسها* 
*ربما ياتيني التفكير في النهايه وكيف تكون* 
*ولكن ابعدها عن تفكيري وكل شي بوقته حلو* 
*4/**أن تكونين بين* *ثلاثة أمور أحلاهم أن تفقد أخ** .* 
*ثلاثة امور واحلاهم فقد اخ هذا احلاهم فكيف الاثنين الباقين* 
*فقد الاخ وخاصه اخ بمعنى الاخوة يعني موب زي أي اخ* 
*وافقده بتكون طعنه قاسمه لظهري ولااحساسي*  
*5/**وصلك لدرجة تأكلين* *من أكل تعلمين أنه مسموم** .* 
*اعلم انه مسموم واكل غباء و ضعف مني وسيله للتخلص*  
*من غير آن اكون انا الفاعله لكي لا احساب عليها* 
*رأيك* *بهذه المقولات والأحكام الدينيه**:-* 
*انا مع الاحكام الدنيه مش اوكي فعذرا ع الاجابات لانها بتكون ضعيفه* 
*1/**الإسلام* *هو فقط أن تصلي** .* 
*من قال ذلك هو فعلا الصلاة اول عمل نحاسب* 
*عليه ولكنها ليست فقط الاسلام* 
*2/**الحجاب هو فقط أن تغطي شعرك**.* 
*طيب والوجه هو اكبر مفاتن المرأة للرجل وخاصه العينين* 
*3/**الإعدام عقوبة عادله للقاتل** .* 
*هذا موجود بالقران والقاتل يقتل ولكن مالفائده ولماذا*  
*هو يقتل وهو يعلم انه سيقتل في النهايه* 
*4/**تحليل الإسلام للرجل الزواج بأربع** .* 
*انا ماايد هالتحليل نهاااااائي نهااائي* 
*شنو يعني يتزوج اربع موب حرام عليه* 
*والبنت موب لعبه في يده عشان يقضي حاجته فقط* 
*فهي كتله من المشاعر والاحاسيس ومتى ماحست بانها*  
*ستفقده ستتمسك بكل ماعندها وتحارب بكل اسلحتها لان* 
*في النهايه هي انثى ويحق لها* 
*ثاني شي الي يتزوج اربع في نظري النقص منه هو وليس من المرأة* 
*5/**تحريم إقتناء كلاب للزينه** .* 
*طيب بخلي كل الحيوانات ومابفكر الا اشتري كلب* 
*هو مافيه شي وهو مخلوق من خلق الله بس كلب وهو معروف عنه انه نجس*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*نكمل ماتبقى -*
*لو** :-*

*1/**علمتي أن**لك طلب مجاب ماهو** .*

*طلب مجاب ابعاد القسوة عن العالم كله*


*2/**سمح لك بقتل شخص دون الإقتصاص**منك من هو** .*

*واحد ماسوى الي شي ليش اقتص منه الا إذا كان بوش*

*أو الثاني بيكون اول امر انفذه فيهم*


*3/**سمح لك بجعل شخص حي إلى يوم القيامه**من هو** .*

*مافي احد يكون حي الا وجه سبحانه بس لو في يدي بيكون حبيب الروح*


*4/**سمح لك بإعاده شخص للوجود من هو**.*

*نفس اجابه السؤال الي قبل*


*5/**سمح لك بقول كلمه دون محاسبتك عليها** .*

*طيب يصير كلمتين <<اكيد يصير موب انا دمووع*

*بقول الله يسامح كل من اذاني*

*بقول الى اغلى ناس على قلبي احبك*


*بماذا ينذر مايلي** :-*

*1/**تقبل الخطأ ورفض الصح** .*

*الضعف والسلبيه*


*2/**نقص الوفاء وزيادة الخيانه** .*

*الغدر والمكر*


*3/**قلة التفكير وزيادة النوم** .*

*غفله من الدنيا*


*4/**سرعة الموت وقصر العمر** .*

*كثرة خطايا بني البشر*


*5/**زيادة**المحبين وقله الحب** .*

*غباء لانهم بيكونوا حب من غير مشاعر حقيقه*


*أكره السياسيه* *ولكن أحب أن أسأل فيها*

*طيب انت تكره السياسه وانأ ماحبها نهائي*

*فليش تسال وانأ اجاوب بس اوك ولاتزعل*

*نختبر قدرات دموع السياسيه*


*ما**رايك بــ** :-*

*1/**العودة للخلافه وخليفة واحد**للمسلمين أم على التقسيم الحالي** .*

*العودة لها وليش خلنا على الي احنا فيه احسن لنا لاني اخاف*

*ترجع الحروب<<الي يقول الحين احنا عيشين في سلام*


*2/**أن يسير العالم**دولة واحده ذات قوه عظمى** .*

*مصير القوي يضعف ومصير القوي فيه الي اقوى منه*


*3/**إعتبار رئيس الدولة**مخول لفعل مايريد ومتى ماأراد وملكه 50% من الأموال الخاصة** .*

*والله بيكون خوش رئيس يعني مايعرف يسرق اموال الرعيه بس اهم شي يكون عادل كمان*


*4/**أن يحكم الدولة أسرة واحدة لمئات السنين** .*

*هذي الاسرة تعودت على نظام الملك وعلى الرفاهيه الي هي فيه فلو طلعت منه*

*ماراح تقدر تتحمل مايجيها من الحياة فخلها تحكم على قد ماتبي*


*5/**إختفاء مايسمى ببيت مال المسلمين**.*

*هو ماختفى بس تغيرت التسميه فمازالت هناك دور الرعايه* 

*والجمعيات الخيريه والاثنين فيهم عطاء*


*أخيرا** :*

*1/**لو علمت أن أجلك بعد** 20* *ثانية ماذا ستقولين بعد قبل أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله*

*بعد عشرين ثانيه** كل الي بقوله الله يسامح الجميع وابري ذمتهم كلهم* 


*2/**أن يضغط عليك شخص لترك شخص تحبيه لمجرد أن**تتركيه (ماهو ردة فعلك**) .*

*شخص اتركه وانأ احبه والقى راحتي نعاه مستحيل اتركه وإذا صاحب هالطلب* 

*عزيز وغالي علي وطلب مني هالطلب ولمجرد اني اتركه وبس اكيد بعصب وبنقهر*

*وبسئل ليش هو طلب هالطلب وبعدين انا وكيفي اترك ولا لا اشوف راحتي بالاول*


*وفي الأخير**تقبلي فاقبلي إحترامي وتقديري وأسف على الإطاله* *.*


*ثاااااااااااااااانكس ع المرور وع الاسئله* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المخلوقات اجمعين محمد وعلى ال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين*  
> 
> *هلا خيتو دمعه الاحزان* 
> حيالله ام حمود
> *شخبارش* 
> *تسالي عن اخباري فيك الخير والله* 
> *وغيرك ماحد سئل عني ولا عن اخباري* 
> ...



حياك خيتوة ام محمد 
وحياك انت وعشرينك

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

أموله رجعت بس والله ما أعرف اهلك فيش الخير ويا الهلكةها دموعه توصيني أهلكش لان اموله ماترحم اذا جا الدور علييبس عادي خلها تهلكني اذا اذا جاني الدورامولة أنتي وأميرة وبيسان فيكم الخير ماتقصرو بتسالوها مابتخلو عندنا اسئلة نسألهاماني عارفة اطلع حتي سؤال واحدبتزيدي زيدي يأمولة عادي وش اسوي علي نياتي ماخالف ها صاروو 100 عجللاتزيدي تكفي مادري من وين بطلعي هل100 سؤال اني علي سؤال واحد مو راضي يطلع مخي جيممممو جيم اصلن اعناد فيش مابغا اسئل دموعة بس للعناد أجي علي راسي أتزيدي في هلئسئلة ئلي مادري من وين تطلعدموع الله يعينك لحضه دموعة طلع سؤال هههههليش اتوصيني اسئلش عادي امولة رحيمة مستحيل 100 سؤال تسالني 60 كفاية هي كل يوم والثاني ازيدوو هلئسئلة سألت لو ماسئلت عادي بتزيد اعرفها تحب تهللكموفقة دموعة ..

----------


## أمل الظهور

*هايات موعتنا كيفك وشنو علومك وشحالك ؟؟*



*ودموعتنا شكلك تعبانه ويه عليي بس ماكووو رحمة* 


*انا قلت الك متلهفة اشوفك تطالبيننا بالرحمة وتصرخين بأعلى صوتك* 

*تترجينا نخفف عليك الاسئلة اشوي <<بس شكله حلم ابليس بالجنة* 

*موب قايلة انا لكم ماتحب تترجى احد ومستحيل* 

*يا دو ووب تقول الرحمة زينه وتطلع كذا منها ماتقصد تترجى ولا شيء* 

*يابنت يافولة نفسي تترجي وتقولي اموووول فولتي الرحمة ارحميني تعبت دخت* **

*(يداي متورمتان ) اه تعبت يا لهوي خففي اسألتك اشوية بس* **

*آه تعبت يااموول خلاص بسك هلكة بسك اسئلة اسأليني شفيها مسنجريا* 

*اموول يالغلا تكفين خلاص تعبت* 


*الا مافيك الا تتغلي ايه معليش اسبوع بس وبتعب فيه وتعبكم راحه* 

*عادي اللي بيرحم بيرحم من نفسه مايحتاج اترجاه* **

 

*بس تصدقي كلام بس دمووع تراي على فكرة احب شخصية البنوته اللي كذا* 

*قوية وماتترجى وتتغلى دووووم*

* تبغي تعرفي ليه ؟؟*

*تقولي ليه ؟؟*

*معروفة ليه ؟؟*

*بعلمك طيب لا تاكليني* 

*لأنه هالصفات التغلي وعدم الترجي فيني فأكيد بعجب بصفاتي* **



*يلا( دموعشة ) قبل لانبتدء مرحلة من التعب والهلكة حزري فزري امولشة ويش جايبة لغلاها دمووع*




*شيء نشترك في حبه* 


*تفضلي السنكرس الف صحة وهني على قلبك* 

**

*ادري السنكرس ماينوكل كذا لحاله علشان كذا جايبة الك كافي <<موب لله.... علشان تسهرك لاخر الليل* 


**




*الآن أسئلة عامه كوكتيل متنوعه عن حياتك وعن شخصيتك عن المنتدى عن صديقاتك* 



*1*
*بماذا تدافع عن نفسها دمعة الاحزان عندما توجه اليها هذه الاقاويل* 
*وهل هي مجرد كلمات واتهامات ام توجد فعلا بشخصيتها واذا كانت موجوده بالفعل هل تعجبك* 
*ومنو قالها الك:*

*مغرورة :*

*متكبرة :*

*رومانسية :*

*احم فيك نوعا من الرباشة=الدفاشة =الطفاقة* 

*متقلبة المزاج:*

*عندك كبرياء رهيييب :_*



*_دموعه انت قلتي انك تغيرتي وقبل لاتقولي انا لاحظت تغيير جذري في شخصيتك* 

*فجاة كذا بعد الاختبارت يعني غبتي وكانك كنت في حرب وصراع مع دمعه الحزينه*

*المكتئبة ورجعتي بحله جديدة فهاهي دموعه تتبتسم وتضحك واللي لافت انتباهي زوود*

*انك متفائلة بزيادة بعد ماكانت كلامتك يأس ودوم متكدرة حتى لو تكلمنا معاك عن احزاننا كنتي* 

*تتأذين من الدنيا وتتأففين منها بس الحين لا ماشاء الله اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 

*غيييير اذا اشتكينا وحزنا اوووه تطلع الكلمات السنعه الحركوتاتية* 

*فيها تفائل وتصبرينا وتقولي الدنيا حلوة عشوها ..*

*بصراحه بصراحه بصراحه صرتي اكثر غموض من ذي قبل* 


*ترى ماسر هذا التغيير العجيب الغريب المفاجيء عطيني اسبابه ليش لويه* 

*لماذا عللي واي ؟لاتقولي الي بس كذا حبيت اتغير ماراح اصدقك* 

*والغموض اللي احسه انه تعمق فيك بزيادة بعد التغيير هل احد قال الك ولا بس انا* 


*_ دموعه انت قلتي انه تغيرك وصل لثلاثة ارباع الطريق* 

*كويس كثيييير مع انه ماشاء الله توه التغيير صار اله من اسبوعين او ثلاثة تقريبا* 

*ماهي العقبات اللي واجهتك وانت تفكري بالتغيير* 

*وشنو اول الاشياء قررتي تغيريها*

*واول الاشياء قدرتي تغيريها*


*وشنو اهم الاشياء اللي غيرتيها* 

*شنو الربع اللي تحاولي تكمليه وتتوقعي شنو الاهداف والعقبات اللي المفروض تتعديها علشان توصلي* 

*للشاطيءبامان* 

*منو اول الملاحظين عليك بالتغيير* 

*منو بصراحه عطاك دافع كبيير وكبيييييير وكبييييير لهذا التغيير* 

*<<دليني عليه ابغى اشكره واعلن اله امتناني وفرحتي بهالتغييير* 



*كيف كان احساس اللي حولك بهالتغيير* 

*البيت والاهل* 

*صديقات الكلية* 

*صديقاتك* 

*صديقات النت* 




*كيف تحسي بهالشعور تحسي انك ضايعه بعالمك الجديد* 


*ولا تحسي انك تعودتي عليه وتأقلمتي بسرعه عليه* 


*مراحل اللي مريتي فيها عند التغيير أي واحده منهم كانت اصعب شيء عليك وتتوقعي الربع بما انه* 

*هو المرحلة الاخيرة بتكون اصعب ولا بتتجاوزيها تمااام ؟*




*_الموسيقى الكلاسيك او الرومانسية او الحزينة شنو الاقرب الى قلب دموعتنا وهل تحبي موسيقى* 

*معينة ..مع ذكر اسمها ؟*


*_ دمعه .....*


*عيشي معي هذا الحلم .....<<<اوووف من هالاحلام * 


*ترى هذا الحلم امنية بالنسبة الي وبشوف ياانسه فولة انت تحلمي بعد فيه ولا* 


*طيب مع الحلم يقول*



*دمعه تزوجت وربي وفقها * 

*<<عاجبني هالاماراتي* 

*جابت بنات وصبيان * 




*البنوتات ياعيني عليهم وهذا حلمي ترى هاااا صارت اعمارهم بين 17 و 24...*

*هم ملتمين حولك ..ياترى كيف بتكون جلستك معاهم ...وهم بنات فاهميين الدنيا نصف نصف وواعيات*

*وبما انك بنوته وبنفس العمر الآن كيف بتتعاملي معاهم وكيف بتربيهم* 

*وبرأيك كيف الام وشلون تتقرب من بنتها وتكون صديقة الها وتحتضنها بمشاعرها* 

*واحساسها قول وفعل* 


*ونبغى رأيك بعد كيف البنت تحاول تتقرب من امها اذا كانت الام بعيدة عنها وتعيد بناء العلاقة من جديد* 



*انت بالحلم عندك بنات واولاد كيف بتعلميهم وبتزيدي التواصل بينهم وتعلميهم كيف يترابطوا مع بعضهم* 

*ويحبوا بعضهم ويكونوا حنونيين على بعضهم وبرايك كيف الاخت تكسب اخوها* 

*ونبغى بعد رأيك كيف الاخو يكسب اخته وبعد نبغى رأيك كيف لو كانت علاقتهم موب ذاك الزود* 

*كيف ممكن تتصلح ؟؟*



*دموعه تحبي اعمارهم يكونوا متباعده ولا متقاربة من بعض يعني كم سنة تتمني تكون بينهم ؟*




*دودو لو واحدة من بناتك لاسمح الله غلطت مع اني متأكده من تربيتك كيف بتكون* 

*وكيف هي بتصير اوكي وتمام* 


*ترى كيف شعورك اتجاهها وكيف بتعاقبيها وهل تعتقدي انه الظروف اللي خلتها تغلط هي السبب*

*وكيف تبني ثقتها من جديد وكيف بتساعديها تخطي هذه المرحلة الصعبة* 

*وتتوقعي بتقدري تثقي فيها من جديد والوضع يكون اوكي ؟*





*الى هنا اقول الك سي يووو ونلتقي بأسئلة جديدة وعامة بعد*

*تراي كاتبتنهم وجيت بنزلهم مرة واحده* 

*بس لاني حنونه عليك* 

*بتنازل اشوي اشوي بس* 

*وبجي اخر الليل بعون الله* 

*ومعاي الباقي* 

*الا اذا يضايقك وجودي هذا شيء آخر*  :wacko:  




*بايووو ، مع السلامة ،الى اللقاء*
*باي ، بامان الله ،وياك الله ومحمد وعلي*

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههههههههههه
احلى لقااء
واحلى اكششششششن
واحلى عصير
من زعيمتنا هههههههههه
ابغى اللي على منجى لو سمحتي ..
بيسووه دموعووه تراه محجووز اح اح يعنووو .. 

 

هاا دموعووه 
اجل اميرووه قلم مرجووج ومهستر
هههه عجبتنيني
ولالا بعد
خخ اسم على مسمى ويخفي شي بين جنباته .. وفاهمه قصدش
كح كح .. يعني ويش .. خخ .. امزح .. والله محلله رهيبه
ويلي ويلاااه هههههههه من خينا ومشرفنا ابو باسم
ضحكني مووت .. والله وطلعت شلة الهلاوس مهي هينه ومعروفه على نطاق واسع خخ .. جابها صح خينا
ياهوو ضحك اللي ضحكته .. .. ههههههه من جد مو قادره .. الله لا يحرمنا من بعض قوي امين
قولي اميييين .. هااااااا بقوووووووه ما سمعت
اصصص ووجع النااس ناايمين خخخ
المهم
حباابوه
جايبه لش كم سؤال
حلوين
صغيروونين... بس متفرعين ... يللا يللا
تيييت تيت بيب ..ححححححح.. واحلى بااك لأموووره ..
هلا وغلا بدمووعه.. ويش يفكش من اميروه بس.. 
اليوم حضرتي طيبه .. هاا شويه بسئلش بس كم سؤال.... >> كح وكل سؤال يتفرع منه عدة اسئله خخ.. 
ــ بعد ما تابعتي قصة اميروه .. ويش اكثر موقف فطسش ضحك..؟؟. وويش اكثر موقف صيحش من جد ؟؟ 
ــ برايش وين احلى تقري القصه بالعاميه مع وجود تعليقات تبين لش ردة فعل الكاتب من المواقف .. والا بالعاميه بدون تعليقات .؟؟....والا بالفصحى تكون احلى؟؟ 
ــ هل تتابعي قصص وروايات عالنت اذكري لي كم وحده اذا قريتي .. وايهم عجبتش اكثر ..؟؟. وايهم مللتش او كان لش عليها انتقادات ؟؟ 
ــ ويش رايش بقصتي .. ابغى انتقاد مو مدح .. لا تقولي مافي يللا بسرعه سمعيني..؟؟ 
ــ مدى او نسبه حماسش لقصه جديده من تحت ديات اميروه؟؟ 

ــ ويش رايش بأميروه " صفات سلبيه حسيتيها فيها..؟؟"..... " حللي شخصيتها من منظورش الخاص ",, عاادي قولي الصراحه نووو بربلم تراها ما تزعل بالعكس
تسرها اي لفتة نظر خلها تتعدل احسن ليها خخ؟؟ 
ــ في الحياه تلاقي اشخاص يتشابهوا في الطباع سبحان العظيم تقولي توأم صفات.. فمين بحياتش توأمش بالصفات.؟؟. " مو شرط توأم متطابق خخ ممكن وجود اختلافات"؟؟ 
ــ شي او غرض غالي عليش ومحتفظه فيه وتحسي استحاله تفرطي به مهما كان السبب وايا كان هالغرض؟؟ 
ــ ويش لون غرفتش.. خخ كذا لقافه لا تسئليني ليش .. وهل انتي لحالش فيها والا معاش خوات .. ولو معاش خوات هل تتمني لحالش .. وكيف تتمني تكون مملكتش الصغيره
" مملكه صغيره" = غرفتي .. على قولة اميروه " ؟؟ 
ــ في الغرفه لكل شخص شي يحبه ناس تحب شموع ,, ناس كرسي هزاز " نزاز" ناس تحب تحف ولوحات.. ناس تحب ورود ... وناس وناس .. ياترى ويش اللي تحبه
دموعه في مملكتها الصغيره؟؟ 
وبس وخلاص بس ما اوعدش انش ما تشوفي رقعه وجهي هاا .. ها .. يمكن استنحس وارجع لش ما يندرى .. 
ومنوره االلقاء يالغلا
ودمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أمل الظهور

*يوه يوه امروووشة <<<امرووشة تدلوعه لاميرة المرح جديد تراها تحبه وتمووت عليه كلكم سموها امروووشة فاهميين* 
*المهم يوه يوه امروووشة نعم*  
*شنو شنو* 

*ماشفت عدل*  
*ماقريت عدل*  
*خذتي عصير المانجووو انا جايبتنه لدموعشة*  
*لا حبيبتي هذا المانجووو للفولة موب للبطيخه*  
*فأحسن الك غضي العين عنه هااا لايجيك شيء من امولشة*  
*انا جايبة الك الفراولة*  
*بس ولا يغلى عليك موب مانجوو اللي يغلى على امووشه الغلا كله*  
*دموعشة خليه عنك لاتغصي فيه بس* 
*اخذي اللي على الشوكولا اللي فوقه ايس كريم اوكي*  



*احم كح <ذابحها القدوو (المعسل )* 

*تراي يادموووعه اشتقت الك شوق موب طبيعي علشان كذا جايية قبل اخرالليل*  
*جايية اسألك واختبرك واحقق معاك*  
*لاني ادري عنك ليلة الخميس احم احم ماانت فاضية اله عندك حفلة ربي يتمم على خير*  
*احم وتراي انا بعد موب فاضية الك عندي مناسبة بعد انا بس حزينة وماتسر*  
*وابغي اللحق اسألك قبل لاتنشغلي وانشغل مع اني متاكدة لاتفرحي هااا*  
*وتقولي الحمد لله*  
*بعد مااجي بيت عمي الله يرحمه لو اجي الفجر بنزل اسئلة الك ماابيه يضيع على الفاضي*  

*يالله حبيبتي الفولة كيفك ان شاء الله بس موب هالكينك*  
*اللي هالكك علميني عليه بس*  
*وانا اوريك شغله*  
*دليني عليهم بس*  

*خليني اشكرهم واعطيهم هداياهم ايه ترى من هلكك اكثر حبك زوود*  

*يلا بسم الله نبدء*  
*اختبار الجزء الثاني من الأسئلة العامة*  

*1_دُم دُم قلتي الي انك تحبي الروايات الاماراتية وتقرأينها*  
*اذكري النا الروايات اللي قرأتيها وشنو اللي يجذبك فيها وشنو*  
*احلى رواية قرأتيها الهم ؟* 



*2_ هل تنحصر قرائتك للروايات الامارتيه فقط او انك قرأتي روايات اخرى ..اذا فيه عطينا اسماؤهم ؟* 


*3**_انت قلتي في اسئلة الاخ امير انك رومانسية حييييل وتوك مكتشفه في شخصيتك هاي الشيء ...* 
*ممكن تقولي الينا وتنورينا كيف اكتشفتيها ع راحتك تبغي تجاوبي ع السؤال هنا ولا بالمسن*  
*بس ماكووو مفر للهروب ابغى اعرف السبب اعرفه*  
*<يمكن اذا علمتيني السبب اتعلم منك* 
*واكتشفها فيني انا بعد ؟* 


*_ انت قلتي بأسئلة الاخ امير انه فيه ناس ترتاح الهم من غير سابق انذار وتثق فيهم ..* 
*هل حدث معاك هالشيء ...وهل كانت راحتك* 
*وثقتك لهم بمكانها ؟* 


*4_**(* *متسرعه - عاطفيه - خجوله - عصبيه - متسامحه - حساسه - هادئه - كثيرة المزح - كثيرة البكاء ) ....* 

*احنا عرفنا ترتيب هذه الصفات عند دمعه الجديد المتفائلة*  
*وهي كانت*  

*متسرعه- عصبيه- عاطفيه- حساسه- هائه- كثيرة الضحك -متسامحه- خجوله- كثيرة البكاء =طبعا سابقا* 

*طيب لو انسأل الك هالسؤال قبل التغيير كيف* 
*بيكون ترتيبك الها ؟* 



*قلتي النا انه كان اخوك قريب منك بالحيييل ....الحين كيف تغير الوضع ؟؟؟؟<<ياحبي للفضول*  


*قلتي النا انك تلجأي لجدتك الله يرحمها وكانت تأخذك بحضنها ....* 
*وعلى حسب علمي واذا الهلوسة ماخيبتني انها متوفيه من فترة قصيرة ....* 
*هل ظليتي على تعلقك فيها يوم كبرتي قبل وفاتها ...* 
*وكيف اثر عليك غيابها خاصة انها عاشت معاكم بالبيت ؟* 

*بما انك لديك 2 ام ربي يخليهم ويحفظهم ولا يحرمك منهم ...ولايحرمهم منك* 
*امممــ كيف كانت علاقتك معاهم وام الثانية حققت الك شيء امك ماقدرت تحققه الك* 




*نكمل في رد آخر دموعووو*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> *عاشت أم حمادى عاشت* 
> 
> 
> 
> *وهذه هدية الك يام حمودي مني علشان تعرفي تجيبي العناد صح وتسوي العكس شاطرة* 
> 
> 
> *برافوووووووو عليك* 
> 
> ...




الله يستر بس من الي راح تنزليهم[/CENTER]

----------


## أمل الظهور

دموعووووو نكمل يلا بينا يلا ....


_هل صدف لك ان ضحكتي لوحدك كذا ( واقصد ضحكتي بمعنى فطستي ودمعت عيونك) و الناس تطالع فيك و تحمد الله و تشكره؟؟ :huh:  



أسألتي هاي اسأل اغلب الاعضاء فيها : 


_*1_**ما أكثر مايزعل* *دموعتنا من** :*



*الأهل** :*


*الأصدقاء** :*


*الأطفال** :*


*المنتدى واعضائه**:*


أموووولتك (تذكري ان المجاملات ماتدل شارع بيتكم ولا حتى طريق حارتكم ):






*هل سبق وان** حصلت دمعة الاحزان على صديقة أو أخت*

*غيرت في حياة دمعة الاحزان** او صفة كانت لديها*

*أو إستطاعت أن تصنع** لدمعه شيء ؟*






*مع الاعضاء** دموعووو** :*


*1_عضو مفقود*


*2_عضو تحبي تعانديه ويعاندك*


*3_عضو تحسيه حساس*


*4_عضو تحسيه حنون*


*5_عضو ودك يخلص اسئلته وتحقيقاته الك** بأسرع وقت*


*6_عضوة اذا تذكرتيها لازم ترتسم عندك** أبتسامة ؟*


*7_عضوة اذا تذكرتيها ترتسم عندك ملامح** زعل شديد ؟*




_*ماذا تعني اليك هذه الكلمات** :*

*البحر** :*

*الغروب** :*

*الشروق** :*


_*ماهي نقطة الضعف عند* دمعة الاحزان ؟



_متى ابتدأت دموعشتنا بكتابة الخواطر ومنو شجعها على الاستمرار ؟




*صنفي مايلي من* *منظورك الشخصي كأولية** :*



*((**الحب** /**الصداقة/الوفاء/التضحية/العطاء/الخيانة**))*




*_**دموعووو غمضي* *عيونك** ...* 


*عيشي حلم** ...*

*فجأة لقيتي نفسك مديرة**منتدى ياعييييييييييييييني عليييك مبرووك * 

*وتستاهلي يالغالية* 



*أي اسم راح تختاري اله واي اسم راح تسمي نفسك فيه* 

*<<تسويها من نحاستك ماتسجلي فيه* 


*1_شنو أول حاجة راح تنفذيهابمنتداك*



*2_عضويستاهل الطرد بنظرك*

*3_موضوع راح تحذفيه*

*4_المشرفين بتعينينهم كيف*

*5_اول من تدعين الى منتداك منو*

*6_مستشارك الخاص منو*

7_لون ستايل المنتدى 


9_الاقسام اللي بتضيفيها 


10_سياستك بالمنتدى كييف بتكون علمينا من الحين عليها 

*بــــــــرب*

*خلص الحلم وين رحتي دموعشة خلاص خلصنا الحلم ....وين الناس وين سرحتي فيه*



*_**شوووو الادعيه اللي تداومي عليها؟*


مسلسلات تابعتيها وجذبتك بشدة ادري بتقولي مسلسل عجايز الفريج ياحلاتهم والله انهم 

واحشيني بالحيييل مالهم جزء ثاني يجيبوه السنة

غيرهم وشنو نوعية اللي تعجبك <<حلوة سؤال مسلسلات بعد سؤال ادعية خوش تناسق عندي ؟

وشنو الافلام التي تجذبك اكثراجنبيه هندية مصرية هولندية اماراتيه ؟



*يقال إن** :*

*المرح والمزوحي يحمل بقلبه جبل احزان وآهات ؟؟؟ويش رأيك** بهالعبارة ؟؟؟ مامدى انطباقها على شخصيتك ؟*




*يقال إن** :*

*كل واحد اعصابه احر من جمر ..يملأ قلبه بحر من الحنان**؟؟؟ويش رايك ؟*






برأي دموعووو كيف ممكن نكسب الصديقات ونقربهم الينا 

وكيف نحافظ على علاقتنا معاهم ؟



دموووعوووو بما انك جاوبتي على سؤال الزيارة وقلتي ودك تزوريني  :bigsmile:  

حياك خيتي حيااك نتشرف فيك يالغلا  :laugh:  

<<تسوي روحها ماتدري الحين عن الزيارة ياحبي للعيارة والاستعباط  :wavetowel2:  


طيب ممكن تعطيني قائمة الاكلات اللي ماتحبيها علشان اتجنبها وابعدها عن السفرة المقدمة اليك 

وعلى شرف زيارتك وشنو افضل اكله تحبيها علشان نعملها الك وعلى قولة ام حمود علشان نسوي العكس 

أووه حتى في هذه النحاسة والعنادة لاحقينا  :angry:  








*يلا دموعتي فولتي تامري على شيء نجيبه الك* 

*بالزيارة الجاية * 

*كيك* 

*عصير* 

*فص فص <<طلع العرق الحساوي الحين * 

*كافي* 

*كابتشينو* 

*ايس كريم* 

*طبي وتخيري <<<ادري بتقولي جيبي كل اللي عندك * 

*يلا اموول كريمة ودمووع تستاهل* 





*يلا بايووو نلتقيك على خيير*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*وها قد رجعت لك اخيرا* 
*هلا والله بخيتوة أم محمد*


*ها عسى عجبتك الهديه* 


*اكيد حلوة صح مو ذوق امول يعني فولتي وذوقي انا*
*المهم جاهزة ولا لا*
*اكيد جاهزة ها وينهم اسئلتك العشرين مدري كم جايبه لي* 
*هاذي لك اول قبل ما**نبدي ما حبيت اجيك ويدي فاضية* 
*لا حياك اهم شي حضورك مابي هدايا<< حي الله باحامل والمحمول* 
*باقة ورد حلوة لك*


*ياحلاه عهالباقه واحى من صاحبتها ومن الي مجيوبه لها*

*ادري تحبي الحلاوة بس**لااااااا* 
*ما في* 
*بعدين تسمني خلك رشيقة احلى* 
*ايوا احلى بلاش الحلاوة خليني على الي انا فيه احلى* 
*بس قبل ما ابدي حبيت اعلق على شي**قلتيه* 
*ان المنتدى لا ينقصه شي ولكن تجيه**ايام يصير في سبات شتوي* 
*تدرين حتى انا احس بهشي ساعات احسه**كله حماس وساعات افتر فرة خفيفة* 
*وبزود ارد على موضوعين بالكثير وانا**طالعه*
*ايوا ولاحظي كمان انه يصير كذه في فترة الدراسه اكثر شي*
*الحين يالله* 
*خذي نفس عميق وطلعيه بهدواء عشان**تجاوبين على الاسئلة وتحصلي عليها امتياز* 
*شهيق زفير شهيق زفير*


*وكان زين اخذ امتياز بس موب هنا هنااك*
*يالله نبدي* 
*يلا وانأ ايش وراي غير الكتابه* 
*سمي بالرحمن* 
*بسم الله* 
*1_ اذا دمعه جاها وقت كلش وصل الملل**والطفش والزهق حده , شسوي دمعه وقتها عشان تطير الملل**؟*
*ههههه شسوي اعفس ثيابي وارجع ارتبهم أو اروح المطبخ احوس واعافس بحجه بسوي شي*


*وماطلع الاخاربته ولا سويت شي والحكومه ايش يسكتها واقول لها خلاص انا عفسته انا برتبه*


*أو اروح اسبح واتنقع وانسى عمري*

*2_ يالله علمينا تعرفين تطبخين ولا**لا , دائما اسأل بنوتات* 
*المنتدى هالسؤال ابي ا تطمن على مستقبلهم ههههه** , نبي الصراحة ؟* 
*احم احم احم اعجبك في الطباخ*


*وتطمني على مستقلبي*


*ها تبي تذوقي طباخي ترى كل شي اسويه*


*بس اهم شي لاتقولي تبي تتغذي لاني لسى ماجربت بس اعرف شويات فيه*
*3_ شنو اكثر طبخة تحبي تاكليها من**حلو ومن موالح ؟* 
*اكثر طبخه موب جاي على بالي الاكل الحين*


*بس خلني اذكر شنو شنو يابنت*


*والله ماذكرت بس حلو هاتي الي شوكلاته* 

*4_ من هو اقرب شخص لك في اسرتك**؟*
*نوة بدي لا احد* 

*5_ تحبين السفر ؟ واي الاماكن خاطرك**تروحيها ؟*
*يس يعني موبوايد*


*احب اروح ايران*


*ماليزيا* 


*فرنسا*


*لندن*


*6_ دموعه هل انتي مجنونة تسوق ؟* 
*من قبل اما الحين لا* 


*لاني ادوخ بسرعه واتعب واتعب بيتنا يلا نرجع ويلانرجع*


*وحتى لو ماشتريت الي ارجع*

*7_ ما هي مواصفات شريك حياتك الي**تتمني ان تتوفر في الي حابة ترتبطين فيه ؟*


*اهم شي فيه يكون رومنسي وحنون وطييب حيل*

*واهم شي يكون متفهم وعقلاني ومايضرب ولا يغضب بسرعه*

*افهمه ويفهمني من نظرة عيوني*


*وبعد اممممممم قاعدة افكر*

*فكري دبري خططي* 
*وبعد شنو* 

*خل افكر*
*ها مالقيتي شي منيه مناك* 
*8_ ما رأيك* *بسياقة المرأة ؟* 
*لو اروح اختبار ويسالوا ويقولوا ترفع يدها المواقفه انا برفعها حتى قبل لا يخلص كلامه*


*ساحلاتي وانأ اسوق سيارو واروح البحر من غير مارمي حالي لاحد*


*أو اطلع واتمشى اه والله حلم حلو*

*9_ ما رأيك بعمل**المرأة ؟ وما هو رأيك اذا كان يعارض راحة بيتها وزوجها وعيالها**؟*


*اممممممم اظن جاوبت عليه في اسئله عماد علي*



*10_ متى ترين ان البنت لازم تضحي من**اجل الرجل ؟ في أي الحالات ؟* 
*تضحي إذا كان يستحق التضحيه*


*أي الحالات يعني على حسب بس ماقدر احدد*
*والبقيه بعد قليل1*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*هل**انتي قنوعه ؟**

قنوعه يس  بس في اشياء واشياء**

**12_ تحبين تقرين كتب ؟**وفي أي المجالات تحبين تقرين اكثر ؟**
يس احب اقرء القصص الرومنسيه* *الروايات احب اقرا الكتب الي فيها هذرة عن علم النفس وخرابيطه**


**13_ لما تحسين انك مختنقه ومتضايقة شنو تسوين عشان ترتاحين**؟**

اما اكتب أو ابكي أو اتكلم بس مو دايم اتكلم**

**14_ في رأيك حلاوة الصداقة بكثرة**الصديقات والا العكس ؟**

حلوة الصداقه والصديقات بس الااحلى تكون صديقه مقربه منك حييل**

**15_ لو فرضنا**انك تزوجتي بس طلع نصيبك ان الي اخذتيه طلع مو شي ويضربك شنو بيكون ردة فعلك وقتها**؟ تضربينه ولا تنسحبين بيت اهلك او يكون هناك لك رد فعل اخر**؟**

يمه منه وين بيت اهلي يضمني <<اتحداهم إذا مايبوا الفكه مني <<امزح طبعا**الله لا يعطيني واحد زي هذا* *ههههههه وحلوة منك اضربه اطفال احنا**ولو طلع يضربني بحاول اوقفه عند حده وماخليه يفكر يرفع يده علي**وفهمه شنو انا ابي واذاماسمع عندي اهلي يدافعون عني* *

**16_ ما رأيك بالزواج المبكر ؟ وفي**رأيك ما هو السن المناسب للزواج للبنت ؟**

متى ما نضجت البنت وكانت عاقبه اشوف ممكن انها تتزوج**من  19  بس يكون عقله  عقل حرمه موب  طفله**

**17_ ماذا تفعل دمعه عندما يصدمك شخص قريب لك بتهامك بشي انتي مو**مسويته ؟ ما هي ردة فعلك وهل تسامحينه بعد ان تهدأي ؟**
على كيفه يتهمني ليش قالوا اله عني الجدار الهبيط**لا والله موب على كيفه**انااسامح عادي عندي لأنه افوض امري الى الله فالله متى ماراد ب شي  صار**


**18_ ان شاء الله بعد ما تتخرجي شنو اول خطوة ناوية تسوينها**؟**

آن شاء الله وربي يسمع منك**اول خطوة بيرح رااااااااااحه تامه**ولا بفكر بشي وبعهدين لكل حادث حديث**

**19_ ما رأيك بالرجل المتزوج الي**يبحث عن الحب خارج منزله ؟ وماذا تقولين له ؟**
مايعجبني اقول اله دورة داخل البيت لان النقص منك انت* *ولوهي نقصت عليك بشي نبه وحذرها وعطيها خبر عشان تصلحه**

**20_ ما رأيك بالمرأة المتزوجة التي تبحث عن الحب خارج منزلها ؟**وماذا تقولين لها ؟**

نفس اجابه السؤال الي قبل**مع عكس  الصفه واضافة  الهاء**

وعدتك باسئلة ما**تقل عن عشرين سؤال بس للحين عندي اسئلة**

اسئل**لو اشيل قشي وامشي**

لا شيليه لاني خلاص تعبت وابي انام**وربي اجاوب عليهم وعيوني شوي وتقفل**ولو انام ماعليه اروح واحرس* *
افكر حرام**


خل اخف عليك اشوي**
ايوا خففي* *
شرايك اخليك تاخذين نفس وارجع لك مرة ثانية**
مرة ثانيه اوك الحين نوة**

لان على ما شفت الحرب قايمة قومه عليك من**امووولهة بيسووونة واميرة المرح وملكة سبأ بعد مشتركة معاهم**
شفتي كلهم علي وانا مسكينه وحيده فريده
 
يالله ما علي بعفي عنك الحين لكن**

اخيرا اجى الاعفاء الملكي

ربما تكون هناك رجعه**

حياك بيك وبرجعتا**
تحملينا دموعه**
علىعيني وراسي

وسامحينا اذا طولنا عليك وتعبناك ويانا**

لا والله عادي  وتعبك راحه**
بس هذا قانون اللقاء**


في**الختام**


اقول**
قولي احد ماسكك

الله يوفقك يا رب دنيا واخرة ويحقق لك كل الي في بالك**

ويوفق الجميع يارب**

ويسر اليك ويخليك الى اهلك واحبابك**

ان شاء الله ويخليك  انت كمان ويحفظك ويصونك


تحياتي لك**


اختك أم محمد*هلا والله وحياك وإذا تبي تجي مرة ثانيه تعاليا

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المخلوقات اجمعين محمد وعلى ال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين*



*هلا دموعه* 

*شخبارش بعد نص الهلكة مو الهلكة كلها* 


*اكيد تقولين يا ربي متى يخلصون اسئلتهم* 


*بس  الصراحة* 


*بعفي عنك وما بسألك خلاص* 


*خلي لك وقت عشان تجاوبي على اسئلة باقي الاعضاء*


*وتاخذي نفس عشان ما تملين من المنتدى ونشوف فراتك اهني وهناك في المنتدى* 


*بس اقول لك الصدق* 


*انا برحمك لاني انا نفسي مو ملحقة على قراءة اللقاء مع اموله وشلتها ( الله يخليكم لبعض )*

*كل اشوي منزلين شي شكل وانا يا حبي للهلوسة مالتكم* 


*احب اشوفها واضحك* 

*والله طلعت لي خدود من كثر الضحك* 


*بس فله قعدتكم ما تنمل* 


*الله يساعدك ويعينك ويوفقك يا رب* 


*شفتي انا وحدة طيوبة ورحيمة بعد* 


*سويت لك اعفاء* 



* ( عاد كلش الي يسمعني ملاك منزل من السماء هههههههههههه )*


*لو عندي وقت ومجال كنت يمكن سويت اخس من جدية* 



*ما بطول عليك بخليك تاخذي راحتك* 


*ومشكورة على الاجوبة* 


*وتسلمين* 


*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*سلااااموو دموعتي فولتي* 

*سلااامو يالفوله اموله <<والله عدل وخوش سجع* 

*كيفك يالغلا ان شاء الله مرتاحه وبألف خيرات** <<**دام انا معاك* *اكيد بألف خير* 

*الحمد الله جاوبت عني ورحتيني من الاجابه* 
*دموعتنا مع المدرسة** :*  

*احم كح كح** <<**هنا تكثر الكحكحات* 

*الله يستر منك ومن حكاتك والمدرسة كمان* 
*ليه ؟؟؟* 
*لأنه توجد فضايح ومعلومات ماخوذة من مصدر**خاص* 
*وامانه عليك يادمووووعه* 
*واحلفك ماتزعلي من المصدر اللي ماخذة منه المعلومااات* 
*لا تتشابقي معاها بذمتك تراي انا مدرجتها بالكلام ومسحبه المعلومات* 
*منها بالقطارة* 
*وهي تجاوبني هااا لا مدري يمكن مااتذكراخاف تزعل**مني* 
*عرفت هالمصدر من قلت خاص* 
*وعلى فكرة هالمصدر من شفتها اول ماسلمت قلت عليه* 
*الطائر الجريح ها* 
*وحصة التاريخ هي سكتت* 
*قالت هذي بتاكلني الحين فقمت اضحك* 
*وضحكت ويازين هالضحكه على وجه الصبح* 
*وصرنا نذكر كل شي حبه حبه وحده وحده وطول* 
*الطريق واحنا فيه حتى ماحسينا بالطريق* 
*<<**شكلك مسويه الها رعب* 
*فشر اسوي لها رعب هاي صديقتي ومالنا غنى عن بعض* 
*المهم تراها بحمايتي يعنو ماعليك منهااا وجوزي عنها هاااا تراها**غاليه عندي وعندك* 

*خليها عنك وخليها تعطيني المعلومات الباقية اللي ابغى بكيفي خفي عن رعبك**الها هاااااا تراها غالية* 
*لاتجيك املوة الحين توريك العين الحمراء وبعدين انت قلتيها تعبك**وهلاكي راحه الك والي* 
*يعنو اشش وماعليك الا تجاوبي وبسسسسسس* 
*كان فيه تهزيئات هناك هااااا نتفاهم* 
*يالمصدر تعرف نفسك هااا لو كلمتك دموووع بهالخصوص علميني بس**هاااااا* 

*وانا اتفاهم معاها* 

*انا اقدر اهزئها ولا اقول لها كلمه وخلها تعلمك بالي تبيه انا حلال عليه* 

*وانت خلي عيونك الحمرا الك انا مو ناقصه عيون* 

*يلا ذاكرتي واستذكرتي ومرتاحه وكلش تمام** <<**طبعا موادي موب مواد**علتك* 


*مريحتنك الاريكة ولا نغيرها الك تدللي آمري* 

*لا ثاااانكس وادري انك تدوري راحتي<<مع انه مو باين* 
*بعد أن ابحرنا معك في عالم طفولتك التي لاقيتي الدلال وكل الدلع** <<**منو قدك اوه حركتاااات* 
*على شاطيء ذاكرة المدرسة والدراسة نحط رحالنا لعلنا نستكشف اصدافا لشخصك**الغالي* 
*ندق الاجراس عند باب هذه الأيام الحلوة حقا حلوة لكننا لانعرف قيمة طعمها**الا متاخرين* 
*1_**وانت بصف اولى ابتدائي كيف شعورك باول يوم**وياترى كنتي تبكين* 
*وتبغي ترجعي البيت ولا الوضع عندك ممتاز وتمام**؟* 
*والله هالمرحلة مااذكر فيها شي غير اول يوم* 
*يوم امي تحطني بالكرسي وتروح عني وانأ عادي* 
*لعبت وهيصت ورحت واجيت* 
*2_**بما انك البنت الكبيرة ...يعنو ماعندك اخوات بالمدرسة**معاك وانت بالصف الاول* 
*هل يوجد معاك احد من عائلتك بنات عمك خالك خلاتك جيرانكم ساعدوك على تخطي**الايام* 
*الاولى لك بالمدرسة ؟* 
*ايوا كانوا معي بنات عماتي واف منهم* 
*ومو بس ساعدوني بس إذا شافوني مسويه شي ولا شي*  
*أو توقفت في الصف راحوا قالوا الى امي بلقافتهم وامي* 
*عاد ايش يسكتها بنتها الكبيرة وتسوي كذا* 
*تقوم تتكلم علي وتهزئني عشان كذا كنت اكره يكونوا معي بنفس الصف* 
*3_**هل تتذكرين اول صديقة صادقتيها في تلك الايام ...كيف كانت**علاقتك معاها ؟؟؟* 
*وهل العلاقة لسى مستمرة**ولا نصف نصف ولا انقطعت ؟* 
*ماكانوا عندي صديقات لان الحكومات كانت صارمه*  
*ومافي صداقات غير بنات عمتك وتروحي وتجي معاهم وانأ اف* 
*منهم وخاصه لما رحت صف رابع* 
*مليت منهم ومن لقافتهم بس اتحمل لاني بعدني ماافتهم* 
*4_**مواقف الصف الاول لاتكاد تنتهي ..شنو عند دمعتنا من مواقف**؟* 
*صف اول ومواقف ايوا هذا الموقف ماانساه وإذا ذكرته مدري*
*ليش اضحك على خيبتي ولا على شنو* 
*هاي انا لما كنت بصف اول رسبت شوفي رسبت ماحملت مواد المهم* 
*انا رحت اجيب هالشهاده وفرحانه بعمري ومريت على بنت عمتي وهي بيتهم قريب للمدرسه* 
*احنا بيتنا في الشام في اخر الديرة المهم* 
*الحين انا وهي رحنا جبناهم واحنا ايش عرفنا بالنتايج سئلت التيشر زينه شهادتي قالت لا رسبت في القراءة>>وبنت عربي الحين* 
*المهم وبنت عمتي رسبت في القران قمنا نضحك بس ليش أي دونت* 
*الحين المفروض ارجع بيتنا لا قمت ورحت مع بنت عمتي بيتهم وتغذيت معاهم* 
*ولعبنا واستانسنى وعمتي قومي روحي بيتكم بيسالوا عنك وعن شهادتك* 
*انا لا بقعد شويه معاكم وشهادتي بعدهم لاحقين عليها* 
*واهلي هناك يحاتون ماجت ماجت المهم عند المغرب* 
*اخذني ولد عمتي وجابني بيتنا وامي تسالني وين كنت اقولا لها بييت عمتي والشهاده* 
*رديت عليها الشهاده عااديع غير رسبت بس في ماده وحده قالت ايش هي* 
*قلت لها هذي الماده الي فيها طلع والي فيها الصورة الحليوة* 
*قالت ايه القراءة قلت لها ايه* 
*قالت وراسبه ورايحه بيت عمتك وانأ ايش فيها راسبه* 
*راسبه انا رحت العب وماسويت شي*
*ويوم ثاني راحت معاي امي الى المعلمه وقالت*
*لها ليش رسبت قالت بنتك ماتعرف تقرا تعرف بس الي فيها صور*
*قالت ماصدق قالت تعالي شوفي الحين قالت الي اقري ماقريت*
*وعرفت بس الي فيها صورة ورجعت واعدت سنه*
*>>خوش فضيحه الك امول ماتعبتي حالك عليها* 
*5_**هل شعور الوحدة يلاحقك حتى بالمدرسة ؟وهل كنتي منعزلة**؟* 
*<<**علما ان الوحده تختلف عن العزلة فقد تكوني تتمشين مع صديقاتك**وتسولفي* 
*لكن مع ذلك الوحده تملأ حياتك الدراسية**؟* 
*لا انا يوم كنت صغيرة موب زي مانا كبيرة* 
*يعني لسى بنتوته صغيرونه وماافتهم ودلوعه* 
*6_**هل انت دافوووورة دراسيا ؟؟واي سنة دراسية كنت الاكثر شطارة فيها**؟واي سنة انخفضت علاماتك؟* 
*كنت دافورة يعني يس مايبي يمكن وخاصه بعد سنه اولى* 
*أي سنه انا شاطرة فيها أي دونت* 
*انخفضت كاني يوم في صف اول* 
*7_**احم علمنا انك كنت من محبات التزييين ووضع الطوابع والملصقات في**الدفاتر المدرسية* 
*وعلمنا انه دفاترك مرتبين وحركات و مطيحين عند المديرة والموجهات**<<**اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 
*قولي النا كيف كان شعورك وهم يأخذوا دفاترك وهل هناك من يغار منك**بهالخصوص؟* 

*ها امول تبي تشوفي دفاتري والله انهم كشخه بس للاسف رميتها<<هذا الي ناقص اجمع الي دفار مالها معنى* 
*بصراحه كنت احيانا اف اتملل إذا المعلمه قالت جيبي دفترك وكل يوم والثاني وهو هناكعندهم* 
*اما يغار بهالخصوص مااتوقع فيه او*يمكن فيه بس مدري 

*8_**عندما كنت بصف ثالث انت مع بنوته خليتوا احم** <<**ياحلو فضايحك يادموعه* 
*احم خليتوا ادارية تفشل مدرسة بسببكم ..ها تذكرتي الموقف** ..* 
*قولي النا عنه**<<<**طبعا انا اخذ رؤوس اقلام من المصدر ومنك ابغى**التفاصيل ؟؟* 

*هههههههه والله إذا ذكرت اذكر نديوة هي الاداريه واذكر وجه المعلمه* 
*الي كسرت خاطرنا وخاصه انها ماصار لها اسبوعين انها اجت المدرسه* 
*التفاصيل والله اذكر اني تكلمت عنها كامل هناك* 
*9_* *كح فضيحة كبيرة ريلاكس دموعه ريلاكس* 
*هدوووء ريلاكس اشوي اشوي احم ياشين**التعصيب** <<**من الفضايح اللي جايبتنها ماتبيها**تعصب* 
*ان شاء الله مااكون معاك بالمسن لا انا ولا المصدروانت تقرأي**هالسؤال* 
*الحين انت موجوده وانأ اجاوب ها عصبت عليك بشي* 
*والمصدر حتى لو موجوده ماراح اعصب عليها وهي مشغوله هالوقت اللله يعينها* 
*احم فقعت ضحك يوم علمتني عليه المصدر* 
*ماقدرت الا ارزه الك** <<<**ماتزعلي دمووووعتي هاااا امانه**ههههههه* 
*احم انزله لا لا** <<<**حرااام* 
*يقول المصدر ربي يحفظه ويخليه الك ولا يحرمك منه انك**كنتي* 
*احم احم كح كح* 
*كنت دوم تأكلين بحصة التاريخ احم احم* 

*هههه والله اني ضحكت وفي البدايه اول ماشفت المقدمه اقول دول على شنو ناوييين من فضايح*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*ريلاكس هدوووووء دموعه الهدووء يمدحوه هاي**الايام**شمعنى حصة التاريخ**ابغى افهم هاااااا؟**وشنو كنتي تأكلين**؟**وهل صادف مره أو**مرات كشفتك ؟**
**طيب والمصدر ماقالت الك آن احنا رمينا جزمتها عند المعلمه واحنا كنا باخر* *الفصل والمعلمه باوله وهالمعلمه ولا درت بشي**يعني عرفتي احنا ليش ناكل بحصة التاريخ**وربي كانت صديقه الي تجيب الحيوانات الي يلعبوا فيها الاطفال هم حق اخوها**وكنا نلعب ونضحك ونسخر ويمكن يطلع صوتنا وهي ولا هنا ولا حاسه بالدنيا**
**خليها على ربك بس لكن والله احسن معلمه كانت تعطينا اسئله الاختبار الشهري والنهائي**شنو كنت اكل كل مايجول في المقصف ونحبه نركب نشتري وننزل كأن برق عشان ندخل قبلها وماتحس فينا**ولا مرة انكشفنا والى نهاية السنه**وإذا اجت عندنا ورا وتشوف الحيوانات على الطاوله تسال ليش دول هنا تقول لها صديقتي لا بس انا كنت العب مع اخوي البارح ونسيت وحطيتهم بالشنطه وهي ابد كانت تتعمد تجيبهم معاها**وبعدها نفقعها ضحكه حلوة منا**10_* *يقول المصدر انك كنتي تفضلييين معلمات**كثيييييييرة**وخاصة معلمتين ..معلمة بمتوسط ومعلمة بالثانوية** ...**كيف كانت علاقتك معاهم ؟؟هم مدرسات شووو ؟هل حدث معاهم موقف**الك؟**وهل توجد الى الآن صلة الك فيهم يعنو يسألوا اخواتك عنك تروحي**زيارة الهم بالمدرسة ؟**معلمة المتوسط هي اداريه وكانت تجي كل يوم وتاخذ الغياب وانت تدري عن قبل احنا مصفوقات بهالشغلات**واما من ناحية تسال فهي الى اليوم تسال خواتي عني وتسلم علي* *حدث موقف معي معاها ماذكر صار بينا موقف بس اذكر آن مدرسه الدين انتبهت لنا وانأ وشلتي كانت تسمينا المهرجات الثلاث لان جد كنا كذا في الصف وانتبهت لنا والى حركاتنا وراحت قالت لها عن حركاتنا واذكر منها صارت تسلم علي وتوقف معي لاني كنت ابد ماسلم وهي بعيد وانأ بعيد**
**اما بالثانويه مااذكر اني عزيت معلمه منهم وكلهم عادي عندي ارجعي لمصرك وتاعلوا ذكروني فيها**11_**على الاغلب**عندما نكون في المرحلة المتوسطة نعجب بصديقة ونفضلها ع الباقي**هل حدث لك هذا**الشيء ؟وهل ماتزال علاقتها معك ؟وشنو السبب اللي شدك اتجاهها**؟** صديقتي الي كلمتك عنها وصار لنا الحين عشر سنوات مع بعض وربي يدومها ويزيدها* *تعرفت عليها باول متوسط وكانت نقطه انطلاق الي من بنات عمتي لان قلت الى اهلي مابيهم وصارت مشاكل بلاقفتهم وجاني عفوا ملكي وتعرف عليها والسبب الي شدني ناحيتها  يمكن لان ظروفنا زي بعض وانأ ارتحنا لبعض من اول يوم**

**12_**يقولواانك رزه وحركتاااااااااااااااااااااااات وموب هينه حتى في**علاقاتك واعجباتك**يقولوا كنت معجبة انت وبنت بإدارية والله انك تحبي الرزة ؟؟كلمينا**عن الادارية هذه كيف ؟؟**
**امول والله جايبه اسئله موثوقه وتحسسنا كيف كنا بس تدري لما افكر فيها احس انها هباله وان عقولن صغيرة**بس الي يشفع لها انها كانت ايام حلوة**اكلمك عنها  فيها كل شي حلو وماكنت بس انا معجبه فيها تقدري تقولي الربع من الهبلان الي زي**واذكر وحده كانت  تحبها وصارت تتهاوش معي عشانها أو إذا شافتنا واقفين مع بعض**13_**شنو المواد اللي تفضلها دموعتنا ؟وشنو كانت تكره**منها؟؟**
**المواد احب الاحياء الكيماء ها شوي**احب التعبير لانها تعتبر حصه فاضيه واحب النصوص* *اما الياكرهها البلاغه ياناس والله اني اكرهها**بس ادعوا الي آن السنه ماحمل هالماده إذا حملتها خلاص مافي طلعه من السنه**

**14_**هل انت مع مقولة المعلمة تحبب الطالبات بالمادة**؟؟**وهل صادف انك حبيتي مادة بسبب اسلوب**معلمة؟او كرهتي مادة بسبب معلمة ؟**نعم انا مع هالمقوله لان بعض المواد غثه على القلب وبتجي ذيك المعلمه* *ويلا ع اومرها طبيعي بنكرة الماده ولا راح نتحملها**
**اني احببت أو كرهت على اسلوب المعلمه نوة أو مااذكر**

**15_**المراحل المفضلة الى دموعتنا**؟**
**ثالث متوسط والثانويه كامله**
**واكره مكرحله عشان ماتسالي مرة ثانيه هي ثاني متوسط**16_**اذكري النا مواقف صارت الك بالابتدائي موقف بمتوسط**وبالثانوي هااااا**ابغي مواقف لكل منهم موب موقف واحد وتسكتي**؟**
**موقف بابتدائي بس موب الي الى بنات عمتي وانأ كنت معاهم هاي اذكر آن لما كنا يثالث ابتدائي احنا ياحبنا لروحة تكرمي الحمام واقل شي رحنا هنا**الحين مرة رحنا احنا ثلاث  ولما رجعنا قامت بنات عمتي يراكضون وموب أي ركيض يعني شالوا المدرسه على راسهم والمسافه ماتستدعي ركيض الحين المعلمه سمعت وطلعت لنا**قالت ايش هالركض انتو حمير ولا خيول ولا كلاب عشان تركضون كذا ويلا اوقفوا برا الصف طبعا انا مغلوب على امري وبما اني معاهم وقفتني وياهم ولمده اسبوع وهي في كل حصه تدخل علينا الحمير الي راكضوا برا انا مابي اشوفهم الى زين يتادبون واكلناها اسبوع كامل**متوسط عطيتك وموقف في حصة التاريخ**بالثانوي ياكثر المواقف ومنها موقف الاداريه وتبي موقف ثاني بس شوي محرج** بس علقت عليه المعلمه طول السنه تعرفي المعلمه الي هزئتها الادرايه**هذي المعلمه مدري ليش انا وصديقتي ومصدرك مارتحنا لها من اول ماسمعنا فيها بس اول يوم اجت فيه**وكل يوم موقف محرج معاها المهم في مرة وحده اخذت كتابي التوحيد لان المعلمه ريم شريه والي تنسى برا الفصل طوالي المهم وحده اخذته وانأ لازم اجيبه**فاول ماطلعت رحت ركيض ولا اصدم فيها وع طول سوري وانأ اركض وانأ اسمعها بنت ادبي وسوري**فكيف لو بنت علمي ايش بتقول**ولااهتميت وقامت تطالع فيني لما رجعت من فوق الى تحت* *وبعد حصة التوحيد هي علينا ولما دخلت على طول ذكرت الموقف الي صار** لي معاها وطول الحصه وهي سوري قومي جاوبي وانأ ايش اسوي لها ومشيتها معاها بس*

----------


## همسات وله

*بعض الحزن يصهرك يذيبك**كالشموع يسكبك كالماء يشتتك كالأمواج**هناك احزان تلهب القلب تدمي الفؤاد تذيب  الامل كالشموع تتلاطم بين احضانها الاماني كتلاطم الامواج فوق الصخور**هناك بعض الحزن يبتدي في نهايتك يجفف اوراق اشجار خريف احلامك يذبل وريقات ورود امالك**هناك بعض الحزن تنهار بين اصابعه حياتك تتبعثر امامه كل توقعاتك وتتشتت من هوله كل حروف معاناتك**هناك بعض الحزن يحرق كل ذكرياتك يمحي كل اهتماماتك يلغي كل توجهاتك يتركك حائرا بين تأوهات اهاتك*واحنا في منتدانا عندنا دمعة الاحزان 
لكن كل من عرفها نس مر الاحزان 
طيوبه وتبعد الهم عن القلب وتمسح الاحزان 
كلماتها حلوه مره متنتشل الم الحزين وتشيله من الاحزان 
واني اليوم جايه اطل وارحب باحلى دموعه دمعة الاحزان 

قوة خيتي دموعه 
شلونش شخبارش 
شمسوي وي جماعة التحقيقات 
حصلوا اعترافاتك الكامله ؟ 
لو بعد في شوية معلومات ماقلتيها 

المهم اني ما عندي اسئله 
ماشاء الله عليهم الجماعه ما قصرو 
نخلوك نخال 
ما خلو شيي 

اقول الله يعطيك العافيه ويقويك ويعينك عليهم وعلى اسئلتهم 
وانشاء الله تستمتعين بالهلكه ويانا 
وانشاء الله ربي يوفقش وينجحش ويرفع حظش
ويرزقش بولد الحلال اللي يستر عليك ويحبك 
ويظمك عن جور الزمان 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بكل التوفيق والنجاح انشاء الله 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*17_**يقولوا كنتي فنانه احم احم بالتغشيش بس ماعمرك غشيتي**الا بالاحم احم*


*طبعا انا الحين بخصوص المدرسة يعنوو لاتجيبي الي طاري**للكلية ماعليك منها خليها بجزء خاص**الها*


*هل كانوا يجبروك ع تغشيشهم وكيف كنتي تخافي ولا عادي الوضع عندك*


*وهل مرة انصدتي غير الموقف اللي خبري**؟*



*ابد ولا شي وماكنت مجبورة على اني اغشش احد*
*وبالعكس كل يوم نبتكر طريقه جديده للغش عشان تصير حركاتنا*
*مميزة ومعروفه ولا كنت اخاف ايش بيسوو لنا لو غشينا ولو*
*سالوا ليش بقول لهم مساعده وجدانيه بس*
*بس الحمدالله مانصدنا ولامرة*
*18_**(**الطائر الجريح**)* *شنو يعني الك هاي الاسم ؟**<<**هذه**المعلومة الحلوة لم تعطيني المصدر اياها الا بعد خوف**شديد*


*يوة يوة ايش جيب هاللقب هنا*


*هالاسم كان اول لقب لقبته لنفسي* 


*ممممم يعني شنو اقولك عليه هالاسم يعني شفت الطير وهوجريح ومحبوس في قفص هذي انا*


*انا كنت كذا زي الطير اطوق للحريه للانطلاق للرحيل للسفر بس*


*في نفس الوقت انا مجروحه ومغدورة من الزمن*


*ومافي يدي شي اسويه كنت احط الجرح ع الجرح واسكت وهذا يتعبني >>موب كأنكم فتحتوا دفاتر قديمه بهالسؤال بس حصل خير*


*19_**يقولوا ماكنتي مشاغبه ....الصراحه انصدمت**توقعتك مشاغبة من الطراز الاول*


*هل هذا الكلا م صحيح ؟؟وفيه سنه من السنوات حسيتي انك هادئة اكثر من**اللزوم*


*وهل يوجد سنة حسيتي انك تحرري ولو جزء بسيط من هاي الهدوء**؟*


*ايوا كنت بنت هااااااااااديه وعين الله علي وكنت هاديه حييل* 


*وتحررت لما رحت ثانوي بس كنت على هدوئي بس موب زي قبل*





*20_**لمن من المعلمات او الاداريات توجه هذه العبارات دموعتنا**؟؟*




*1_**ماينساك ابد قلبي؟*
*تيشرة المتوسط*


*2_**ربي يسامحك ياللي ظلمتيني ؟*
*مدرسه التاريخ بمتوسط كمان*
*3_**ماقصرتي معاي ؟*
*تيشرة العربي بثالث ثانوي*
*4_**ربي يقلع مادتك ؟*
*مدرسة الفيزياء*
*5_**اووووووووف من حصتك ؟*
*مدرسة البلاغه بثالث ثانوي*
*6_**ياحلاة دخلتك علينا ؟*
*مدرسة التاريخ والتعبير والعربي بس العربي بسنه اولى ثانوي*
*7_**يجيني النوم من شرحك والله ؟*
*مدرسه البلاغه كذلك لانها جد تنوم*
*9_**متى بتخلص هالحصة مليت ؟*
*حصه الجغرافيا بثالث*
*10_**جوعتيني بهذرتك وشرحك اللي يملل الواحد**؟*
*هذي إذا كانت في الحصه الثالثة بس موب عشان الاكل لا بس عشان بنطلع من الفصل*
*11_**اتابع شرحك وانأ مركزة وصايرة تمام التمام**؟*
*مدرسة الاحياء*
*12_**ول ول تدخل الفصل قبل حتى لا يرن الجرس**؟*
*ريم الخالدي بثانوي ومدرسه البلاغه*
*13_**ودي اصير عندك اشطر بنوته ؟*
*لا والله ماتنميت عند معلمه اكون كذا انا بس اطلع وبدرجه حلوة تريحني انا موب هي*
*14_**ياسلاااااااااام انت بمثابة امي ؟*
*نوة بدي*
*15_**ياشين الغرور اللي عندك ؟*
*ريم الخادي مدرسه الدين*
*16_**ربي لايحللك ولا يسامحك ؟*
*مدرسه التاريخ بثاني متوسط*
*17_**والله انك حركتاااااات ؟*
*مدرسه العربي بثالث ثانوي*
*18_**علمتيني اشياء كثيييييييييرة ؟*
*والله ماجابوا شي من عندهم كل من الكتاب*
*19_**ربي يحفظك من كل شر ؟*
*الاداريه الي بمتوسط*
*20_**مشتاقة الك ودي ازورك ؟*
*مابي ازور احد خلهم في مكانهم وانأ في بيتنا يلا على يوم واحد ارتاح فيه*
*21_**دموعتنا هل سبق واعدتي سنة دراسية أو امتحان دور ثاني**؟*
*سنه دراسيه شوفي اول سنه الي بالمدرسه واخر سنه الي بالمدرسه*
*يعني اول ابتدائي وثالث ثانوي*
*بس ماحملت مواد ورجعت اختبرها*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*

**
21_دموعتنا هل سبق واعدتي سنة دراسية أو امتحان دور ثاني؟سنه دراسيه شوفي اول سنه الي بالمدرسه واخر سنه الي بالمدرسهيعني اول ابتدائي وثالث ثانويبس ماحملت مواد ورجعت اختبرها22_(الليل الاليل ) ربي يخليها الك ويحفظها أين هي في أيام الدراسة من حياة دموعه؟هي صارت معي بسادس بس ما كنا زي الحين متوسط يعني كمانوالثانويه وخاصه ثاني ثانوي منها صرنا اصحاب عدلولا ازيدك من الشعربيتين احنا هالشله دوم مع بعضفي الفصل وكانوا انا الوحيده الي اكون برا عنهم فايشاسوي اقوم الاسبوع كله يارايحه ياجايه ابهم ينقلوني نفس الفصل الي هم فيهاما في المحرقه صارت اقرب صديقه الي ويمكن اقرب حتى من الي صداقتنا عشر سنوات ربي يخلينا لبعض<<ادري الغيرة قشرة يادمعة23_امممــ صديقتك اللي خبري عرفتيها هاااا أين هي منحياة دمعه في فترة الدراسة واين هي الآنفي حياتك ؟أي صديقه تقصدي فيهم ياكثر الي عندي بس ماتوقع تعني الليل الاليلوإذا تقصدي الي في بالي والي تعرفيها فهي من ايام الدراسه كانت اقرب وحده الي واقرب حتى من نفسيكنا نعرف بعض من نظرو العين ونعرف ايش فينا ونفسر كل شي ونتحمل وكل وحده تشد ازر الثانيهاما في حياتي الحين ممممم ماتغير شي وايد بس الي تغيرت هي الظروف وكل وحده فينا مشغوله بشي24_امممــ شنو بعد ياربي اسأل ابغى اوصلهم 25 واقوماممممــ محتارةيعني لازم25 ولا ماتصير امول كان خليتي الباقي لبعدين بعدك لاحقهموقف امك الثانية زوجة ابوك ربي يحفظها اللي قلتيه بأسألة اميرالعاشقينكيف أثر عليك بالدراسة يعنو عطاك دعم اكثر وثقة بحالك <<عادبدون شيء واثقة ومغرورة<< احم احم ويحلى الي كل الثقه والغرور ادري تبي تعرفي السبب الي انا فيهوكيف بعد ماصار الك الموقف حاولتي انك تحافظي على الصورة الليزوجة ابوك عطتها للمعلمات والادارياتوالطالبات ؟ويوم رجعتي البيت بصراحه كيف واجهتيها؟
والله وربي كان موقف محرررررررررررج ولا احسد عليه يوم خلصت بس كنت افكر انا الحين كيف اقوم كيف اطالع المعلمات وكيف احضر الحصص وكيف اشوف البنات واف منهم ومن تعليقاتهم وكيف الامهات الي قامت تهزي بنتهاعلى الي سمعتهزادني ثقه يمكن بس موب وايد لاني ادري عن حالي وعن قدراتيوظليت على ماانا عليه وماتغير فيني شي  كيف واجهتا عادي اول مارحت كانت جالسه مع امي وقالت لها كل السالفه دخلت وسلمت وقلت لها انت ليش قلتي الي قلتيه قالت احسن عشان يشيلونهم على راسك موب كفايه انت الحين عدت سنه  وخلهم يعرفونك صح قلت لها تراك غلطتي كان ماسويت الي سويتيهقالت هالمديرة شكلي بروح وبنتفها تهزء فيكم وقدامنا تفتكرنا بنرضى على بناتنا وانأ قلته متعنده عشانه وموب فاضيه كمل يوم والثاني بناتكم وبناتكم وهي ماتدي انكم كبار وتعرفون مصلحتكم ويعني دار كلام ايش طوله بيني وبينها وبين اميبس ربك ستر وفي النهايه جبت نسبه عدله بس دخلتني المحرقه بس يلا احسن من اكون بالبيت<<اتكلم مع نفسي تراي واعلق عليها 

25_سؤال تمنيتي اسالك إياه بخصوص هالفترة ؟قوليه وجاوبي عليه مرةواحده

لا والله مافي سؤال تمنيته كفايه الي سالتيهم ووااايد عليك وماشاء الله عليك جبت اسئله من البدايه الى النهايهبس اخاف بعدين تكتبي قصه حياتي وينشروها بهالاسئله

آه آه بس تعبت وبعد اشوي بيجوني ضيوف يمكن اكمل جزء الدراسة والمدرسة فيوقت اخرسلامتك من ألاه وليش اه وليش تعبتي كملياو يمكن الظاهر ربما (عفر)اتوقع اختبرك مادة (الكلية العلية الزريبة ) المرة الجاية او يمكن عفر الظاهرعفر والظاهر ومايبي ويمكن  وربما واوكاد بعد ها في كلمه ناقصه شي ولا شيوهذا النعم المشور واليس المؤكد انه ...اني راح اغير اشوي عن ذكريات الدراسة وافتح صفحة اسألةمختلفة هي في بالي الحيينان شاء الله انزلهم قريبيلا دموعتنا يالغلا يالفولةسوري ترى كاتبه الاسئلة بالكوكلي <<ول ول هذا مستعجلة وكذايلا باااايووووووووووووو


وليش باااااااااااي وانأ ادري بعد شوي بجاوب ع اسئله ثانيهخلي الباب مفتوح وبلا باي وبلا سي يو

**
*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

هلا والله خيه دموعه 

ياحلو هاللقاء وزينه 
المهم خيه اني وصوني ناس عليش وقالوا هاالله هاالله فيها واني بطبعي إذا وصوني 
على احد احب أتوصى فيه عدل.
أنزين قبل لانبدي بالأسئلة أنتي شخبارش شمسويه شخبار الدراسه وياش؟ 
*السؤال الأول صلي العمود ( أ ) بمايناسبة من العمود ( ب)* 



*( أ )* 
*أمل الظهور* 
*بيسان* 
*أميرة المرح*
*الليل الأليل*
*الولاء الفاطمي*
* ( ب )*
* مرحه* 
* طيبه* 
* كريمه* 
* انانيه*
* حبوبه*

*مو صعب خيه عليش بس توصلي...*

*السؤال الثاني رتبي الكلمات التالية*

*1_ ع – ق – ب – ه*

*2_ ط – ه – ب* 

*3_ ه – ش – ف – ا – ر* 

*4_ ل – د – ع* 

*5_ م – ل – ا* 

*6_ ء – لا – ا* 

*7_ ى – ل – ل – ي* 

*8_ ى – ن – م* 

*9_ ب – ز – ن – ي*

*10_ ة – د – و – ي – م – س – ل – ع – ع – ل – ا* 

*11_ ح – م – ب – ي – ل – ا – ل – ل – ن – ا – ه – م – ج – ي – ا – ل – ا – ج – ل* 

*ياالله خيه قعدي رتبيهم .. ما عطيتش اشياء صعبه بسيطه الكلمات مرررره.*

*السؤال الثالث.. أكملي الفراغات التالية.*

*1_ من ....... منكم ............ فلينم ع الجهة ..........* 

*2_ أمل الظهور تطلق على دمعة الأحزان بـ ..........*

*3_ إذا نسيت ........... تصلي بويش*

*4_ أم الطرمان تعرف لغة ............*

*5_ إذا ضاق خلقك تذكر أيام ...................*

*6_ إذا شفت البلاء قول .....................*

*7_ إذا شفت جارك حسبه في .................* 

*السؤال الرابع .. اختاري الأجابة الصحيحة من بين الأقواس.*

*1_ بنتنا بنت الدلال راكبه فوق لجبال.. إتحارس مركب أبوها.. لا يجروه بلحبال*


*( البيضة _ المقلى _ الدلو )* 

*2_ جيته ولا جاني في السوق لاقاني.. واعمامته خضرة وثوبه اخرساني*


*( الشمس _ الباذنجان _ المكنسة )* 

*3_ جاك كما جاك.. كما جكجكت الغزلان.. كما حنت كما رنت كما السلطان جاك*


*( القبقاب _ الجالبوت _ رمضان )*  


*السؤال الخامس .. صح أو خطأ مع تصحيح الخطأ أن وجد .*

*1_ شهر رمضان طوله 30 وعرضه 30 تخضع له السلاطين ( )* 

*2_ الشمس هي بنتنا يا الوزة في الكوع مرتزة ثوبها الرقراقه وبخنقها القزة ( )*

*3_ الرقبة هل هي دار امحجبة بلحبال.. لا صاغها صايغ ولا نجرها نجار ( )*

*4_ دمعة الأحزان تحب الشاي واجد ( )*

*5_ دمعة الأحزان ماتحب الأسواق نهائي ( )* 

*6_ دمعة الأحزان صديقتها الليل الأليل ( )* 
*السؤال السادس.. هو عن الولاء الفاطمي ..*

*بحكم انش ما شفتيني ومعاش بس بالمنتدى طيب هل يوم انتي سمعتي عن الولاء كلام مني مناك* 

*بصراحه ابي الاجابة وإذا سمعتي كلام شنو هو الكلام ؟ وشنهو رايش بالولاء الفاطمي؟*

*السؤال السابع.. وش يعني الش أسم بشرى ؟*

*ياالله خيه الى اهني حالياً الأسئلة واليي ان شاء الله رجعه* 

*تحياتي.. الولاء الفاطمي.*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*هلا والله بسميتي** ..*
*يوة يوة من عندنا ومن طرق بابنا*
*انها هي اجل سميتي حضرت فحلت اهلا وسهلا بها*
*حي الله دمعة الأحزان** ..*
*الله يحيك يادمعة حزن*
*منووووره اللقاء خيوووه** ..*
*يالله خلينا نبدأ الاسئله**؟؟*
*هو منور وبوجودكم اصلا لو مانتوا مانور*
*يلا نبدا وشنو وراي غير الطق طقه والكتابه*



*1.* *ماذا تفعلي عندما تضيق بك الانفاس .. واين تتواجدي**؟؟*
*عندما تضيق بي الانفاس اما ابكي أو اكتب* 
*اتواجد في غرفتي بحري مع قلمي وورقتي*
*2.* *متى استلمتي آخر هديه .. ومن عند من كانت .. وشنو هالهديه**؟؟*
*اخر هدية استلمتها كان في عيد ميلادي الي راح وكانت من عند صديقتي*
*وشنو هي ورده بس كانت تهبل وتسلم صاحبتها وانأ بعد ربي يسلمني موب انا الي بستقبل*
*3.* *أذكري لنا موقف جميل من ايام الطفوله .. لا زال محفوراً بذاكرتك**؟؟*
*ذكرته من ظمن اسئله امول الي عن الطفوله الي موقفي مع اخوي*
*4.* *لو حصل سوء تفاهم بين امك واختك مثلاً .. وكان أختك على الحق وامك**مصره على رأيها ولو حاولتي تعارضيها راح تزعل منك ..* 
*وطلبت رأيك بالموضوع شنو راح**تسوي؟؟*
* بتوقفي مع اختك والحق وبتزعلي امك ؟؟*
* لو بتظلمي اختك وبتوقفي مع**امك؟؟*
*إذا الموقف كذا بحاول افهم الثنتين وواوضح وجهة نظر كل وحده منهم رضوا كان بها وإذا مارضوا بوقف مع الحق سواء كانت امي ولا اختي*
*ولوزعلت امي عادي موب جديد عليها بتزعل يوم يومين وبعدين بترضى*
*5.* *متى تكوني فى قمة سعادتك وتكوني كالطير المحلق فى**السماء عالياً ؟؟*
*مدري والله بس اكون في هالوضع إذا كنت مرتاحه ومبسوطه ومكيفه* 
*وحاسه حالي طيايرة من الفرح وحتى لو مادري شنو هو السبب*
*<<الله يعين امل تراي امر بهالوضع هاليومين* 
*وامول فاتحه تحقيق تبي تعرف السبب بس انا ماعندي سبب*



*6.* *شنو الكلمة اللي دوم بلسانك ترددينها**؟؟*
*مافي بالي شي حاضر حالي*
*7.* *اذكري لنا اكثر ما يزعجك فى دمعة الاحزان**؟؟*
*مزاجيتها المتقلبه*
*8.* *قولي لي شنو قلتي او شنو شعورك يوم عرفتي ان لك سميه بالصوره**وشبيهه بالاسم ؟؟** <<* *الصرااااااااحه راااااااااااحه** ..*
*شكلي بغير الصورة بس اسمي نوة*
*انا اول مادخلت المنتدى كنت توني لسى مبتدئه ومانتبهت الى اسمك الابعدين ويوم شفته استغربت قلت كيف وشلون وليش مسميه اسمها كذا*
* وشنو هي اسبابها وبتكون زي اسمها ولا مجرد لقب* 
*وبس مع اني اتوقع هالاسماء تعكس شخصية صاحبها وجاني*
* فضول اعرفك أو اشوف الك موضوع كذه أو كذه عشان* 
*بس اتاكد واول مادخلت كان الكل مايفرق بيني وبينك ودوم*
* يسموني دمعه حزن اقول دول مايشوف الالف الي تفرق بينا*
*وحتى يوم حطوا التصويت وانأ ماكنت متواجده كثير* 
*وامول تقولي ترى هالاسبوع عليك قلت لها تراهم مايقصدوني* 
*ويقصدوا دمعة حزن قالت ياحبيبتي دمعة حزن* 
*معاها هالاسبوع يعني انت بعدها وياحلاة اسمكم ورا بعض*
*9.* *شنو انطباعك عن دمعه حزن بصوره عامه من خلال مشاركاتها وردووها**؟؟*
*ممم عندها هيبه واحترام فرضتهم على الكل لانها محترمه حاله*
*حبابه وطيوبه وتكون جد وقت الجد ومزح وقت المزح*
*الله يوفقك ويسعدك* 
*بس اكتفي بهالاسئله** ..*
*واتمنى لج لقاء ممتع مع الاخوة والاخوات** ..*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ياارب** .*
*دمتي بخير** ..*

 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه**حزن*
الله يعطيك الف عافيهوثاااااااانكس ع الحضور الهادئ واسئله هادئه كمان

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*هلا والله بسميتي** ..*
*يوة يوة من عندنا ومن طرق بابنا*
*انها هي اجل سميتي حضرت فحلت اهلا وسهلا بها*
*حي الله دمعة الأحزان** ..*
*الله يحيك يادمعة حزن*
*منووووره اللقاء خيوووه** ..*
*يالله خلينا نبدأ الاسئله**؟؟*
*هو منور وبوجودكم اصلا لو مانتوا مانور*
*يلا نبدا وشنو وراي غير الطق طقه والكتابه*



*1.* *ماذا تفعلي عندما تضيق بك الانفاس .. واين تتواجدي**؟؟*
*عندما تضيق بي الانفاس اما ابكي أو اكتب* 
*اتواجد في غرفتي بحري مع قلمي وورقتي*
*2.* *متى استلمتي آخر هديه .. ومن عند من كانت .. وشنو هالهديه**؟؟*
*اخر هدية استلمتها كان في عيد ميلادي الي راح وكانت من عند صديقتي*
*وشنو هي ورده بس كانت تهبل وتسلم صاحبتها وانأ بعد ربي يسلمني موب انا الي بستقبل*
*3.* *أذكري لنا موقف جميل من ايام الطفوله .. لا زال محفوراً بذاكرتك**؟؟*
*ذكرته من ظمن اسئله امول الي عن الطفوله الي موقفي مع اخوي*
*4.* *لو حصل سوء تفاهم بين امك واختك مثلاً .. وكان أختك على الحق وامك**مصره على رأيها ولو حاولتي تعارضيها راح تزعل منك .. وطلبت رأيك بالموضوع شنو راح**تسوي؟؟ بتوقفي مع اختك والحق وبتزعلي امك ؟؟ لو بتظلمي اختك وبتوقفي مع**امك؟؟*
*إذا الموقف كذا بحاول افهم الثنتين وواوضح وجهة نظر كل وحده منهم رضوا كان بها وإذا مارضوا بوقف مع الحق سواء كانت امي ولا اختي*
*ولوزعلت امي عادي موب جديد عليها بتزعل يوم يومين وبعدين بترضى*
*5.* *متى تكوني فى قمة سعادتك وتكوني كالطير المحلق فى**السماء عالياً ؟؟*
*مدري والله بس اكون في هالوضع إذا كنت مرتاحه ومبسوطه ومكيفه* 
*وحاسه حالي طيايرة من الفرح وحتى لو مادري شنو هو السبب*
*<<الله يعين امل تراي امر بهالوضع هاليومين* 
*وامول فاتحه تحقيق تبي تعرف السبب بس انا ماعندي سبب*



*6.* *شنو الكلمة اللي دوم بلسانك ترددينها**؟؟*
*مافي بالي شي حاضر حالي*
*7.* *اذكري لنا اكثر ما يزعجك فى دمعة الاحزان**؟؟*
*مزاجيتها المتقلبه*
*8.* *قولي لي شنو قلتي او شنو شعورك يوم عرفتي ان لك سميه بالصوره**وشبيهه بالاسم ؟؟** <<* *الصرااااااااحه راااااااااااحه** ..*
*شكلي بغير الصورة بس اسمي نوة*
*انا اول مادخلت المنتدى كنت توني لسى مبتدئه ومانتبهت الى اسمك الابعدين ويوم شفته استغربت قلت كيف وشلون وليش مسميه اسمها كذا وشنو هي اسبابها وبتكون زي اسمها ولا مجرد لقب وبس مع اني اتوقع هالاسماء تعكس شخصية صاحبها وجاني فضول اعرفك أو اشوف الك موضوع كذه أو كذه عشان بس اتاكد واول مادخلت كان الكل مايفرق بيني وبينك ودوم يسموني دمعه حزن اقول دول مايشوف الالف الي تفرق بينا*
*وحتى يوم حطوا التصويت وانأ ماكنت متواجده كثير وامول تقولي ترى هالاسبوع عليك قلت لها تراهم مايقصدوني ويقصدوا دمعة حزن قالت ياحبيبتي دمعة حزن معاها هالاسبوع يعني انت بعدها وياحلاة اسمكم ورا بعض*
*9.* *شنو انطباعك عن دمعه حزن بصوره عامه من خلال مشاركاتها وردووها**؟؟*
*ممم عندها هيبه واحترام فرضتهم على الكل لانها محترمه حاله*
*حبابه وطيوبه وتكون جد وقت الجد ومزح وقت المزح*
*الله يوفقك ويسعدك* 
*بس اكتفي بهالاسئله** ..*
*واتمنى لج لقاء ممتع مع الاخوة والاخوات** ..*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ياارب** .*
*دمتي بخير** ..*

 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه**حزن*
الله يعطيك الف عافيهوثاااااااانكس ع الحضور الهادئ واسئله هادئه كمان

----------


## أمل الظهور

*احلى يالولاء الفاطمي* 

*هههه الووشه احلى* 



*ويش هالاسئلة الرهييبه ويش مهببه لدمووع حراام ماتستاهل الغلا <هلكيها ياشاطرة ياالووشه* 

*موتيني ضحك وربي مع اسألتك الفانتستك* 

**
*شكلها اللي وصتك موب هينه خلتك تطلعي اسئلة رهيبه كذا* 

*ياعلي ماني قادرة اوقف ضـحك* 

*يلا هذه هديتك لاني واعده اللي يهلك دموع اله هدايا وجوائز قيمة* 

*وبما انك من محبي الشاي فإلك مني احلى طقم* 

**

*شاطره وبرافو عليك أسئله جهنميه كثري منها* 

**


*وكاني بعد جايبه الى المُهلكين الى دمووع كيك مافيه منه الا عندي*




***واقدم الى الهالكه معانا تستاهل دموووع عطتنا وجه والله ماقصرت بالاجوبه* 

*الك هديه معتبره ومن محيطك* 

*اليك هذه الكيكه يافوله مافيه منها الا بالاكاديميات والكليات * 

**

*كيكه بشكل كتب علشان تذكري <<ليه انت تنسين * 

*انه وراك مذاكرة وامتحانات ربي يوفقك حبيبتي * 


*نرجع الى استجواب حبيبتنا دمووع* 

*هلا والله* 

*هلا باللي هالكتنا و مطلعه قروني علشان اطلع اسئله* 

*هلا والله باللي مخليتني معسكره على لقائها ليل نهار* 

*وبس القى سؤال انزله هلا ومليون مرحبا* 

*هلا والله بأحلى فوله الى اموله <<ليه هو في غير دموعوو* 

*كيفك شخبارك طمنينا عن دراستك وعن علومك عساها بخير بس* 

*شخبار الوالده واخواتك اختك الغلا اهم شيء حبيبتي اللي بالرياض شخبارها بس* 

*عساها مرتاحه ومستانسه هالله هالله فيها لاتقربي صوبها* 

*كلش ولا بنت الرياض عاد* 



*يلا دموعووو مستعده لهالجزء وكلش تماام* 

*يلا بسم الله* 

*اول سؤال يالغلا كله من يومين كح كح سمعت عنك شيء* 

*ماعرفت انا اضحك ولا ابكي* 

*يقولوا انه مفتاح صندوقك الذهبي بح وضاااع* 

*وسويتي الهم مناااحه بالكليه* 

*وبالعلامه خليتي العامله تطلعه الك* 

*خبرينا دموعووو عن هالخبريه وهاي الموقف ؟*






*2_كذبة نيسان اللي تكلمني عنها في اسئلة بيسان* 

*اللي كانت آخر مرة قلتي فيها آسفه تذكرتي* 

*قلتي انك ندمتي عليها كثير وانبتي ضميرك حيييل عليها ...*

*خاصة انها كانت مع اعز صديقاتك واغلاهم على قلبك* 

*هل كان هذا السبب الوحيد اللي باعد بينكم ولا كانت اسباب* 

*وهذا السبب كان مجرد زيادة بهارات على اللي كان وسبب* 

*فجوة بينكم ؟*





*3_دموعتنا متى توصل العلاقة( الفرنديه ) الى اسماها واحلاها ؟وبما انك مجربه* 

*كيف ومتى نقدر نفهم صديقاتنا من نظرة عين او كلمه وتعرفي اللي يدور في بالهم ؟*



*4_ موعه<<طبعا انت تقولي موعه ناسيه حرف الدال وخطأ املائي لامول لا عيوني هذه تدلوعه جديدة* 

*متى تقول لصديقة من صديقاتها خلاص ستوب* 

*لازم نبتعد عن بعض لانك زعلتيني منك* 

*يعنو بصورة اوضح السؤال يقول* 

*شنو الشيء اللي يزعلك من صديقة وخلاص توصل بينكم* 

*للشيطان الرجيم لدرجة انك تقرري تبتعدي عنها وتياسي منها ؟*






*5_ماذا تعني لدموعتنا هذه الكلمات و الاماكن <<ليه بتغني الأخت* 


*1_كتيف سيتي* 

*2_ مدينة الملاهي* 

*3_مدينة الملاهي النسائية فقط <<بلاش فضايح يااموول هذا اللي بتقوليه* 

*4_ودي اكتب هالمنطقة بس ماني كاتبتنها اخاف تزعلي والله خليها مستورة غضي عيونك عنه بس*

*5_الكلية المحرقة الزريبة العلية الكلكلك كل الطرق تؤدي الى مقر دراستك* 

*6_غرفتك* 

*7_عالم النت* 

*8_ المسن* 

*9_بيتكم* 

*10_غرفتك* 

*11_الامارااات كح كح* 

*12_كح كح كح كح الي هاذي الكح كح الكايبورد* 



*_قلتي الينا انك ماتحبي الحيوانات ولا تربيتهم* 

*وهذا معناه انك فولة حتى في هاي الشيء* 

*قولي النا هذه فطرة ربانية ولا صار الك شيء سبب الك عقدة منهم ؟*


*_دمعه الاحزان كيف هي والمسجات الاحظ عليك فوله حتى في هاي الشيء لازم تضيفي من اضافاتك الحلوه* 
*فهل لديك تأليفات في هاي المجال ولا بس مجرد اضافات ؟*


*يلا عزيزتي الفوله توصي شيء* 

*البشارة خلصت تحقيقي وهلكتي الك* 

*سامحينا على الغثه<<شعقبه* 

*باي* 









































*أنت من صدقك صدقتي اني خلصت* 

*وربي لوعطاني عمر لحد مايسكر اللقاء* 

*وانا اطرح السؤال* 

*بين الفينه والفينه الاخرى <<سرقات كلاميه * 


*يلا ابغى استعدادك يكون اقوى الاسئله الجايه* 

*تراها اسئله مهمه اوي اوي اوي* 

*بايووو يالفوله يالقمر*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*هلا والله بسميتي** ..**يوة يوة من عندنا ومن طرق بابنا**انها هي اجل سميتي حضرت فحلت اهلا وسهلا بها**
**حي الله دمعة الأحزان** ..**الله يحيك يادمعة حزن**
**منووووره اللقاء خيوووه** ..**
**يالله خلينا نبدأ الاسئله**؟؟**
**هو منور وبوجودكم اصلا لو مانتوا مانور**يلا نبدا وشنو وراي غير الطق طقه والكتابه**
**1.* *ماذا تفعلي عندما تضيق بك الانفاس .. واين تتواجدي**؟؟**عندما تضيق بي الانفاس اما ابكي أو اكتب* *اتواجد في غرفتي بحري مع قلمي وورقتي**
2.* *متى استلمتي آخر هديه .. ومن عند من كانت .. وشنو هالهديه**؟؟**اخر هدية استلمتها كان في عيد ميلادي الي راح وكانت من عند صديقتي**وشنو هي ورده بس كانت تهبل وتسلم صاحبتها وانأ بعد ربي يسلمني موب انا الي بستقبل**
**3.* *أذكري لنا موقف جميل من ايام الطفوله .. لا زال محفوراً بذاكرتك**؟؟**ذكرته من ظمن اسئله امول الي عن الطفوله الي موقفي مع اخوي**
**4.* *لو حصل سوء تفاهم بين امك واختك مثلاً .. وكان أختك على الحق وامك**مصره على رأيها ولو حاولتي تعارضيها راح تزعل منك .. وطلبت رأيك بالموضوع شنو راح**تسوي؟؟ بتوقفي مع اختك والحق وبتزعلي امك ؟؟ لو بتظلمي اختك وبتوقفي مع**امك؟؟**إذا الموقف كذا بحاول افهم الثنتين وواوضح وجهة نظر كل وحده منهم رضوا كان بها وإذا مارضوا بوقف مع الحق سواء كانت امي ولا اختي**ولوزعلت امي عادي موب جديد عليها بتزعل يوم يومين وبعدين بترضى**
**5.* *متى تكوني فى قمة سعادتك وتكوني كالطير المحلق فى**السماء عالياً ؟؟**مدري والله بس اكون في هالوضع إذا كنت مرتاحه ومبسوطه ومكيفه* *وحاسه حالي طيايرة من الفرح وحتى لو مادري شنو هو السبب**<<الله يعين امل تراي امر بهالوضع هاليومين* *وامول فاتحه تحقيق تبي تعرف السبب بس انا ماعندي سبب**
**6.* *شنو الكلمة اللي دوم بلسانك ترددينها**؟؟**مافي بالي شي حاضر حالي**
**7.* *اذكري لنا اكثر ما يزعجك فى دمعة الاحزان**؟؟**مزاجيتها المتقلبه**
**8.* *قولي لي شنو قلتي او شنو شعورك يوم عرفتي ان لك سميه بالصوره**وشبيهه بالاسم ؟؟** <<* *الصرااااااااحه راااااااااااحه** ..**شكلي بغير الصورة بس اسمي نوة**انا اول مادخلت المنتدى كنت توني لسى مبتدئه ومانتبهت الى اسمك الابعدين ويوم شفته استغربت قلت كيف وشلون وليش مسميه اسمها كذا وشنو هي اسبابها وبتكون زي اسمها ولا مجرد لقب وبس مع اني اتوقع هالاسماء تعكس شخصية صاحبها وجاني فضول اعرفك أو اشوف الك موضوع كذه أو كذه عشان بس اتاكد واول مادخلت كان الكل مايفرق بيني وبينك ودوم يسموني دمعه حزن اقول دول مايشوف الالف الي تفرق بينا**وحتى يوم حطوا التصويت وانأ ماكنت متواجده كثير وامول تقولي ترى هالاسبوع عليك قلت لها تراهم مايقصدوني ويقصدوا دمعة حزن قالت ياحبيبتي دمعة حزن معاها هالاسبوع يعني انت بعدها وياحلاة اسمكم ورا بعض**
**9.* *شنو انطباعك عن دمعه حزن بصوره عامه من خلال مشاركاتها وردووها**؟؟**ممم عندها هيبه واحترام فرضتهم على الكل لانها محترمه حاله**حبابه وطيوبه  وتكون جد وقت الجد ومزح وقت المزح**الله يوفقك ويسعدك**
**
**بس اكتفي بهالاسئله** ..**
**واتمنى لج لقاء ممتع مع الاخوة والاخوات** ..**
**يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ياارب** .**
**دمتي بخير** ..**

**تحياتي**
**دمعه**حزن*الله يعطيك الف عافيهوثاااااااانكس ع الحضور الهادئ واسئله هادئه كمان

----------


## أمل الظهور

هلا بالغاليه 

يلا مثل ماوعدتك اول ماارجع من بيت عمي الله يرحمه بجي ومعاي اسألتي اللي ماتخلص 

اولا تفضلي :






كان ياماكان وفي أرض التيلتبيز قصدي على أرض شبكه الناصرة 

كانت هناك في استراحة الالعاب دمعه وأمل يلعبون وحركتات مره امل ترمي طماطم على وجه

دموعوو ومره دموعه تصب ماء حار على املوه ومره يعدون وبسلاااااااام وحركتاااات وحماس 

واذا بــ عضو يدخل الاستراحه ويخرب اللعب الحلووو بين دمعه وامل ويقعد يتهزأ بالالعاب كلهم

ويقول عنهم تافهيين وقال كلمه بايخه الى دمعه اتذكرها جيدا ..(دمعة الاحزان بس تبي تزيد مشاركاتها)

اموول بغيرتها على بنات جنسها لم يروق اليها الوضع (ليه يجيب طاري دموع )<<شفتوا غلاها قبل التعرف 

فهاجمت بإحترام (ليه تقول عن دمعه كذا واذا موب عاجبتنك اللعبه موب مجبور )

عند اذن هوجمت امل الظهور ايضا <<احد قال الها تسوي نفسها محامي والله حاله 

رجعت امول تجر اذيال الهزيمه وربماسكنتها غصه مع ضـحكه قائله (ياشين اللقافه صدق)

عند اذن دخلت دموعووو فطبطبت على مشاركة امل قائلة بـ(انا اطلب تدخل امل) 

اموول عاد ماصدقت على الله خخخ خذت التصريح ونهضت بقوة مرة اخرى فهناك من يطلبها للدفاع 

نسوا الموضوع واستمروا باللعب والتحدي وقامت عاد (النقزات ) تروح وتجي <<وياحلاة شماتتهم ثنتينهم 

(خذي طماطه بردي على قلبك بعد الحره ) والثانيه (مشكوره حبيبتي عليها كنت محتاجه الها وجات بوقتها)

ويدخلوا لعبة الماء الحار(وببدله بماء بارد  علشان يبرد على قلبك )

ويدخلوا قول اللي بخاطرك وتبدأ التجمعات السريه وتبدأ كل واحده تخفف على الثانيه 


ويدخلوا قول اللي بخاطرك وتبدأ التجمعات السريه وتبدأ كل واحده تخفف على الثانيه 

هنا كانت البدايه وهنا بدأت شلة الهلاوس في تجميع بعضها البعض 

هنا كان التأسيس اليها كانت 


 بفجريوم السبت 16 _9_2006 ، 23 شعبان 1427 هـ

<<طبعا لاتستغربي وتقولي الفوله اموول تعزني لهدرجه حافظه يوم تعارفنا لا الصراحه راحه 

رجعت الى المشاركه هلكت على مالقيتها <<كلها 5 دقايق ولقيتها


عاد كيف وصلنا الى ايميلات بعض لا احد يسألني ودمووعي لاتفضحينا خليها مستوره هاااا


يلا انطلاقا من هذه المقدمه الهذراويه نبتدأ اسألتنا الى دموعه الهلاوسيه 

وعلينا تذكيرها بان المجاملات لاتدلشارع بيتهم 



اولا اعطينا كيف كانت نظرتك الى امل الظهور قبل هاي الموقف ؟


كيف كان شعورك يوم شفتيني ادافع عنك واحامي عنك <<<الله والدفاع الحين ؟


عطينا رايك وانطباعك عني اللي  رسمتيها الي في اول محادثه ويش قلتي بنفسك هااااا اعترفي ؟



شلة الهلاوس انت قلتيها البدايه كانت منك ومني يعني احنا المؤسسين ليه بس خلتوني انا الزعيم

ولا اميروشه هين بس ايدت اكون الزعيم وزعيمه على منو عليكم بنوتاتي الثلاث هههه 

قولي الي سبب تايدك اكون زعيمه... عمري ترى ماحسيت انه في بيننا مناصب بعد خخخ؟





3_ماشاء الله الله يخلينا لبعض فعلا مثل ماقلتي اول ماتعرفنا على بعض وماسكتنا هذره 

وبسرعه طاحت الميانه والتكاليف بينا وسؤال وجواب وفضول وسوالف وليش وشنو ومنو ووو

فجرتي  رأسي بهذرتك <<مايندرى منو فجر راس الثاني ادري بتقولي كذا 

وانت تقولي انك هاديه وعين الله عليك ..يعني قصدك انا خربتك وخليتك تهذري 

شكلك ماصدقتيها من الله جاتك واحده تشجعك وتطلع المواهب اللي عندك 

ياعيني عليك بس ممكن تقولي السبب ليه انت تقولي هاديه وانا شفت العكس ؟<<بس بصراحه احيانا احيانا هاااا تكوني هاديه ودمك ثقيل كح كح



4_انت تقولي <<ليه بس هي اللي تقول 

احنا نقول انا احنا فوله وانقسمت نصفين ..

على أي اساس ..وفي أي شيء احنا صايرين (فوله ) ادري اشياء وايد بس ذكريهم ؟



5_يوم شفتي المقدمه انت قلتي الي انه جاتك حاله من حالات الهلوسه يعني دموع مع فرحه 

وقلتي الي اني انا (قربت) ...انا عاد ذاك اليوم توني جاييه من طريق وداخله المسن علشانك على وجه الفجر 

وراسي داير ولا سألتك ويش معنى (قربت) ....فالحين شوفي شغلك وشرحيها الي ؟




ويش رأيك بــ أمل الظهور المسناويه يعنو المسن 

كح كح كح كح ويش رأيك بـــ أمل الظهور في الــ <<فهميها عاد مايحتاج اوضح 



الاعضاء يختلفون طبعا شخصياتهم بالمنتدى عن الحقيقه ..مامدى اختلاف امل الظهور بالمنتدى عن امل الظهور بالمسن وبــ الــــ  ...واي واحده فيهم تحسيها مقربه الك اكثر ..وفوله الك اكثر ؟



شنو الشيء اللي ضايقك  وزعلك من امل الظهور عاد يلا لاتقولي مافيه شيء.. المجاملات ماتعرف طريق 


كايبوردك تدري ولا لا  :huh:   ؟ 



كح كح كح انت واميره مسكتو علي فضيحه واحده اللي هي  فضيحة الكايبورد مانسيتوها وهذا انت تذكريني فيها الى هنا ممكن تقولي الفضيحه وتريحني 

ترى تعبت من كثر تهديدكم والوعيد والنقزات  ادري عنكم تقرقع بقلبكم 

وودكم تنتقموا الي بعد ماطلعت فضايحكم ..قوليها يافوله وريحيني من هالنقزات خخخخ....

أنت قوليها وبعدين بدافع عن حالي انا لانه تعرفي ظروفي خخخ :wacko:  


 

امممــ فضيحه نوعا مااا ..

أنت قايله الى  فولتك لو.. لو.. لو.. تلاقيتوا  ..بتأكلي دجاااج...<<<نذر السالفه هااا شهدواا  :amuse:  

ياترى انت قدها ولا موب قدهااا ؟ :toung: 



حبيبتي وغاليتي وفولتي انت قلتي لاتقولي بايووو 


انتظريني فجعبتي ماتزال مملؤه اسئله وفضايح  :wink:  


تشاااووو

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> أموله رجعت بس والله ما أعرف اهلك فيش الخير ويا الهلكة
> 
> ها دموعه توصيني أهلكش لان اموله ماترحم اذا جا الدور عليي
> بس عادي خلها تهلكني اذا اذا جاني الدور
> امولة أنتي وأميرة وبيسان فيكم الخير ماتقصرو بتسالوها مابتخلو عندنا اسئلة نسألها
> ماني عارفة اطلع حتي سؤال واحد
> بتزيدي زيدي يأمولة عادي وش اسوي علي نياتي ماخالف ها صاروو 100 عجل
> لاتزيدي تكفي مادري من وين بطلعي هل100 سؤال اني علي سؤال واحد مو راضي يطلع مخي جيممم
> مو جيم اصلن اعناد فيش مابغا اسئل دموعة بس للعناد أجي علي راسي أتزيدي في هلئسئلة ئلي مادري من وين تطلع
> ...



هلا والله بالوحيده الي كسرت خاطرها
هلا بهزورتنا
كيفك وكيف الاستعداد معاك
اما امول خلها توصي قد ماتبي وانت خليك ع موقفك ولا تحطي ولا سؤال
اصلا هي ماخلت الى احد يسال ماشاء الله عليها
مستلمه الدور تفر في هالكور واي سؤال يطلع من عندها نزلته بس الله يعيني
اما انت سواء هلكتينيولا لا فامول مابتقصر بتهلكك اسئليني انا
يلا اخليك واروح اشوف اسئله امول
سي يووو

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*هايات موعتنا كيفك وشنو علومك وشحالك**؟؟* 

*اهلين بالفولى امول انا بخير دامك بخير*

*ودموعتنا شكلك**تعبانه ويه عليي بس ماكووو رحمة* 
*لا والله تعبك وتعهبم راحه الي اخاف بس انت الي تعبانه من* 


*الاسئله ومن فر هالكور كل خمس دقايق*
*انا قلت الك متلهفة**اشوفك تطالبيننا بالرحمة وتصرخين بأعلى صوتك* 
*تترجينا نخفف عليك الاسئلة اشوي** <<**بس شكله حلم**ابليس بالجنة* 
*موب قايلة انا لكم**ماتحب تترجى احد ومستحيل* 
*يا دو ووب تقول**الرحمة زينه وتطلع كذا منها ماتقصد تترجى ولا شيء* 
*يابنت يافولة نفسي تترجي وتقولي**اموووول فولتي الرحمة ارحميني تعبت دخت* 
*(**يداي متورمتان ) اه تعبت يا لهوي**خففي اسألتك اشوية بس* 
*آه تعبت يااموول**خلاص بسك هلكة بسك اسئلة اسأليني شفيها مسنجريا* 
*اموول يالغلا تكفين خلاص تعبت**<<انت ايش قلت حلم ابليس في الجنه*  


*يعني احلمي انا اطلب منكط الرحمه*


*الا مافيك الا**تتغلي ايه معليش اسبوع بس وبتعب فيه وتعبكم راحه* 
*عادي اللي بيرحم بيرحم من نفسه**مايحتاج اترجاه* 
*زين بعد طلعتي حتفظه كلامي وعارفه ايش بقول* 
*بس تصدقي كلام بس دمووع تراي على فكرة احب شخصية البنوته اللي كذا* 
*قوية وماتترجى وتتغلى**دووووم* 
*تبغي تعرفي ليه**؟؟*
*لا مابي*
*تقولي ليه ؟؟*
*قلت الك مابي اعرف*
*معروفة ليه**؟؟* 
*بعلمك طيب لا تاكليني*
*ليش قالوا الك عني وحش اكل لحوم البشر*
*لأنه هالصفات التغلي وعدم الترجي**فيني فأكيد بعجب بصفاتي* 
*الفولات مايطلعون الا زي بعض والصفات نفسها* 
*يلا( دموعشة ) قبل لانبتدء مرحلة من**التعب والهلكة حزري فزري امولشة ويش جايبة لغلاها**دمووع* 
*شنو دموعشه شنو قاعده تسوين تحضري جن اخاف <<شعوذه ذي* 
*حزر فزر امول جايبه معاها ايه*
*شيء نشترك في حبه* 
*تفضلي السنكرس الف صحة وهني على**قلبك* 




*يوة يوة سنكرس امول جايبه الي سنكرس*


*والله جوعانه ويوم شفته شبعت>>تعب الحفله الي* 


*عندي مخليني حتى ماشتهي اطالع فيه*

*ادري السنكرس ماينوكل كذا لحاله**علشان كذا جايبة الك كافي** <<**موب لله.... علشان تسهرك لاخر الليل* 
*وينه دليني عليه ابي اريح اعصابي وجسمي شوي والله هلكت*  


*من هالحفله هاي حفله وكذا الله يعينا وقت العرس*





*الآن أسئلة عامه كوكتيل متنوعه عن حياتك وعن شخصيتك عن المنتدى عن**صديقاتك* 


*1*
*بماذا تدافع عن نفسها دمعة الاحزان**عندما توجه اليها هذه الاقاويل*
*وهل هي مجرد كلمات**واتهامات ام توجد فعلا بشخصيتها واذا كانت موجوده بالفعل هل تعجبك*
*ومنو قالها**الك**:* 
*مغرورة** :*
*مممم فيني احيانا واحيانا اجيبه عناد في ناس اطلع كل الغرور الي عندي* 


*تعجبني وقت للمعاند*


*قالها كثير اهلي عندي بنات لما كنت في المدلاسه دوم يقولوها*
*متكبرة** :*
*لا لا مااتوقع انها فين ي اكتبر على شنو ع الجمال اليوسفي* 


*ولا على مال قارون*
*رومانسية** :*
*حيييييييل وتعجبني هالصفه فيني* 


*منو قالها كل البنات قالوها الي*
*احم فيك نوعا من الرباشة=الدفاشة**=**الطفاقة* 


*عندي الرباشه في الوقت الي يستدعي اتربش فيه*

*متقلبة**المزاج**:*
*اغلب الاحيان ومن قالها انا اشهد ع نفسي والبنات صاروا يقولوها*
*عندك كبرياء رهيييب** :_* 
*مممم يعني عندي ومااحد قالها الي غيرك* 
*_**دموعه انت قلتي**انك تغيرتي وقبل لاتقولي انا لاحظت تغيير جذري في شخصيتك* 
*فجاة كذا بعد**الاختبارت يعني غبتي وكانك كنت في حرب وصراع مع دمعه**الحزينه* 
*المكتئبة ورجعتي بحله جديدة فهاهي**دموعه تتبتسم وتضحك واللي لافت انتباهي زوود* 
*انك متفائلة**بزيادة بعد ماكانت كلامتك يأس ودوم متكدرة حتى لو تكلمنا معاك عن احزاننا كنتي* 
*تتأذين من الدنيا وتتأففين منها بس**الحين لا ماشاء الله اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 
*غيييير اذا اشتكينا وحزنا اوووه**تطلع الكلمات السنعه الحركوتاتية* 
*فيها تفائل**وتصبرينا وتقولي الدنيا حلوة عشوها** ..**>>لان مايحس بحلاوتها الا الي فقدها* 
*بصراحه بصراحه**بصراحه صرتي اكثر غموض من ذي قبل**<<من شنو الغموض بعد*

----------


## بيسان

هلا والله بدمووع
رجعت والله مع تاااخير 
بس وش نسووي
كل هذي رحمه مني
 :wink:   :wink:  
ان شااء الله استمتعتي باللقاء
وماهلكناااش  :toung:  

يالله تفضلي باقه اسئلتي 
1- في أي المواقف تثبت دمووعه وجودها و تترك بصمتها ؟؟؟
2-أفضل كتاب قرأته الى حد الآن ؟ 
3-في لحظات الفرح كيف تعبري عن فرحك ؟؟
4-. من هو العضو او العضوة الغائب الذي بودكِ لو انه موجود الان ؟؟
5-من هو الشخص الذي تتخذيه قدوه لك وتحبي أن تكوني مثله ؟؟ 
6- ما هي قناتكِ المفضلة ؟
7-من يتصف من أعضاء شبكة بتلك الصفات التالية :
النشيط
المتواضع 
العطاء المستمر
المهمل
المرح
السريع الغضب
صاحب الفكر الممتاز
الطيب
الخدوم 



ان شااء الله ماثقلنا عليش بالاسئله
والله يعطيك الف الف عاافيه
والله يرزقك ان شااء الله بولد الحلال الا يستاهلك
دعوواتي لك بالتوفيق

بيســــــ بيسووووووووووووــــــــــــان

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*ترى ماسر هذا التغيير العجيب الغريب المفاجيء عطيني اسبابه ليش لويه*

*لماذا عللي واي**؟لاتقولي الي بس كذا حبيت اتغير ماراح اصدقك* 
*والغموض اللي احسه انه تعمق فيك**بزيادة بعد التغيير هل احد قال الك ولا بس**انا*

*هالسؤال يمكن يبي اله هذرة وايد وانأ راسي بينفجر من هالحفله بس نحاول*
*شوفي يامولتي العزيزة انت ربطتي تغير بقبل الامتحانات*
*وانا في هالفترة صار الي موقف مع اعز صديقه عندي*
*في لحظتها بس تاكدت آن الدنيا ماتستاهل عشان نزعل انفسنا* 
*عشانها وانها ماتسوى*
*وحتى ناسها مايستاهلون وحتى لو كانوا اقرب الناس لنا انا في*
*هالفترة يمكن مااهتميت بالموقف بس اثر فيني وافكر فيه بس احاول*
*اطنشه بس في يوما ما في وحده عزيزة وغاليه على قلبي*
*ارسلت الي مسج انت قريته في بوح الخواطر وهالمسج غيرني*
*تماما لان صاحبته بعيده حيل بالمسافه عني بس قريبه من قلبي حييل*
*مدري كيف حست فيني ع الرغم انا مابيت الى احد هالمرة* 
*ولا تكلمت مع احد عن الموقف بس هي كيف حست مدري* 
*بس هذا يسمى توارد خواطر واول ماقريته دمعت عيني وصرت افرق بين الاثنتين*
*وصرت اشوف حياتي كيف ماشيه وكيف انا تاعبه حالي* 
*بحالي بعدها كتبت الخاطرة وجلست مع نفسي شوي*
*وغيرت كل قوانينها ونظرتي للحياة وبديت من جديد*
*اما هالتغير لحظتها بنت معاي وطبعا الليل الاليل بس هالبنت* 
*ربطت تغيري باني احب وان الحب هو الي غيرني*
*بعدين حكيت لها السالفه وافتنعت* 



*_* *دموعه انت قلتي انه تغيرك وصل لثلاثة ارباع الطريق*

*كويس كثيييير مع انه ماشاء الله توه**التغيير صار اله من اسبوعين*
*او ثلاثة تقريبا* 
*ماهي العقبات اللي واجهتك وانت**تفكري بالتغيير*
*ابد ولا شي بس كنت افكر بعقل ورويه وافكر صح وموب زي* 
*كل مرة افكر وارجع انتكس*



*وشنو اول الاشياء قررتي**تغيريها*
*قررت اغير نظرتي للحياة وانظر لها بمنظار احلى واكبر واوسع*



*واول الاشياء قدرتي**تغيريها*
*كفايه ضحكتني صارت من قلب* 
*وشنو اهم الاشياء اللي غيرتيها*
*شنو فرق بين هالسؤال والسؤال الي قبل*



*شنو الربع اللي تحاولي تكمليه**وتتوقعي شنو الاهداف والعقبات ا*
*للي المفروض تتعديها علشان توصلي*
*ول ول حشى موب اسئله هذي كاني قاعده في مقالبه سينمائيه* 
*الي يقول بيكتبوا قصه حياتي من ورا هالاسئله*
*واهداف وعقبات ومدري ايش<<ها متى الكتاب بالاسواق*
*للشاطيءبامان*
*الله يقدرني واوصل اله*
*منو اول الملاحظين عليك بالتغيير*
*انت الليل الاليل وبنت الفضل وباقي الشله بس انتو اكثر*
*منو بصراحه عطاك دافع كبيير**وكبيييييير وكبييييير لهذا التغيير* 
*<<**دليني عليه**ابغى اشكره واعلن اله امتناني وفرحتي بهالتغييير* 
*ااشكري كل من يعز ويود دمووع*
*لان لهم دور كبير وحتى لو هم موب حاسين فيه*
*كفايه انهك كانوا يتحملوا مزاجيتي المتقلبه*
*كيف كان احساس اللي حولك بهالتغيير* 
*البيت والاهل*
*طبعا ماحسوا لاني ماحسسهم*
*اني حزينه وزعلانه*
*صديقات الكلية*
*احساسهم حلو وحسوا اني تغيرت وحلو التغيير*
*فصاروا يشوفوني اكثر من قبل اضحك والسخر واعلق ولا اهتم لاحد*
*صديقاتك*
*مدري إذا حسوا فيه ولا لا ني ماشوفهم كثير* 
*وتجمعاتنا قليله بحكم الدراسه وظروفهم*



*صديقات النت*

*والله شكلهم والله اعلم والظاهر وربما ومايبي*
*ويمكن انهم حسوا فيه لدرجة انهم فاتحين تحقيق وياي هنا وبالماسنجر* 

*كيف تحسي بهالشعور تحسي انك ضايعه**بعالمك الجديد* 

*ولا تحسي انك تعودتي عليه وتأقلمتي**بسرعه عليه* 

*مراحل اللي مريتي فيها عند التغيير**أي واحده منهم كانت* 
*اصعب شيء عليك وتتوقعي الربع بما انه* 
*هو المرحلة الاخيرة بتكون اصعب ولا**بتتجاوزيها تمااام ؟* 
*لا والله ماحسيت اني ضايعه ولا بحس إذا انا مقررة وعندي عزيمه بهالشي* 
*شوفي انا إذا ابي اسهل الشي فاسهله وإذا بصعبه بصعبه فالمرحله*
*الخيرة آن شاء الله تكون سهله*
*لاني بديت شي ولازم انهيه*
*اما المراحل الي مريت فيها ابد ولاشي لان فترة تغيري صادفت* 
*فترة امتحاناتي فما فكرت بالموضوع كثير*
*فتركته كذا هو يحل نفسه بنفسه وكنت الحظ البنت<بنت الفضل<*
*دوم تسال ليش وشنوالي تغير*
*واف انا بايش ارد عليها وتفهم انا ماحبيت اقول لها من البدايه*
*لانها ماتعرف ولشي عني*
*يعني علاقتنا سطحيه موب داخله للعنميق وبجي وبقول لها* 
*على كل شي صعبه**بس بعدين لماربطت تغيري بالحب قلت اوة هالبنت بتاخذ فكرة غلط* 
*عني جلست انا والليل الاليل وتناقشنا بالموضوع وقررت اني اقول لها*
*على جزء بسيط بس وقلت لها بس بجد انصدمت لانها عايشه بالعسل* 
*ولاتدري ايش يدور بالدنيا واجي انا واقول لها كلام زي هذا راحت فيها*

*_الموسيقى الكلاسيك او الرومانسية او الحزينة شنو الاقرب الى قلب دموعتنا وهل تحبي موسيقى* 

*معينة ..مع ذكر اسمها ؟*

*والله كل الي ذكرتيهم احب اسمعهم اما موسيقى معينه نوة*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

أقول دموعه كأنك ناسيه اسئلتي وتاركتهم على جنب 

ياالله جاوبي عليهم >>> خلاص زعلت  :noworry:  

*هلا والله خيه دموعه 

ياحلو هاللقاء وزينه 
**
**المهم خيه اني وصوني ناس عليش وقالوا هاالله هاالله فيها واني بطبعي إذا وصوني 
على احد احب أتوصى فيه عدل.
أنزين قبل لانبدي بالأسئلة أنتي شخبارش شمسويه شخبار الدراسه وياش؟*

*السؤال الأول صلي العمود ( أ ) بمايناسبة من العمود ( ب)*





*( أ )* 
*أمل الظهور* 
*بيسان* 
*أميرة المرح*
*الليل الأليل*
*الولاء الفاطمي*
*( ب )*
*مرحه* 
*طيبه* 
*كريمه* 
*انانيه*
*حبوبه*

*مو صعب خيه عليش بس توصلي...*

*السؤال الثاني رتبي الكلمات التالية*

*1_ ع – ق – ب – ه*

*2_ ط – ه – ب* 

*3_ ه – ش – ف – ا – ر* 

*4_ ل – د – ع* 

*5_ م – ل – ا* 

*6_ ء – لا – ا* 

*7_ ى – ل – ل – ي* 

*8_ ى – ن – م* 

*9_ ب – ز – ن – ي*

*10_ ة – د – و – ي – م – س – ل – ع – ع – ل – ا* 

*11_ ح – م – ب – ي – ل – ا – ل – ل – ن – ا – ه – م – ج – ي – ا – ل – ا – ج – ل* 

*ياالله خيه قعدي رتبيهم .. ما عطيتش اشياء صعبه بسيطه الكلمات مرررره.*

*السؤال الثالث.. أكملي الفراغات التالية.*

*1_ من ....... منكم ............ فلينم ع الجهة ..........* 

*2_ أمل الظهور تطلق على دمعة الأحزان بـ ..........*

*3_ إذا نسيت ........... تصلي بويش*

*4_ أم الطرمان تعرف لغة ............*

*5_ إذا ضاق خلقك تذكر أيام ...................*

*6_ إذا شفت البلاء قول .....................*

*7_ إذا شفت جارك حسبه في .................* 

*السؤال الرابع .. اختاري الأجابة الصحيحة من بين الأقواس.*

*1_ بنتنا بنت الدلال راكبه فوق لجبال.. إتحارس مركب أبوها.. لا يجروه بلحبال*



*( البيضة _ المقلى _ الدلو )*


*2_ جيته ولا جاني في السوق لاقاني.. واعمامته خضرة وثوبه اخرساني*



*( الشمس _ الباذنجان _ المكنسة )*


*3_ جاك كما جاك.. كما جكجكت الغزلان.. كما حنت كما رنت كما السلطان جاك*



*( القبقاب _ الجالبوت _ رمضان )* 



*السؤال الخامس .. صح أو خطأ مع تصحيح الخطأ أن وجد .*

*1_ شهر رمضان طوله 30 وعرضه 30 تخضع له السلاطين ( )* 

*2_ الشمس هي بنتنا يا الوزة في الكوع مرتزة ثوبها الرقراقه وبخنقها القزة ( )*

*3_ الرقبة هل هي دار امحجبة بلحبال.. لا صاغها صايغ ولا نجرها نجار ( )*

*4_ دمعة الأحزان تحب الشاي واجد ( )*

*5_ دمعة الأحزان ماتحب الأسواق نهائي ( )* 

*6_ دمعة الأحزان صديقتها الليل الأليل ( )* 
*السؤال السادس.. هو عن الولاء الفاطمي ..*

*بحكم انش ما شفتيني ومعاش بس بالمنتدى طيب هل يوم انتي سمعتي عن الولاء كلام مني مناك* 

*بصراحه ابي الاجابة وإذا سمعتي كلام شنو هو الكلام ؟ وشنهو رايش بالولاء الفاطمي؟*

*السؤال السابع.. وش يعني الش أسم بشرى ؟*

*وزياده عليهم دي الأسئلة*

* السؤال _ ولله الأسماء الحسنى فأدعوه بها.. 99 اسم عدديهم؟*
* السؤال الثاني .. اكملي.*
* 1_ عدد الحروف الهجائيه ...... وهي أ- ب - ت - ...................................... كمليهم الين _ ي _*
* 2_ الأرقام عدديهم من 1- 2- 3 - 4 - ..................................................  ... الين 100*
* 3_ ياالله قولي اليي الحروف بالأنجليزي من A الين Z ؟*
* السؤال الثالث.. اتكلمي عن التخصص اللي انتي تدرسيه بصوره عامه ؟* 
*  وياالله ابي اجابات كامله زين..*

* مع تحياتي ... الولاء الفاطمي *

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*_* *دمعه** .....*


*عيشي معي هذا الحلم** .....<<<**اوووف من**هالاحلام* 
*يلا نعيش معاك ايش ورانا*
*عيش الحياة بحاوها وبمرها وباحلامها كمان*
*ترى هذا الحلم**امنية بالنسبة الي وبشوف ياانسه فولة انت تحلمي بعد فيه ولا*
*الله يحقق كل امانيك يارب* 
*طيب مع الحلم**يقول*
*ماذا يقول هالحلم* 

*دمعه تزوجت وربي وفقها*
*قلنا الك بعدها وقت*
*<<**عاجبني هالاماراتي*
*عاجبك تراه زين وحلو بس مو كأنك متزوجه شكلي بشتكي عليك*
*جابت بنات وصبيان* 

*ايوا خلفت صبيان وبنات* 
*البنوتات ياعيني عليهم وهذا حلمي ترى هاااا صارت**اعمارهم بين 17 و 24**...* 
*هم ملتمين حولك** ..**ياترى كيف بتكون جلستك معاهم ...وهم بنات فاهميين الدنيا نصف نصف**وواعيات* 
*وبما انك بنوته وبنفس العمر الآن كيف بتتعاملي معاهم**وكيف بتربيهم* 
*وبرأيك كيف الام وشلون تتقرب من بنتها وتكون صديقة**الها وتحتضنها بمشاعرها* 
*واحساسها قول وفعل*
*الله يعطيك البنوتات الحلوات يارب*
*اما لو كان عندي صبيان وفتيات حلوات <طبعا طالعين علي<ادري بتقولي زاد الغرور*
*فلو عندي بعيشهم في احلى هنا واحلى حياة وبكون لهم موب بس أم* 
*لا وصديقه وحنونه عليهم اسمعهم وهم بعد يسمعوني عشان مانكون* 
*اغراب ببيت واحد ولا اكون اخر من يعلم بالي يصير معاهم وانأ ادري* 
*بالدنيا انها ماترحم وانت قلت 17 وهذا السن تكون البنت محتاجه امهما* 
*اكثر من غيرها لان لو صارت لها مشكله ولاشي بتحتاج حضن دافي يدفيها* 
*ويد ناعمه تمسح دمعتها وغير كذا بتحتاج نصيحة حببابتها امهم موب نصيحه* 
*صديقتها لانهم سنهم واحد وافكارهم وحده ولسى ماخبروا الحياة عدل*
*اما كيف تكون الام قريبه من صديقتها إذا تبي الام تبي بنتها تثق فيها خلي* 
*الام هي بالاول تفتح قلبها لبنتها وإذا فتحته وتكلمت معاها عن حياتها*
*حتى البنت بتثق في امها وبتلجا لها في كل صغيرة وكبيرة* 
*ونبغى رأيك بعد كيف البنت تحاول تتقرب من امها**اذا كانت الام* 
*بعيدة عنها وتعيد بناء العلاقة من جديد*
*شوفي البنت إذا ماشافت اقدام من الام نفسها وتشيجع منها ماراح*
*تتقرب منها ولو تقربت مرة ومرتين والام ردت عليها وتقول لها* 
*بلا خرابيط وبلا عفسه ومدري ايش في هالوقت البنت بتصيب بخيبه*
*كبيرة وبتزعل اكثر من زعلها من المشكله وراح تفكر امي ليش كذا* 
*ليش موقريبه مني وامي ليش ماتعرف اني بحاجتها وليش وليش بيدور*
*الف سؤال ببالها* 

*انت بالحلم عندك بنات واولاد كيف بتعلميهم**وبتزيدي التواصل بينهم وتعلميهم كيف يترابطوا مع بعضهم* 
*ويحبوا بعضهم ويكونوا حنونيين على بعضهم وبرايك*
*كيف الاخت تكسب اخوها* 
*ونبغى بعد رأيك كيف**الاخو يكسب اخته وبعد نبغى رأيك كيف* 
*لو كانت علاقتهم موب ذاك الزود* 
*كيف ممكن تتصلح**؟؟* 
*شوفي طالما الام قريبه من عيالها وقريبه حييل اكيد راح تحاول*
*يكونا عيالها بعد قراب من بعض لان في اشياء ماتنقال للام مو يعني* 
*ماتنقال يقوموا يخبوا لا بس فيه اشياء تنحرج الوحدة تتكلم فيها فتلجا*
*الى اختها وتسولف معاها بحكم انهم قريبات لبعض ها فهمتي ولا لا* 
*دموعه تحبي اعمارهم يكونوا متباعده ولا متقاربة**من بعض يعني كم سنة تتمني تكون بينهم**؟* 

*احب يكونوا متاقتربين بس مو كلش يعني الفرق بينهم 3 سنوات أو 4* 
*عشان يعرفوا يفهموا بعض موب واحد عمرة عشر سنوات والثاني* 
*خمس سنوات دول ماراح يقوبوا من بعض*  
*دودو لو واحدة من بناتك لاسمح الله غلطت مع اني**متأكده من* 
*تربيتك كيف بتكون* 
*وكيف هي بتصير اوكي**وتمام**<<وايش دراك بتربيتي انا لسى ماربيت* 

*ترى كيف شعورك اتجاهها وكيف بتعاقبيها وهل تعتقدي**انه الظروف* 
*اللي خلتها تغلط هي السبب* 
*وكيف تبني ثقتها من**جديد وكيف بتساعديها تخطي هذه المرحلة الصعبة* 
*وتتوقعي بتقدري تثقي فيها من جديد والوضع يكون اوكي**؟* 


*لو وحده غلطت اول شي بسئلها عن الغلط نفسه وليش سوته* 
*وماراح اقول لها شي وبوقف معاها الى زين تخلص مشكلتها وبعد ماتخلص راح احاسبها* 
*واسئلها ليش سوت كذا وعن اساب الي غلطت فيها وبعدها بهزئها*
*بكلمتين تهزها هز بس ماتوقع اني اعاقبها لان العاقاب ماينفع ويمكن*
*بهالعقاب ترجع وتغلط نفس الغلط وبعدها راح اتكلم معاها بصيغه الام* 
*الحنون الي خايفه على بنتها واخذها بصدري وتاكلم معاها وراح احسسها* 
*آن ثقتي فيها مااتهزت بس صورتها شوي صار عليها غبار وهي بطريقتها* 
*تشيل هالغبار لو تبي وربي لو كل أم تعاملت مع بنتها كذاوربي البنت ماراح* 
*تفكر انها تغلط غلط صغير كفايه آن امها محسستنها بالثقه والامان*
*ادري بتقولي فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه بس انا معاك بس موب في كل شي* 
*في اشياء نفقدها في حياتنل لكن نعوضها بشي ثاني*
*ادري طولت بالكلام بس لكل مقام مقال*

 

*الى هنا اقول الك**سي يووو ونلتقي بأسئلة جديدة وعامة بعد*

*تراي كاتبتنهم وجيت**بنزلهم مرة واحده* 
*بس لاني حنونه عليك**<<ايه الحنان يقطر وماني قادرة المه* 
*بتنازل اشوي اشوي بس<<وليش تتنازلي نزليهم كلهم مرة وحده* 
*يمكن بعدين يطلع معاك اسئله ثانيه* 
*وبجي اخر الليل بعون الله* 
*ومعاي الباقي* 
*الا اذا يضايقك وجودي هذا شيء آخر* 
*افااااااااااااا بس افااااااااا شنو يضايقني*
*واذا ارض صفحات اللقاء ماشالتك عيوني تشيلك*

*بايووو ، مع السلامة ،الى**اللقاء*
*باي ، بامان الله**،وياك الله ومحمد وعلي**قلت الك خلي الباب مفتوح لأنه ماراح يتسكر الا إذا تسكر اللقاء*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*ههههههههههههههههههههه**
**وليش كل هالضحك امور**عساها دوم وماتفارقك**احلى**لقااء**
**واحلى اكششششششن**
**واحلى**عصير**
**من زعيمتنا هههههههههه**
**ابغى**اللي على منجى لو سمحتي** ..**
**بيسووه دموعووه تراه محجووز اح**اح يعنووو** ..**اكيد احلى لقاء إذا انا دمووع صاحبته شور حلو <<بيجيبني** طشار اوة اوة خليني احمي نفسي من العين ملح وشبه* *وعود في عين ولا بلاش**وتعالي شنو المانجو الك انا الي حجزته قبلك ثاني شي* *انا الي ارد واتعب في الاجابه انت ايش يدخلك**والله حاله يعني ماطاحت عينك الا ع المانجو**والله حاله**هاا دموعووه**
**اجل اميرووه قلم مرجووج**ومهستر**ايوا مرجوجه ترجين رج ربي يوفقك ويسعدك**
**هههه عجبتنيني**
**ولالا بعد**
**خخ اسم على مسمى ويخفي شي بين**جنباته .. وفاهمه قصدش**
**كح كح .. يعني ويش .. خخ .. امزح** ..* *والله محلله رهيبه**والله لو دخلت تربيه خاصه بعرف احلل كل الي فيك بس يلا بعدني لاحقه**اخذ دراسات عليا فيه<<ماخذها الا إذا حجت البقر ع قرونها انا* *ابي متى الفكه اخذ دراسات هذا الي نافصني**
**ويلي ويلاااه**هههههههه من خينا ومشرفنا ابو باسم**
**ضحكني مووت .. والله وطلعت شلة الهلاوس مهي هينه* *ومعروفه على نطاق**واسع خخ .. جابها صح خينا**
**ياهوو ضحك اللي ضحكته** .. ..* *ههههههه من جد مو قادره ..* *الله لا يحرمنا من بعض قوي امين**
**قولي اميييين .. هااااااا بقوووووووه ما**سمعت**
**اصصص ووجع النااس ناايمين**خخخ**اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب**اوة اوة بشويش نسيت الناس نايمه امول ماترضى تقول اسم* *اخوها ذا ولا نتعيلف فيه**خلاص امومين اريح وبشوووويش لاحد يسمعنا**
**المهم**
**حباابوه**
**جايبه لش كم سؤال**
**حلوين**
**صغيروونين... بس متفرعين ... يللا**يللا**حلوين وصغيرون بس متفرعين**
**تيييت تيت بيب ..ححححححح.. واحلى**بااك لأموووره** ..**
**هلا وغلا**بدمووعه.. ويش يفكش من اميروه بس**..* *شنو يفكني من امور ومن غيرها**
**اليوم حضرتي**طيبه .. هاا شويه بسئلش بس كم سؤال**....* *>>* *كح وكل سؤال يتفرع**منه عدة اسئله خخ**..**<<الله الله ع الطيبين ربي يوفقهم وكل سؤال يتفرع ها*
*ــ بعد ما تابعتي قصة اميروه .. ويش اكثر موقف فطسش**ضحك..؟؟. وويش اكثر موقف صيحش من جد ؟؟**اكثر شي ضحكني العربه وربي ماقدرت عليها موتتني ضحك ولو احد* *معاي بقول هذا نجنت وقعدت**اما اكثر شي بكاني هو موت اخوها صادق ماتحملت الي كانت فيه**ــ برايش وين احلى تقري القصه بالعاميه مع وجود**تعليقات تبين لش ردة فعل الكاتب من المواقف .. والا بالعاميه بدون تعليقات** .**؟؟....والا بالفصحى تكون احلى؟؟**حلاة القصه بالعاميه وبالفصحى بس بالعاميه ومع التعليقات ياحلوها**ــ هل تتابعي قصص وروايات عالنت اذكري لي كم وحده**اذا قريتي .. وايهم عجبتش اكثر ..؟؟. وايهم مللتش او كان لش عليها انتقادات**؟؟**قريت زفوني لقبيري قمر خالد قريت قصه سعوديه بس ماعجبتني* *عشان كذا مو ذاكره اسمها* *ويعني قريت شي وشويه**واكثر شي عجبتني قمر خالد كانت روعه**ــ ويش رايش بقصتي .. ابغى انتقاد مو مدح .. لا**تقولي* *مافي يللا بسرعه سمعيني..؟؟**قصتح حلوة حييل وتجمع بين الجانب المرح الي عندك والجانب الثاني**وقصتك في كل حقله كانت تعكس النفسيه الي انت فيها* *ــ مدى او نسبه حماسش لقصه جديده من تحت ديات**اميروه؟؟**والله متحمسه كثير وخيتي فايلت كل فترة تسال ها صديقتك مانزلت* *قصه جديده ماكتبت شي جديد اقول لها لا * *تقول الي متى  يلا خليها تكتب شي جديد وبسرعه**ــ ويش رايش بأميروه " صفات سلبيه حسيتيها**فيها..؟؟"..... "* *حللي شخصيتها من منظورش الخاص ",, عاادي قولي الصراحه** نووو بربلم**تراها ما تزعل بالعكس**
**تسرها اي لفتة نظر خلها تتعدل احسن**ليها خخ؟؟**ولا انا لو بقول شي بخاف منك ومن زعلك وادري فيك ماتزعلي**بس شي سلبي فيك بشوف بذكر سلبي شلبي والله مااذكر أو** يمكن مافيه بس لو ذكرت أو طلع عندي راح اقولك عليه**ــ في الحياه تلاقي اشخاص يتشابهوا في الطباع سبحان**العظيم تقولي توأم صفات.. فمين بحياتش توأمش بالصفات.؟؟. " مو شرط توأم متطابق خخ**ممكن وجود اختلافات"؟؟**يشبهني بالصفات انت فيك شوي مني امول وصديقتي والليل الاليل** صرنا ناخذ من بعض يعني فيكم شوي مني وانأ اخذ شوي منكم**ــ شي أو غرض غالي عليش ومحتفظه فيه وتحسي استحاله**تفرطي به مهما كان السبب وايا كان هالغرض؟؟**دفتر مذكراتي طبعا**ــ ويش لون غرفتش.. خخ كذا لقافه لا تسئليني ليش** ..* *وهل انتي لحالش فيها والا معاش خوات .. ولو معاش خوات هل تتمني لحالش .. وكيف تتمني**تكون مملكتش الصغيره**
**"* *مملكه صغيره" = غرفتي .. على قولة**اميروه " ؟؟**وليش هالسؤال عن الغرفة لونها ازرق بلون البحر**وانأ لوحدي وفكه من هالخوات الي مايجيبوا الا الضغط والسكر**كيف تكون تكون كلها خيال ورومنسيه وناعمه ورقيقه**وإذا انت تسميها مملكتك انا اسميها صندوق اسراري*
*ــ في الغرفه لكل شخص شي يحبه ناس تحب شموع ,,** ناس**كرسي هزاز " نزاز" ناس تحب تحف ولوحات.. ناس تحب ورود ...** وناس وناس .. ياترى ويش**اللي تحبه**
**دموعه في مملكتها الصغيره؟؟**احب يكون فيها كرسي هزاز لأنه بيريحني ليش أي دونت*
*وبس وخلاص بس ما اوعدش انش ما**تشوفي رقعه وجهي هاا ..** ها .. يمكن استنحس وارجع لش ما يندرى** ..* *
**ومنوره االلقاء يالغلا**
**ودمتي بحفظ الرحمن*لا حياك متى ماجيت مدام اسئلتك خفيفه وقصيرةوالمكان منور بحضرة جنابكم

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*يوه يوه امروووشة** <<<**امرووشة تدلوعه لاميرة المرح جديد**تراها تحبه وتمووت عليه كلكم سموها امروووشة**فاهميين*


*رجعنا للصيغ السحريه والى تحضير الجن*


*المهم يوه يوه امروووشة نعم*


*شنو شنو*


*ماشفت عدل*


*ماقريت عدل*


*خذتي عصير المانجووو انا جايبتنه لدموعشة*


*ايو ايو احلى امول قولي لها* 


*لا حبيبتي هذا المانجووو للفولة موب للبطيخه*


*سامعه امور للفوله مش لبطيخه*


*فأحسن الك غضي العين عنه هااا لايجيك شيء من امولشة*


*شفتي قالت امولشه يعني بتحذف عليك جن من الي عندها*


*انا جايبة الك الفراولة*


*احمدي ربك عطتك الفراولة وزين*


*بس ولا يغلى عليك موب مانجوو اللي يغلى على امووشه الغلا كله*


*دموعشة خليه عنك لاتغصي فيه بس*


*اخذي اللي على الشوكولا اللي فوقه ايس كريم اوكي*



*انا لا مابي ايس كريم أي المانجو مو شغلي*


*وامول لاتتنازلي عن قرراتك فاهمه*





*احم كح** <**ذابحها القدوو (المعسل** )*


*اسم الله عليك*


*ياخويتي انا كم مرة قلت الك بطلي هالقدو وانت موب راضيه لكن خليك محد قالك تشربي*


*تراي يادموووعه اشتقت الك شوق موب طبيعي علشان كذا جايية قبل**اخرالليل*


*ايه جايه قبل الليل سهرانه مع القمر ادري فيك*


*جايية اسألك واختبرك واحقق معاك*


*يعني موب مخلص هالتحقيق الله يساعدنا*


*لاني ادري عنك ليلة الخميس احم احم ماانت فاضية اله عندك حفلة ربي**يتمم على خير*


*الله يتمم على خير واتمها ع خير وهلكنا وتعبنا وماشي حالها*


*احم وتراي انا بعد موب فاضية الك عندي مناسبة بعد انا بس حزينة**وماتسر*


*وابغي اللحق اسألك قبل لاتنشغلي وانشغل مع اني متاكدة لاتفرحي هااا*

*لا والله انشغلت وتراي توني اليوم ارد* 
*عليك يعني التعب كان البارحه موب اليوم واليوم باقي التعب*

*وتقولي الحمد لله*


*الحمدالله على كل حال*


*بعد مااجي بيت عمي الله يرحمه لو اجي الفجر بنزل اسئلة الك ماابيه* *يضيع على الفاضي*


*الله يرحمه لا خليك تعبانه وجايه من مشوار ارتاحي وبعدين يصير خير*


*يالله حبيبتي الفولة كيفك ان شاء الله بس موب هالكينك*


*اللي هالكك علميني عليه بس*


*وانأ اوريك شغله*


*دليني عليهم بس*


*خليني اشكرهم واعطيهم هداياهم ايه ترى من هلكك اكثر حبك زوود*


*طيب وين هديتي انا بعد موقايله الك ابي هديه*


*مابي اتعبك وبقولك ايش ابي ابي باقه ورد حمرا وحلوة من تحت يداتك*


*يلا بسم الله نبدء*


*اختبار الجزء الثاني من الأسئلة العامة*


*متاكده انه الجزء الثاني انا بصراحه اشك*


*1_**دُم دُم قلتي الي انك تحبي الروايات الاماراتية وتقرأينها*


*اذكري النا الروايات اللي قرأتيها وشنو اللي يجذبك فيها وشنو*


*احلى رواية قرأتيها الهم ؟*



*جاوبت على هالسؤال في اسئله اميرة*





*2_* *هل تنحصر قرائتك للروايات الامارتيه فقط او انك قرأتي روايات اخرى ..اذا فيه عطينا**اسماؤهم ؟*



*قريت غيرالامارتيه فيه سعودين بس مايعجبوني كفايه*


*اما الاسماء فما اذكرها*


*3_**انت قلتي في اسئلة الاخ**امير انك رومانسية حييييل* 
*وتوك مكتشفه في شخصيتك هاي الشيء** ...*


*ممكن تقولي الينا وتنورينا كيف اكتشفتيها ع راحتك تبغي تجاوبي* 
*ع السؤال هنا**ولا بالمسن*


*بس ماكووو مفر للهروب ابغى اعرف السبب اعرفه*


*<**يمكن اذا علمتيني السبب اتعلم منك*
*واكتشفها فيني انا بعد**؟*


*كيف رومنسيه انا دوم الكل يقول عني رومنسيه وحتى لو*
* بعد مكالمتين الي معهم ولو اسئلهم شنو عجبك فيني* 


*اول صفه يعطيني اياها انت رومنسيه وحييل كمان اما كيف* 
*اكتشفتها هذي موهبه من عند ربي*


*بس جد لحظت هالشي من اختباري لكل شي* 


*_* *انت قلتي بأسئلة الاخ امير انه فيه ناس ترتاح الهم من غير*
* سابق انذار وتثق فيهم** ..*


*هل حدث معاك هالشيء ...وهل كانت**راحتك*


*وثقتك لهم بمكانها ؟*



*يس حدث ومعك انت وتذكري أو كلام لنا كيف كان*


*4_(* *متسرعه - عاطفيه - خجوله - عصبيه - متسامحه -*
* حساسه - هادئه - كثيرة**المزح - كثيرة البكاء** ) ....*


*احنا عرفنا ترتيب هذه الصفات عند دمعه الجديد المتفائلة*


*وهي كانت*


*متسرعه- عصبيه- عاطفيه- حساسه- هائه- كثيرة الضحك -*
*متسامحه- خجوله- كثيرة**البكاء =طبعا سابقا*


*طيب لو انسأل الك هالسؤال قبل التغيير**كيف*


*بيكون ترتيبك الها ؟*

 

*كيف بيكون عصبيه كثيرة البكاء=على طول الدمعه الساكبه من اول تهزيئه صحت فيها* 


*متسرعه بس بسرعه اسامح حساسه عاطفيه خجوله كثيرة الضحك*


*قلتي النا انه كان اخوك قريب منك بالحيييل ....الحين كيف تغير الوضع**؟؟؟؟**<<**ياحبي للفضول*



*كيف تغير اول شي هو ولد وثاني شي هو من ابوي وصلتنا ببعض*
* قليله على الرغم احنا ببيت واحد*


*بس العلاقه شوي مكتسرة ومتصدعه*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*قلتي النا انك تلجأي لجدتك الله يرحمها وكانت تأخذك بحضنها**….**وعلى حسب علمي واذا الهلوسة ماخيبتني انها متوفيه من فترة قصيرة**….**هل ظليتي على تعلقك فيها يوم كبرتي قبل وفاتها**…**وكيف اثر عليك غيابها خاصة انها عاشت معاكم بالبيت**؟**الله يرحمها تعلقي فيها شوي قل لان عمي بنى اله بيت واخذها معاه* *وإذا رحت زرتها ماقول لها شي* *لاني مابي اتعبها معاي وانأ تعبي مايخلص**اثر غيابها حيييل اثر فيني وخاصه لما سمعت الخبر ماصدقت**وحتى لما رحت بيت عمي وكانت عمتي تصيح عليها رحت الى* *عمتي وقلت لها جدتي ماماتت**كيف تروح وتخليني انا الجا الى منو**لاني في الفترة الاخيرة قبل وفاتها صرت اروح لها دوم وحتى* *لو ماتكلمت معاها بشي عمتي تفهمني**وابقى جنبها ونسولف باي شي**وحتى لو سئلت عمتي كنت ادري لاني كنت من النوع الكتوم هالفترة**فلما غابت على طول فكرت انا اروح لمنو وحتى الحين صرت** قله الي اروح بيت عمي* *احسه موحش**بما انك لديك 2 ام ربي يخليهم ويحفظهم ولا يحرمك منهم ...ولايحرمهم**منك**امممــ كيف كانت علاقتك معاهم وام الثانية حققت الك شيء امك ماقدرت تحققه**الك**

**علاقتي معاهم عاديه علاقه أم مع بنتها حتى خالتي علاقه عاديه**بس فيه ايام هي تفهمني وتقدر ظروفي اكثر من امي**وحتى كانت تساعدني في اشياء وتوقف معي فيها**

**
**نكمل في رد آخر**دموعووو*طيب ننتظر ونشوف شنو مخبيه ثاني

----------


## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله لحقت على اللقاء بس متأخر (لاتخصمو عليي)

احييك خية دمعة الاحزان ياللي مخربطتنا انت ودمعة حزن الظاهر متآمرين علينا هههه

اهم الاسئلة..

-اخبارك واخبار الاهل وكيف الصحة وكيف الدنيا معاك نشاء الله بخير..

نبدء..

-كيف بدائتي الكتابة ومن متى..؟؟؟؟

-طريقة كتابتك جدا هل هي دائما من معانات او بعض الاحيان ترويها من خيال..؟؟

-مارأيك بخرابيش ياسر ومالمشاركة التي اعجبتك كثيرا ...؟؟؟

-كيف يكون جدولك اليومي (اكيد بدون ذكر الاشياء الخاصة)...؟؟؟

-عندما سجلتي بمنتدى الناصرة هل توقعتي الحماس الموجود فيه رغم تحفظه وقوانينه...؟؟؟

-هل ازعجك ياسر يوم مااااااااا برد مثلا او شيء آخر....

- هل توعديني ان تعتني بنفسك لتكوني بخير..

وانشاء الله ما ازعجتك خية

موفقة الى خير..

تقبلي تحياتي..

اخوك ياسر..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

[quote=أمل الظهور;322785]دموعووووو نكمل يلا بينا يلا ....

يلا نكمل ورانا حساب وكتاب
_هل صدف لك ان ضحكتي لوحدك كذا ( واقصد ضحكتي بمعنى فطستي ودمعت عيونك) و الناس تطالع فيك و تحمد الله و تشكره؟؟ :huh:   
ايوا فيه وصادفني اني ضحكت كذا 
أسألتي هاي اسأل اغلب الاعضاء فيها :  

_*1_**ما أكثر مايزعل* *دموعتنا من** :* 


*الأهل** :*
ظلمهم وعدم ثقتهم 
*الأصدقاء** :*
زعلهم على اقل شي وحتى لو كان مزحه

*الأطفال** :*
اف لعانتهم وحوستهم يجننوا انت تشيلي شي وهم يخربوا شي ثاني 
*المنتدى واعضائه**:*
بعضهم يعطيك كلام ومايحاسب عليه 
أموووولتك (تذكري ان المجاملات ماتدل شارع بيتكم ولا حتى طريق حارتكم ): 

امولتي شي يزعلني منها مافي شي يزعلني منك
فريت هالكور فرتين ثلاث كنت ابي اشوف عليك شي زعلني منك مالقيت 


*هل سبق وان** حصلت دمعة الاحزان على صديقة أو أخت* 
*غيرت في حياة دمعة الاحزان** او صفة كانت لديها* 
*أو إستطاعت أن تصنع** لدمعه شيء ؟* 

ايوا فيه عندي صديقه اول ماتعرفت عليها حاولت تغير العصبيه الي فيني وماقدرت 
بعدين تعرفت على امول وامور علموني كيف اضحك بجد واستهتر
وحتى لو كنت في قمة زعلي كنا نضحك وننسى الي فينا 


*مع الاعضاء** دموعووو** :* 

*1_عضو مفقود*
حلم دمعة المقهور 
الم الفارق هاي من زمان ماشفناها
ايلاف وشجون بس ربي يوفقهم عشان انهم بثالث

*2_عضو تحبي تعانديه ويعاندك* 
انت امول
*3_عضو تحسيه حساس* 
ايلاف
*4_عضو تحسيه حنون* 
مالقيت
*5_عضو ودك يخلص اسئلته وتحقيقاته الك** بأسرع وقت* 
انت امول 
*6_عضوة اذا تذكرتيها لازم ترتسم عندك** أبتسامة ؟* 
امول واميرة المرح الضحكه بشاير 
*7_عضوة اذا تذكرتيها ترتسم عندك ملامح** زعل شديد ؟* 
شمعة تحترق 

_*ماذا تعني اليك هذه الكلمات** :* 
*البحر** :*
عالم واسع من العطاء وملاذي الوحيد
*الغروب** :*
غروب يوما يحمل مافيه من الم ووحده بس حلو منظر الغروب
*الشروق** :*
صباح جديد ومتجدد بما فيه 
_*ماهي نقطة الضعف عند* دمعة الاحزان ؟
الدموع 

_متى ابتدأت دموعشتنا بكتابة الخواطر ومنو شجعها على الاستمرار ؟ 
يوم اكتبها يمكن بثاني ثانوي ومحد شجعني عليها بس شوي صديقاتي 

*صنفي مايلي من* *منظورك الشخصي كأولية** :*



*((**الحب** /**الصداقة/الوفاء/التضحية/العطاء/الخيانة**))* 

الحب التضحيه العطاء الصداقه الوفاء واكيد الخيانه 
*_**دموعووو غمضي* *عيونك** ...*  
وليش بعد
*عيشي حلم** ...*
رجعنا ع الاحلام
*فجأة لقيتي نفسك مديرة**منتدى ياعييييييييييييييني عليييك مبرووك *  
*وتستاهلي يالغالية*  
ويه الشر برا وبعيد 
*أي اسم راح تختاري اله واي اسم راح تسمي نفسك فيه*  
*<<تسويها من نحاستك ماتسجلي فيه* 
هههههههههههههههه 
اي اسم اختارة رومنس او الحلم
اسمي نفسي فيه دمعة الاحزان ماراح يتغير 
*1_شنو أول حاجة راح تنفذيهابمنتداك* 
شنو اول حاجه والله مدري
واذا صار عندي انت اول وحده بقولك عليه 
*2_عضويستاهل الطرد بنظرك*
كل واحد حسيته قل ادبه
*3_موضوع راح تحذفيه*

كل موضوع يخالف الانظمه او متجاوز فيه الحدود
*4_المشرفين بتعينينهم كيف*
بالي يبغونه
*5_اول من تدعين الى منتداك منو*
 انت طبعا وباقي الربع الي اعرفهم وتعرفينهم 

*6_مستشارك الخاص منو*
يصير خير منه الى ذاك اليوم
7_لون ستايل المنتدى 
بخليه زي الحلم بيكون وردي فاتح وفيه الوان الربيع 
9_الاقسام اللي بتضيفيها 
بضيف قسم خاص لشلة الهلاوس 
10_سياستك بالمنتدى كييف بتكون علمينا من الحين عليها 
لا موب معلمتك تالي تفضحينا او تهوني تدخلي فيه
*بــــــــرب* 
*خلص الحلم وين رحتي دموعشة خلاص خلصنا الحلم ....وين الناس وين سرحتي فيه* 
يوة خلص  يوة تصدقي ماانتبهت انه خلص 
*_**شوووو الادعيه اللي تداومي عليها؟*
دعاء الصباح وصرت احب اسمعه قبل لا اروح المحرقه

مسلسلات تابعتيها وجذبتك بشدة ادري بتقولي مسلسل عجايز الفريج ياحلاتهم والله انهم  
واحشيني بالحيييل مالهم جزء ثاني يجيبوه السنة 
غيرهم وشنو نوعية اللي تعجبك <<حلوة سؤال مسلسلات بعد سؤال ادعية خوش تناسق عندي ؟
يعجبوني مسلسلات وداد الكواري ع الرغم انه صار يحمل ويتكلم عن قضيه وحده وهي الجنسيه القطريه
مسلسلات فجر وشكلها بتلحق وداد
اما تناسق عندك فعندك تناسق دعاء وغفران ومسلسلات وخرابيط
وشنو الافلام التي تجذبك اكثراجنبيه هندية مصرية هولندية اماراتيه ؟
احب اشاهد الهنديه الجليجين عموما المصريه قليل والا جنبيه موب دايم زي قبل

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> *يقال إن** :*
> ماذا يقال ياكثر الي يقولوا ولا ينفذوا
> *المرح والمزوحي يحمل بقلبه جبل احزان وآهات ؟؟؟*
> *ويش رأيك** بهالعبارة ؟؟؟ مامدى انطباقها على شخصيتك ؟*
> ممممم تقدري تقولي عنها مقوله صحيحه ومئه بالمئه
> مدى انطاباقها انت احكمي علي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



والله غريبه امول هالاسئله من عندك
غريبه ماطولتي ولا عرضتي ولا قصرتي فيها
وجبيتيها حلوة وظريفه
لا لا ماصدق ان هذي من عند امول
احد يجي يصفعني عشان اصدق
امول الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> 322841][/size]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المخلوقات اجمعين محمد وعلى ال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين*
> 
> 
> 
> *هلا دموعه* 
> هلا خيتو ام حمدو هلا والله فيك
> ...



مشكورة خيتو ام محمد ع التواجد البري على غير عادته هنا
تعودت الي يدخل يكون مكوم اكوام اكوام
وها عسى استانستي بشلتي ياحليلها
تهبل ربي يخلينا لبعض
وحياك عندنا متى مابغيتي
والله يعطيك العافيه والصحه والسعاده

----------


## أمل الظهور

*هلا بالغاليه الفوله* 

*ها شنو علومك تمام ومرتاحه ياقلبي* 

*تعليق بسييييط* 

*أنت رومانسيييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
*ليه منو قال ..*

*كذبوا عليك ولا فيك ريحتها <<امزح غلاي * 


*و(الامارتي ) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*والله انك فقعتيني ضـحك ويش بلاك انت يعنو لازم اعجاب باللي فهمتيه والله حاله * 

*يمكن اعجب فيه واخليه مثل ولدي ولا اخوي لازم فكرك يروح بعيد لاحووول * 

*انا حاطته عناد في بعض ناس ... الا الغيره نتفتك صح ...* 


*يلا حبيبتي فوله نبتدء كرف جديد بما انه اللقاء شارف على النهايه* 

*وقريب ترتاحي من الهلكه * 


*1_فولتي العزيزه احم فضيحه ربي لايجيب الزعل بيننا بسببها*

*انا قلت الك من قبل انه لهجتك موب قطيفيه بحته احسها* 

*مأخذه من جميع مناطق السعوديه واحم دوله الامارات* 

*ويش سالفتك هاااا ..وايه صح تقولي امووره انه لهجتك حساويه* 

*ياعيني ياعيني ليه لانه فولتك حسوسيه* 

*فتصيري مثلها ؟*






*2_ يوه يوه احلى توني قرأت ردك الى اميره واكتشفت شيء فوله انت بعد فيه امنيتك بالكرسي الهزاز* 

*من قبل لااتزوج وبعد ماتزوجت وحملت توحمت عليه وتمنيييته حيييل شكله هالحلم عندك ماراح يتحقق* 

*الا اذا تحقق عندي ..ويش سالفتك مع الكرسي الهزاز هل لانه اذا جلستي لحالك يخليك* 

*تفهي وتروحي بعيد وتحلمي وتفكري بعمق ولا شنو وراء هالامنيه* 

*<<لاحوول حتى الامنيات على دموع بالحسره*

*و_داني_جايبه الك واحد شكلك تعبتي من الاريكه نغير الك اشويه*

*بس خساره مو قد المقام* 

*دورت الك بالنت ساعتين وانا احوس فيه* 

*حتى اسألي زهرة البنفسج قلت الها بروح محل ديكور وبصورواحد*

*وبجي ارزه خخخ*

*مالقيت غير هذافسوري* 






*3_دموعو شنو رقمك المفضل ؟*





*4_لو ماكنت دموعه سعوديه قطيفيه شنو تتمنى تكون  ؟*




*5_دموعه غلاي عرفتك تتكلمي دوم انجلش <<الهم صل على محمد واله* 

*ليه تخصصتي بالعربي هل هو نصيب ولا انت ماحطيتي الانجلش في بالك ؟*




*6_علمنا من اجاباتك انك تحبي علم النفس والكتب المتخصصه وتراك فوله بهالشيء*

* <<ربي يخلي هالفولات*

*قراتي كتب تتكلم عن هالعلم وتحليل الشخصيات وشنو الشيء اللي يجذبك فيهم ؟*
* وشنو استفدتي منه ؟*


*7_ولا بلاش وربي وربي وربي قطعتي قلبي احسك ماتنامي ودوم وجهك مقابل هالكمبيوتر حتى المنتدى*

*علق معاك يوم الثلاثاء ومارضى يفتح مستغرب منك يقول هاذي ماشوف وجهها الا في السنه حسنه* 

*وهاي الاسبوع لصقت لصقة (عنزروت ) خخ جهازك يعاند انت معلمتنه صوح * 


*يلا دموعه نلتقيك بأسئله جديده بعد قليل ...*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> *بعض الحزن يصهرك يذيبك* *كالشموع يسكبك كالماء يشتتك كالأمواج*
> 
> *هناك احزان تلهب القلب تدمي الفؤاد تذيب الامل كالشموع تتلاطم بين احضانها الاماني كتلاطم الامواج فوق الصخور*
> 
> *هناك بعض الحزن يبتدي في نهايتك يجفف اوراق اشجار خريف احلامك يذبل وريقات ورود امالك*
> *هناك بعض الحزن تنهار بين اصابعه حياتك تتبعثر امامه كل توقعاتك وتتشتت من هوله كل حروف معاناتك*
> *هناك بعض الحزن يحرق كل ذكرياتك يمحي كل اهتماماتك يلغي كل توجهاتك يتركك حائرا بين تأوهات اهاتك*
> 
> ولا تنسي ان هناك من الحزن ما يصدع القلب يجعله خاوي المشاعر ويتجرد من الانسانيه
> ...






هلا والله خيتوة همسات
اسعدني تواجدك وموب لازم تسألي وانت زي ماقلت نخلوني نخال
اقولك على سر بس خليه بيني وبينك لاحد يدري فيه
تعالي بقولك قربي مني شويه بس اوكي زين كذا
هذا هم نخلوني نخال عشان يألفون كتاب عن قصة حياتي وهم 
ماتكلموا يبون يخلصونه وبعدين ينشرونه بالاسواق
بس انت لا تحاتي اول مايزل اول نسخه الك
تشكري هموس ع الحضور واذا ع اسئلتك يمكن تلاقي كل اجابتها موجوده بعض الناس ماقصروا علي

----------


## إيلاف

*دمووعه ..*
*وربي عورتي بقلبي كثييييييييير ..*
*حرام هالكينك بالأسئلة ..*
*مع ان ناس موصيني عليكِ ..لكن قلبي مايطاوعني اتعبك اكثر ..*
*بس علشان ماتزعل أمول مني راح اترك لك سؤال صغنوووون مررة  * 
*وش رايك بإيلاف .. ؟ وش النصيحه اللي تهديها لها ..؟!*
*الله يعينك ويوفقك غناتي ..*
*تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

هلا بالفوله العزيزة 

اجل اخوي امين هااااا <<صدق فضيحه تو فضايح ...


قبل كل شيء شعلومك وشحالك فولتي ان شاء مرتاحه وهالكرسي ماتعبك ان شاء الله مبسوطه غناتي 

اجوبتك عن الحلم والام وبناتها ترى عجبتني بالمرررة وحيييل وكثير

وكفاري واجد ووايد وهوايه وووو(هبشه) 


اجل تقولي تبغي هديه ..شنو اعطيك شنو اهديك ..امممــ

ماذا اهديك يادمووع بالاعياد قصدي الهلكات ماذا اهديك يادمووع بالهلكات 


شنو تحبي ...امممـــ شنو اهديك المشكله ماكوو شيء بمقامك دموعه يالغلا <<اووه بيزيد الغرور 

ادري الغرور يحلى الك ويتهنى معاك بعد 


بما انك فوله امووول فاتوقع يمكن عفر مايبي ربما الظاهر تحبي الدباديب زيي  :bigsmile:  


علشان كذا جايبه الك هديه علشانك عطتينا فيس وااايد وتحملتينا واايد <<غصبا عليك 

ولونه بعد بحري علشان يناسب صندوق اسرارك يور روم غرفتك ...




حلوو بس لو انه اكبر كان احلى <<دامه من اموولتك فولتك حلوو ويجنن ادري مايحتاج تقولي واثقة من اختياراتي :embarrest:  


يلا نبتدأ آخر جلسه لمحاكمتك وهلكتك 


شنو اسالك عنه يا دموووع امممــ 


1_انت قلتي النا افضل الاسماء ماحمد وعبد يعنو بالضبط ماهو الاسم...طيب والبنوتات شنو مفكره او متمنيه تسميهم ؟؟


2_ قلتي انك اول ماتذكري شمعه تحترق تحزني وترتسم الك ملامح زعل لييه ؟



3_دموعتي كح كح الرياضه كيفها معاك ..والرياضه اللي تفضليها ويش ؟


4_دموعه يالغلا دخلي على بيج المسن وعدي النا كم شخص ضايفتنهم عندك وقوليهم النا ؟


5_أغرب عبائه شافتها دموعتنا الغاليه ؟


6_اغلى دمعه ذرفتيها بحياتك متى وليه ؟


7_دموعه الغلا برأيك ..الى اي مدى قد تصل الاخوة في المنتديات عند الفتيات او الشباب او بين بنت وولد ؟


8_كم نسبة الكتمان عند دمعتنا العزيزة؟

9_ايه صح تذكرت ماورى وانا اتذكر بهاي السؤال من زمان ابغى اتذكره من 

بداية اللقاء لاني مجهزته الك قبل لايرسى عليك 

اللي هو :

مرة كأنك كأنك كأنك كأنك اذا ماخيبتني الهلوسه قلتي الي انك معاك املاح بالكلى  :sad2:  

صح ولا انا غلطانه ومتلخبطه اذا أنت صحيح فعلمي انك فوله حتى في هاي الشيء

طيب اذا انت قولي النا ويش سالفته معاك ؟

واذا انت بقول الك سلامتك الف سلامه وماتشوفي شر يالغاليه ؟



10_دموووعه يالغاليه يالفوله شنو السؤال اللي توقعتي اسألك

اياه قوليه وجاوبيه الحين الآن ناووو هسه الحينه ؟


11_شنو اللي من اسألتي زعلك او ضايقك ؟


12_سؤال استغربتي منه يوم سألتك ؟

13_سؤال مني ضـحكتي عليه بجد ؟

14_سؤال مني تمنيتي مااسألك اياه ؟

15_سؤال مني عجبك اكثرشيء؟


16_عبري عن هلكة اموله الك وويش رأيك فيها وويش شعورك ؟



يلا فولتي حبيبتي تأمري على شيء اجيبه الك بالمسن عاد ماكوو هنا باللقاء 

لاني خلاص خلصت اسألتي تهي تهي 




في النهايه كلمتي اليك يااميرة الرومانس 

ويادمعه في كل القلوب <<اغااااااااااااااارخخخ

كوني دائما متوكله على الله وأرسمي ابتسامه لملامحك تكون لطريقك ورودا 

تشتمي اريجها متى ماضاقت بك دنياك ...

اصنعي لدربك خطا من الفل الابيض لتكن خطواتك دوما واثقه من طريقها الجديد ..

ازرعي بقلبك وردا جوريا يعشق حلاوة السعاده ويهوى العيش بحريه ..

كوني على ثقة اننا معك وسنبقى معك بإذن الله نسير مع خطاك ونطبطب على جراحك 

ونشد على اياديك 

ونلتمس العون من قوتك التي عودتينا عليها وعلمتينا بها واهديتي الينا منها ...

وربي لقاء حركتتاااات مهلوس 


قبل لااروح وباقي المصطلحات تراك كسرتي خاطري قبل يومين 

قلت كفايه عليك بس اموورة الغلا قالت الي موب ناس احسن من ناس 

وأنا هلكتيني اكثر وعاد خبرك ماما اموول ماتحب تفرق بين بناتها 

علشان كذا قررت اهلكك واستمر في المعاند كلش ولا اموور عاد مااقدر عليها 











$-^-*^-^$دموعتي غلاي سوري على الهلكه بس مقيوله من حبك هلكك $-^-*^-*^$




موفقه حبيبتي 
بااااايوووووو فولتي غناتي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> الولاء الفاطمي;323191][/SIZE]هلا والله خيه دموعه 
> 
> هلا والله بخيتي الولاء
> ياحلو هاللقاء وزينه 
> قلت لكم من البدايه انه حلو عشان انا فيه ماصدقتوا
> المهم خيه اني وصوني ناس عليش وقالوا هاالله هاالله فيها واني بطبعي إذا وصوني 
> 
> على احد احب أتوصى فيه عدل.
> بوة يوة منو وصاك علي يعني الى هالدرجه انا غاليه على الكل والكل يمشي ويوصي علي
> ...

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> *السؤال الرابع .. اختاري الأجابة الصحيحة من بين الأقواس.*
> *1_ بنتنا بنت الدلال راكبه فوق لجبال.. إتحارس مركب أبوها.. لا يجروه بلحبال*
> 
> 
> *( البيضة _ المقلى _ الدلو )*
> 
> 
> *2_ جيته ولا جاني في السوق لاقاني.. واعمامته خضرة وثوبه اخرساني*
> 
> ...





حياك خيتو الولاء واسمتعمت بحل اسئلتك بس جهاز جنني كل ماعتمد قال نت
 سبيك شكله مايبغيك اقولك شريه ماصدقتي 
الله يعطيك العافيه والصحه والسعاده
ومشكورة للحضور

----------


## بيسان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
باسمي أعتذر لكم
الاخت دمعة الاحزان لاتستطيع اكمال اللقاء والرد على اسائلتكم
لاسباب خارجه عن ارادتها
اوصتني ان اسلم ع الجميع
وبالخصوص من زار صفحتها 
ادعوا لها بالتوفيق
وان شاء الله تكون بخير

تحياتي 
 شله الهلاوس
بيسوو

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أهلاً خيتووو بيسووو*

*مشكوووورة والله على التنبيه* 

*والله يعطيش العافيه بيبو* 

*وتسلم الاخت دمعة الاحزان على الاجوبه الصريحه* 

*والله يقويها انشالله* 

*وربي يعطيها العافيه* 

*أمير العاشقين*
*جاسم أحمد*

----------

